# Reviving The Current State of Lowriding



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

10 KIDS, ALOT OF BILLS, A BUISNESS AND THE FACT I LOVE TO TRAVEL WITH MY FAMILY
I STILL BUST MY ASS DAILY TO BUILD A BADASS LOWRIDER FOR THE STREETS CAUSE I LOVE LOWRIDING I LIVE AND BLEED FOR THIS LIFE 

SO I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE 90'S COME BACK AND PEOPLE PUT THERE HEARTS AND SOUL INTO THERE RIDES BEFORE THIS LIFE DIES 

ONLY WE CAN KEEP THIS LIFE IN THE STREETS MAGAZINES AND ON THE FLOOR ON THE BIGGEST ARENAS











DOING MY PART ALSMOST DONE


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

Your right bro i've been to numerous shows and i get upset when i see cars at shows incomplete like at lrm shows taking spaces. I remember back in the days people took more pride in that plaque they flew, to me when my car flies a plaque thats cuz its going to represent and with honor and pride. I have seen some big name clubs that care more about the club count than the quality of the car thats going to represent that plaque and thats sad. I'm not going to lie but clubs that i respect becouse of their standards without hurting any bodys feeling are clubs like LIFESTYLE, ELITE, KLIQUE, LOS ANGELES, PRIMIER, SOUTH SIDE. Not trying to talk bad of others but these guys are old skool builders and or clubs that still care about their standards. this is my point of view


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

As far as bringing it back to the 90's ways, man that is looooooong gone, never to return. It was a different time for this culture. Any way you look at it, "cholo" and "gangsta" were cool. West coast rap was huge, and lowriders went with all that stuff. You _had_ to be into it.

I don't believe cars were cleaner back in those days, than compared to now. Back then, at least here, ANYTHING was on the streets lowriding. Condition, style, shape, 2 door or 4 door didn't matter. As long as it was on spokes and juice. New cars on juice was ballin outta control, and a 2 door 63-64 Impala on Daytons was like having a Benz on 24's or wutever nowadays.

We had our clean cars here, candy paint, gold d's and whatnot. But alot of the cars on the street were wearing primer, but they were juiced on spokes (or supremes ha). And honestly, now, I feel you CAN'T get away with torn up weatherstrip, dents in your sheetmetal or ripped seats. The standard has been raised, if you got any of that, your car is junk and you are half-assing it. That's what I'm seeing the 'common thought' as.

Me personally, I haven't had a ride in awhile because I don't feel right putting out a car that hasn't had just about every inch gone through (and I keep changing my mind on the car I want to do, but I finally have the one I want :biggrin: ).

But I agree, it would cool to see more nice street cars on the scene.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id love for it to go back to the 90s. the thing i like MOST about those days was all the different color eagles u could put on the knock offs, gold and chrome. i know simple shit. but maybe its just me but when i had my first low back in highschool shit was CHEAP. i mean i bought my bolt ons for 400 bucks and my system for all of 300 bucks. the car was about 1000 bucks so u got a 2000$ lowrider. my next car was a 200 dollar monte carlo. just seem like things were cheaper those days. now its like u cant build a CLEAN lowrider (paint, interior wheels lifts) for less than 10gs. u might can pull it off for 7500. but back in highschool 7500 was ballin out of control. times have changed, 2500 for wheels, 3000 setups, and people spending 10gs on a paint job. i think this is to blame for lower standards. theres still plenty of clean rides, but like the homie pat said, back in those days, there was gangs and the whole gang theme, now its jerk dancing and mohawks. i think that plays a big part of it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Back then u were either lowriding or hot roddin......now there's rat rods, hot rods, ricers, donks, slabs,etc etc.......different people different times different taste....dats all.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:11 PM~15802567
> *Back then u were either lowriding or hot roddin......now there's rat rods, hot rods, ricers, donks, slabs,etc etc.......different people different times different taste....dats all.
> *



kenny told me back then you was still wearin the latest huggies


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 10:12 PM~15802580
> *kenny told me back then you was still wearin the latest huggies
> *


Yea......so....still kinda sounded like I knew wat I was talking bout right? :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

QUALITY HAS ALLWAYS HAD A BIG PRICE TAG EVERY CAR IVE BUILT WAS OVER 25K 
AND NOW MY 63 IS OVER 35K AND ITS NOT DONE 

BUT THATS WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU GO ALL THE WAY WITH A FRAME OFF CANDY, TRIPLE CHROME, POLISHED STAINLESS, CUSTOM MOON ROOF, PATTERNED TOP, CUSTOM INTERIOR, CUSTOM MOTOR, CUSTOM HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM WHEELS, 
MAN IVE GOT 11K IN JUST CHROME 
AND WELL WORTH IT 


THE BEST DONT COME CHEAP SO THATS WHY I HUSTLE HARDER EVERY MIN OF EVERY DAY


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 27 2009, 10:18 PM~15802652
> *QUALITY HAS ALLWAYS HAD A BIG PRICE TAG EVERY CAR IVE BUILT WAS OVER 25K
> AND NOW MY 63 IS OVER 35K AND ITS NOT DONE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the problem is exactly as described either people put so much cash in their car because there worried about car shows and don't want to drive them or they don't have enough cash and have buckets. I think we need to get away from the car shows so much and get back to the streets. I mean I like car shows and there good but let's not make them our number 1 priority.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

IT'S LIKE THIS, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLES' PERCEPTION AND HABITS THEY HAVE. IF THEIR MONEY ISN'T RIGHT, THEY ARE MOST LIKELY TO PUT SOME BULLSHIT TOGETHER AND JUST BE HAPPY THEY'RE TRYIN TO RIDE. OTHERS MAY SIMPLY JUST NOT GIVE A DAMN. IT'S NOT ABOUT LOWRIDIN, CUZ THE DIEHARDS WILL KEEP IT CLEAN AND TIGHT. PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW BETTER THOUGH, AND IN ORDER TO REVIVE THINGS, PEOPLE SHOULD JUST KEEP "CLEAN" IN THEIR MINDS FOR THEIR BUILD. TAKE YOUR TIME, THINK SIMPLE IF YOUR POCKETS ARE SHALLOW, AND ENJOY YOUR RIDE.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Nov 28 2009, 12:32 AM~15802768
> *IT'S LIKE THIS, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLES' PERCEPTION AND HABITS THEY HAVE. IF THEIR MONEY ISN'T RIGHT, THEY ARE MOST LIKELY TO PUT SOME BULLSHIT TOGETHER AND JUST BE HAPPY THEY'RE TRYIN TO RIDE. OTHERS MAY SIMPLY JUST NOT GIVE A DAMN. Right on cuzzin!!!!! Nothing but tha truth!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Nov 27 2009, 11:32 PM~15802768
> *IT'S LIKE THIS, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLES' PERCEPTION AND HABITS THEY HAVE. IF THEIR MONEY ISN'T RIGHT, THEY ARE MOST LIKELY TO PUT SOME BULLSHIT TOGETHER AND JUST BE HAPPY THEY'RE TRYIN TO RIDE. OTHERS MAY SIMPLY JUST NOT GIVE A DAMN. IT'S NOT ABOUT LOWRIDIN, CUZ THE DIEHARDS WILL KEEP IT CLEAN AND TIGHT. PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW BETTER THOUGH, AND IN ORDER TO REVIVE THINGS, PEOPLE SHOULD JUST KEEP "CLEAN" IN THEIR MINDS FOR THEIR BUILD. TAKE YOUR TIME, THINK SIMPLE IF YOUR POCKETS ARE SHALLOW, AND ENJOY YOUR RIDE.
> *



I agree with this also. There are some people here that just don't give a damn and their shit is ghetto lookin cus they think that the 'Houston' look. But there are also people here who have low ends, or lack the knowledge of cars to do the work themselves and end up sitting on what could be a real clean street car. They think they have to compete with the current styles (frame off, painted belly, etc) and just say fuck it and blow the money on b.s.

They are forgetting the basic street car idea by being influenced by whats being put in front of them.

You don't have to do a frame off to have a clean ride


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WELL I FEEL YOU GUYS 
BUT ITS ALL ABOUT YOUR DEDICATION 
IVE HAD REGALS CADDYS IMPALAS AND JUST LOVE TO STEP IT UP NEVER DOWN AND I LOVE TO SEE HOTT CARS ON THE STREET AND IN SHOWS
BUT IM A STREET RIDER THE TREY WILL BE ALL OVER SO CAL AND WHEN I GO TO VEGAS UP AND DOWN THE STRIP AND WHEN I GO TO TX ALL OVER 35 BABY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 27 2009, 11:51 PM~15802918
> *WELL I FEEL YOU GUYS
> BUT ITS ALL ABOUT YOUR DEDICATION
> IVE HAD REGALS CADDYS IMPALAS AND JUST LOVE TO STEP IT UP NEVER DOWN AND I LOVE TO SEE HOTT CARS ON THE STREET AND IN SHOWS
> ...


my elco was frame off and gold n chrome undercarriage and I cruised the shit out of it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 10:26 PM~15802708
> *I think the problem is exactly as described either people put so much cash in their car because there worried about car shows and don't want to drive them or they don't have enough cash and have buckets. I think we need to get away from the car shows so much and get back to the streets. I mean I like car shows and there good but let's not make them our number 1 priority.
> *


BINGO.....and that is why I'm on the streets almost constantly is to bring back "that" Lifestyle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15802941
> *my elco was frame off and gold n chrome undercarriage and I cruised the shit out of it
> *


Co-signed.....dedicated rider


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 12:03 AM~15802996
> *BINGO.....and that is why I'm on the streets almost constantly is to bring back "that" Lifestyle
> *





> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 12:07 AM~15803017
> *Co-signed.....dedicated rider
> *


I'm gonna ride with you Roy when the 59 is done


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

YES SIR, BOTTOM LINE RATHER 5K TO 75K, JUST BUILD ACCORDINGLY. HUSTLE HARDER YOR ISH IS NICE, YOU SHOULD BE CRUISING IT. YOU BUILDIN REAL "CLEAN" TOO, IT'S A NICE 35K WELL SPENT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:09 PM~15803031
> *I'm gonna ride with you Roy when the 59 is done
> *


We building homie....Colorado......one Calle at a time


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 08:41 PM~15802202
> *As far as bringing it back to the 90's ways, man that is looooooong gone, never to return.  It was a different time for this culture.  Any way you look at it, "cholo" and "gangsta" were cool.  West coast rap was huge, and lowriders went with all that stuff.  You had to be into it.
> 
> I don't believe cars were cleaner back in those days, than compared to now.  Back then, at least here, ANYTHING was on the streets lowriding.  Condition, style, shape, 2 door or 4 door didn't matter.  As long as it was on spokes and juice.  New cars on juice was ballin outta control, and a 2 door 63-64 Impala on Daytons was like having a Benz on 24's or wutever nowadays.
> ...


this is exactly how it was out here too. now its hard to be motivated to even build a car because when its done theres no where to go... i used to have a lot more time and money to put into my car, but not as much knowledge, now its the opposite. things were also cheeper then... you could get a fixer upper impala for under $1000. i drive all day all over the bay area and its so rare that i ever see a lowrider on the street now... im always gonna build lowriders but i think if more people were on the streets i would be working a little harder to build mine. ive had a street hopper thats been sitting in my garage for about 8 years now but i have no motivation to finish it because theres almost nobody around here for me to hop against if it was done... :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:18 PM~15802650
> *Yea......so....still kinda sounded like I knew wat I was talking bout right? :happysad:
> *


all you have to put in this topic is that famous gangster quote


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i have never built a lowrider and dont think i have the money to build one, but if i ever do i already have the car ill do. I dont care what other people build because i know people like different things,but when you take a bucket to a show with scratches all that type of shit, something is wrong with you. IMO cars entered at a show should be flawless. Instead of people trying to rush through there build and half stepping through the way they should just take their time and have every thing planned out, even if it take more than 5 years to build it. ill rather see a frame of car driven in the streets than a car with just a clean paint job, because then your just like any of the people in the streets now....buying a brand new car and throwing 22" on it and thinking they are flossing. but what do i know


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good topic


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 28 2009, 02:16 PM~15806416
> *Good topic
> *


*X2*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2009, 01:32 AM~15803596
> *i have never built a lowrider and dont think i have the money to build one, but if i ever do i already have the car ill do. I dont care what other people build because i know people like different things,but when you take a bucket to a show with scratches all that type of shit, something is wrong with you. IMO cars entered at a show should be flawless. Instead of people trying to rush through there build and half stepping through the way they should just take their time and have every thing planned out, even if it take more than 5 years to build it. ill rather see a frame of car driven in the streets than a car with just a clean paint job, because then your just like any of the people in the streets now....buying a brand new car and throwing 22" on it and thinking they are flossing. but what do i know
> *



you aiight lil man :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

The whole country has the ME ME ME mentality. Denile is alot easier than the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

For me, I would rather park my ride at a Club Picnic, Show n Shine or Toy Drive then the Big Shows!! There I get to see the cars built in the clubs back yards and garages. The cars with the child car seats in the back seat so the future Lil Lowrider can come and check things out. Where the lady is riding "shotgun" Where like last weekend Majestics, Avondale had their 10 year Anniversary Picnic and over 20 some clubs showed up to support them. BBQ's in the parking lot. People handing you a beer from their cooler as you walked by. Offering you some carne n chicken. The music, the Hop, the cars cruising the parking lot. Thats what Revives Lowriding!!! My 2 Cents! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 11:51 PM~15802326
> *id love for it to go back to the 90s.  the thing i like MOST about those days was all the different color eagles u could put on the knock offs, gold and chrome. i know simple shit.  but maybe its just me but when i had my first low back in highschool shit was CHEAP. i mean i bought my bolt ons for 400 bucks and my system for all of 300 bucks. the car was about 1000 bucks so u got a 2000$ lowrider.  my next car was a 200 dollar monte carlo.  just seem like things were cheaper those days. now its like u cant build a CLEAN lowrider (paint, interior wheels lifts) for less than 10gs. u might can pull it off for 7500.  but back in highschool 7500 was ballin out of control.  times have changed, 2500 for wheels, 3000 setups, and people spending 10gs on a paint job. i think this is to blame for lower standards.  theres still plenty of clean rides, but like the homie pat said,  back in those days, there was gangs and the whole gang theme, now its jerk dancing and mohawks.  i think that plays a big part of it.
> *


I know its different for people in different regions, but speaking on my experiences in lowriding for the last 15 or 16 years.... i just think alot of it is that most of us arent 18 years old anymore. 

Its like when i was younger and my parents would be talking shit on my music like "that just sounds like a bunch of noise, i cant even understand what they are saying, how do you listen to that crap?".... and now i find myself saying the same shit about alot of music these days. Same with the cars... when we were 18 we didnt give a fuck as long as we were rollin and could look halfway decent doing it! I myself had a front wheel drive car with hammers and lowpros, a little stereo set up, tinted windows, a bra on the front end, a fake cell phone antenna and a clamp on chrome exhaust tip.... and my perception at the time is that it was THE SHIT! I took it to shows, cruised about 5 hours every Fri & Sat night getting noise ordinance tickets, window tint tickets, etc.... but that shit was fun back then. Well.... times change and we get a little older, start making a little more money, and get exposed to more things and soon your perception of what is "the shit" changes and you raise your standards. I have been guilty of talking shit about someones car that i thought was nasty... but i try to remember where i started and if someone had clowned me too hard back then, i might have said fuck it and never built another car, might be rolling a Toyota Camry or something talking about how i cant find my shit in the parking lot because it looks like everyone elses.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 28 2009, 08:14 PM~15809241
> *I know its different for people in different regions, but speaking on my experiences in lowriding for the last 15 or 16 years.... i just think alot of it is that most of us arent 18 years old anymore.
> 
> Its like when i was younger and my parents would be talking shit on my music like "that just sounds like a bunch of noise, i cant even understand what they are saying, how do you listen to that crap?".... and now i find myself saying the same shit about alot of music these days. Same with the cars... when we were 18 we didnt give a fuck as long as we were rollin and could look halfway decent doing it! I myself had a front wheel drive car with hammers and lowpros, a little stereo set up, tinted windows, a bra on the front end, a fake cell phone antenna and a clamp on chrome exhaust tip.... and my perception at the time is that it was THE SHIT! I took it to shows, cruised about 5 hours every Fri & Sat night getting noise ordinance tickets, window tint tickets, etc.... but that shit was fun back then. Well.... times change and we get a little older, start making a little more money, and get exposed to more things and soon your perception of what is "the shit" changes and you raise your standards. I have been guilty of talking shit about someones car that i thought was nasty... but i try to remember where i started and if someone had clowned me too hard back then, i might have said fuck it and never built another car, might be rolling a Toyota Camry or something talking about how i cant find my shit in the parking lot because it looks like everyone elses.
> *


I remember putting 13's on my first car. A 63. My Dad couldn't believe I wanted to put such small wheels on. Now, I see people putting on these huge wheels, and I know exactly how he felt. :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 28 2009, 08:14 PM~15809241
> *I know its different for people in different regions, but speaking on my experiences in lowriding for the last 15 or 16 years.... i just think alot of it is that most of us arent 18 years old anymore.
> 
> Its like when i was younger and my parents would be talking shit on my music like "that just sounds like a bunch of noise, i cant even understand what they are saying, how do you listen to that crap?".... and now i find myself saying the same shit about alot of music these days. Same with the cars... when we were 18 we didnt give a fuck as long as we were rollin and could look halfway decent doing it! I myself had a front wheel drive car with hammers and lowpros, a little stereo set up, tinted windows, a bra on the front end, a fake cell phone antenna and a clamp on chrome exhaust tip.... and my perception at the time is that it was THE SHIT! I took it to shows, cruised about 5 hours every Fri & Sat night getting noise ordinance tickets, window tint tickets, etc.... but that shit was fun back then. Well.... times change and we get a little older, start making a little more money, and get exposed to more things and soon your perception of what is "the shit" changes and you raise your standards. I have been guilty of talking shit about someones car that i thought was nasty... but i try to remember where i started and if someone had clowned me too hard back then, i might have said fuck it and never built another car, might be rolling a Toyota Camry or something talking about how i cant find my shit in the parking lot because it looks like everyone elses.
> *


My first car was a regal so i am lucky enough to say ive always rolled RWD lowriders! You do have a point about getting older my daughters driving already and kids now days dont care about no 50 year old impala thats for sure. I think its our job as the older generation to help the new generation appreciate our lifestyle. I have a wife and kids and im guilty of cutting back on the time i spend driving my cars but I still make time when I have a car done or a driver. Life goes by too fast and we need to MAKE more time to drive NICE cars and show the new guys what a "NICE" car should be complete with door rubbers and knock off emblems :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

this is a great topic because i can relate to almost everything thats being said...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15806983
> *you aiight lil man :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 09:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *


X2 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

now i have limited experience with this, as i havent finished a car yet and im only 20 years old. I have however worked bad hours at stupid jobs for worse pay to work on my car paycheck by paycheck so im not a total rookie.

A big problem i see, is that you cant find a car for under 3k anymore!

how are kids supposed to find a good starter car when people take an impala that should sell for a grand, spray it with candy and slap some 24s that cost another couple thousand dollars on it. Now that cars on craigslist for $9000 and nobodys trying to pay for those rims that they plan on swapping out for $400 chinas anyway?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 28 2009, 12:58 AM~15803353
> *this is exactly how it was out here too. now its hard to be motivated to even build a car because when its done theres no where to go... i used to have a lot more time and money to put into my car, but not as much knowledge, now its the opposite. things were also cheeper then... you could get a fixer upper impala for under $1000. i drive all day all over the bay area and its so rare that i ever see a lowrider on the street now... im always gonna build lowriders but i think if more people were on the streets i would be working a little harder to build mine. ive had a street hopper thats been sitting in my garage for about 8 years now but i have no motivation to finish it because theres almost nobody around here for me to hop against if it was done... :happysad:
> *


try living where I do you talk about no where to go my town is super small I can cruise the whole town in like 15 mins and there is never any cars out. There is alot of hoopties but those cars have 13s and are in the backyard because they don't even run right.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 05:37 AM~15811161
> *try living where I do you talk about no where to go my town is super small I can cruise the whole town in like 15 mins and there is never any cars out. There is alot of hoopties but those cars have 13s and are in the backyard because they don't even run right.
> *


 shit homie come to my town i am the only lowrider left everyone gave up now you see young kats rollin round with 20's or bigger on their rides saying they have the hottest car in town fuck that noise just cause you threw some wheels on it and a system. i was talking with Adex Andy and i agree with him the reason alot of guys have given up is cause the cheap parts alot of imported crap alot of places sell the customer half assed stuff that will end up giving you nothing but troubles and they end up getting pissed off and give up on lowriding my first set up was nothing but troubles i didn't give up though cause i knew what i wanted, an i set out to get it.

i mean just like jason said about the music and stuff i find myself doing the same damn thing and now with rap they talk about big wheels and diamonds and shit an i don't know about you but i don't know shit about that . i recall going to lowrider mag shows and there were vendors lining both side selling hydros and rims now nothing and thats sad.it will probaly never be like it was in the 90's and that sucks but ohwell we have to live for the now and think about the future with that being said people just need to build clean cars i mean you don't have to have a frame off or all chrome suspension or candy paint but damn make it clean real cars not no weighted down hoppers i mean real ass clean cars that roll the streets !!!!

no oil leaks in the trunk
no body panels full of dents and dings
no half ass paint jobs from macco (as in the ones over top the dents and dings and bugs)
if you have over spray in your wheel wells paint it
if your missing a trim piece replace it 
if your interior is tore up don't just tint your windows (fix it)
take pride in your car


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Biggest thing is priorities change. A lot of ppl can still build some nice lows they just rather, have a nice pad, collect guns, spend it on familly, going out or whatever so it varies from person to person. But I do believe we need to push it to the youngsters to keep lowridin n showem that nothing else


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 28 2009, 10:14 PM~15809241
> *I know its different for people in different regions, but speaking on my experiences in lowriding for the last 15 or 16 years.... i just think alot of it is that most of us arent 18 years old anymore.
> 
> Its like when i was younger and my parents would be talking shit on my music like "that just sounds like a bunch of noise, i cant even understand what they are saying, how do you listen to that crap?".... and now i find myself saying the same shit about alot of music these days. Same with the cars... when we were 18 we didnt give a fuck as long as we were rollin and could look halfway decent doing it! I myself had a front wheel drive car with hammers and lowpros, a little stereo set up, tinted windows, a bra on the front end, a fake cell phone antenna and a clamp on chrome exhaust tip.... and my perception at the time is that it was THE SHIT! I took it to shows, cruised about 5 hours every Fri & Sat night getting noise ordinance tickets, window tint tickets, etc.... but that shit was fun back then. Well.... times change and we get a little older, start making a little more money, and get exposed to more things and soon your perception of what is "the shit" changes and you raise your standards. I have been guilty of talking shit about someones car that i thought was nasty... but i try to remember where i started and if someone had clowned me too hard back then, i might have said fuck it and never built another car, might be rolling a Toyota Camry or something talking about how i cant find my shit in the parking lot because it looks like everyone elses.
> *


x2



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2009, 10:54 PM~15809577
> *My first car was a regal so i am lucky enough to say ive always rolled RWD lowriders! You do have a point about getting older my daughters driving already and kids now days dont care about no 50 year old impala thats for sure. I think its our job as the older generation to help the new generation appreciate our lifestyle. I have a wife and kids and im guilty of cutting back on the time i spend driving my cars but I still make time when I have a car done or a driver. no oil leaks in the trunk
> no body panels full of dents and dings
> no half ass paint jobs from macco (as in the ones over top the dents and dings and bugs)
> ...


all very good points


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 28 2009, 09:14 PM~15809241
> *I know its different for people in different regions, but speaking on my experiences in lowriding for the last 15 or 16 years.... i just think alot of it is that most of us arent 18 years old anymore.
> 
> Its like when i was younger and my parents would be talking shit on my music like "that just sounds like a bunch of noise, i cant even understand what they are saying, how do you listen to that crap?".... and now i find myself saying the same shit about alot of music these days. Same with the cars... when we were 18 we didnt give a fuck as long as we were rollin and could look halfway decent doing it! I myself had a front wheel drive car with hammers and lowpros, a little stereo set up, tinted windows, a bra on the front end, a fake cell phone antenna and a clamp on chrome exhaust tip.... and my perception at the time is that it was THE SHIT! I took it to shows, cruised about 5 hours every Fri & Sat night getting noise ordinance tickets, window tint tickets, etc.... but that shit was fun back then. Well.... times change and we get a little older, start making a little more money, and get exposed to more things and soon your perception of what is "the shit" changes and you raise your standards. I have been guilty of talking shit about someones car that i thought was nasty... but i try to remember where i started and if someone had clowned me too hard back then, i might have said fuck it and never built another car, might be rolling a Toyota Camry or something talking about how i cant find my shit in the parking lot because it looks like everyone elses.
> *


thats funny, because i started out with a FWD car also on those 175 50 13 low pro, :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It's the whole thing of priorities change, the younger generation, cash flow...

Most of us riders in our thirties and up built the looks good enough to get by cars already, now we want the done correctly cars. We'll take our time and bust ass to get that last piece that will set it off. The younger generation is full of the want of instant gratification...

I think having the cruise spots being shut down isn't helping at all, but I also see that going to the political level with it is helping.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 29 2009, 04:30 AM~15811138
> *now i have limited experience with this, as i havent finished a car yet and im only 20 years old.  I have however worked bad hours at stupid jobs for worse pay to work on my car paycheck by paycheck so im not a total rookie.
> 
> A big problem i see, is that you cant find a car for under 3k anymore!
> ...


 :uh: so true.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

The way I see it if you don't have alot of money to do your ride thats cool, buy small parts and work your way up. I've got almost $4000-$5000 dollars tied up in just the interior, and I still need to get my digital dash and billet steering wheel. The months money was kinda tight instead of buying lets say a t-top weatherstrip kit and new metal t-tops panels, I would buy smaller parts like interior or exterior trim or decals. I also cut and trim in my budget by cutting back on the black N milds and smoke, and going out. I also got rid of cable and cut back on my food budget eating grilled cheese sandwiches and hotdogs and Hawiian Punch all day, but I 'd rather take put that money for my car. I'm kinda OCD wihen its comes to this lowrider thing because I would sell the car before I would bring it out half assed and disrespect the lifestyle. Instead of trying to finish the car in 1-2yrs like some, take 5+ as long as it takes as long as clean when it touches the streets or show circuit. Quality not quantity matters.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

I still remember that cold day my father towed a 1962 impala into the driveway and said that will be your car when it is done. That was 1985 and I was 11 years old. I remember all my friends laughing because it had no engine, seats, hood or trunk. Thinking back I hated that car, but everyday it got a lil better and I got a lil older. When I got my DL (daytime driver restrictions) at 14, I was rolling. At that time it had the seats from my dads old buick duece and a quarter in it. We looked for months for the right seats. I drove it from jr high to highschool and then my lil bro got to enjoy it.

I was rolling though. Now I have my own children and they see my 64 impala sitting in the garage and they can't wait until it is finished because they want to ride.

A Quality ride is what we all aspire to no matter your budget, but at some point you have to ride. The cats with the quality rides need to encourage the riders to step up. At some point we have to be Leaders of our peers as well as the Lowriding game.

LayItLow has brought people and knowledge together. We need to use this power to encourage and keep it going. LIL is a forum for Reviving the State of Lowriding and you all encourage me everytime I sign on by doing your thing and putting out your rides no matter the condition. The cars that I think could do better, encourage me to save a few more pennies before I give up and roll. The cars that I think are top of the game, encourage me to aspire to have a top notch ride.

Keep encouraging and keep leading....


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Shady shops, shady people that lowriding attracts, motherfuckers tryna maddog while driving your ride, for example I was in Vegas cruising with my homeboy in his 70 Monte Carlo. His plates said 70Elmonte on it and while where cruising on the strip some fat fucken overweight piece of shit bald headed bathtub cholos started tripping asking us if we where from monte barrio or some shit like that. Another time some idiot from MS pulled out a gun and was throwing up his set and shit. Shootouts at hop offs, shops dissapearing with your parts,money, and/or car. Your car getting fucked with while parking somewhere, people tryna break into your garage to steal your shit, car clubs composed of thiefs that steal cars and parts from their own members. Sometimes getting shot by some 30 y/o knucklehead that just got out of the pen, and trying to prove something to his 16 y/o juvenile cohorts, is not worth finishing your ride and risk your children's or your own life.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

U KNOW WAT.....THIS IS A STUPID ASS TOPIC NOW DAT I THINK ABOUT IT....how da fuck u gon be worried about wats back in the past...

Its like saying how can u revive 90s west coast rap? Won't happen different times...different folks...

Or like trying to bring back the 90s chicago bulls....different team different times...

Wat I'm trying to say is wats done is done...all u can do is do ur part n ride....if da next ***** riding ina bucket lettem ride...u don't know others circumstance...the dude in the all chromed out restored 61 very impala might be living out of his momas house while the dude with a beat up primered regal is taking care of his 6 kids wife and handling his biznizz....

Cuz I know dam sure I'm not gona cut back on my kids food n feed em grilled cheese sandwiches awnd be broke and not live life just to go build some car dat could be totaled in 1 second or stolen n never found....my lil brothers n daughter can't wait till my lac is done so they can ride in it and they ask me when I can drop them off at school in em......and I can't wait either....but I rather have them live good n have wat they want then to be riding my lac wile my kids have beat up ass shoes and still hungry from the night b4 cuz all they ate was cereal n toast.....

So if u can build frame off cars and put em together faster than the next *****...then do so.....just know dat not everybody can but I garauntee they are trying.

And if u wana go back to the 90s....build a time machine n do so....but for now....last time I checkeds.....its november 29 of 2009.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 29 2009, 09:10 PM~15816256
> *U KNOW WAT.....THIS IS A STUPID ASS TOPIC NOW DAT I THINK ABOUT IT....how da fuck u gon be worried about wats back in the past...
> 
> Its like saying how can u revive 90s west coast rap? Won't happen different times...different folks...
> ...


I agree with this. My family means a hell of a lot more than any car ever could. Some people just got their priorities messed up. Your car shouldn't be worth more than your house. Lol


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The truth 101. The state of lowriding has truly changed. from rockets to candy frames. Nothing ever stays the same. You got ****** dumping 100,000 stacks into them chrome plated plaques. keeping us all intoxicated off the eye candy at them super shows, magazine and videos. Shit got me California dreaming of a perfect score. mentally laying down candied patterns and fades on the 64. In reality parts scattered across the garage floor. Battery racks soaked in rust. Pumps covered in dust. real talk, the foe gonna BE OUT IN THE SUMMER. Right after i finish PAYING OFF THE HUMMER. Right after i catch up on some credit card bills. Right after I pay off wifeys fake tits. Im telling you ****** the foe gonna be sick. Nothing but that show chrome wrapped around them pearl blends. I stay focus on the latest trends. Thats why i got me a brougham for the low. Polish up the chinas its time to show. Act like you know! Im that ***** at every show that keep a spot in the main section. You know the ride with all the noticeable imperfections. Here a suggestion! the moral of this lesson take pride in your art . Keep it clean at the shows in the park. FUCK being #1. Stay focus and dedicated to get it done. For all you flying them plaques. Simple standards will bring the 90's back!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

SO TAKE YOUR TIME AND BUILD IT RIGHT DONT HAVE ASS IT 

MONEYS TIGHT FOR EVERYONE LIKE I SAID I HAVE 10 KIDS 8 IN THE HOUSE AND WE BUST OUR ASS EVERY MIN AND IF I GOTTA CHENGE THE DEAD LINE ON THE CAR THE SO BE IT BUT IN 89 I DIDNT HAVE ASS THE REGAL I TOOK MY TIME THEN TOO

AND I HOPE THE NEXT GENIRATION WILL DO THE SAME


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 29 2009, 09:10 PM~15816256
> *U KNOW WAT.....THIS IS A STUPID ASS TOPIC NOW DAT I THINK ABOUT IT....how da fuck u gon be worried about wats back in the past...
> 
> Its like saying how can u revive 90s west coast rap? Won't happen different times...different folks...
> ...



come on noe, nobody said starve your family to build the car. trust me, i'm broke as hell, got kids, bills, mortgage and all that shit. but after all the 'life stuff' is taken care of, all the extra funds go to what i'm tryin to get done. i been wearing the same damn dickies, jeans, and shoes for 3+ years homie. i don't buy shit for myself if it isn't gettin the car on the street. my kids got the toys they want, they wear new clothes and their stomachs are full. if you gotta hustle for the extra funds, get to it. thats what i do, anything i can come up with thats got some value goes on the market or the auction block  

jus sayin, its not that hard to get it together to be simple and clean (well, then again in your case...... :biggrin: ).

and don't be knockin the 90's youngsta, if you was ridin Impala instead of Radio Flyer, you'd know and understand what you missed out on. all us old farts would love to see it again. Richmond Ave used to be fuggin packed 610 all the way to fondren, bumper to fuggin bumper............

anyone know anything about time machines? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 30 2009, 12:51 AM~15817522
> *come on noe, nobody said starve your family to build the car.  trust me, i'm broke as hell, got kids, bills, mortgage and all that shit.  but after all the 'life stuff' is taken care of, all the extra funds go to what i'm tryin to get done.  i been wearing the same damn dickies, jeans, and shoes for 3+ years homie.  i don't buy shit for myself if it isn't gettin the car on the street.  my kids got the toys they want, they wear new clothes and their stomachs are full.  if you gotta hustle for the extra funds, get to it.  thats what i do, anything i can come up with thats got some value goes on the market or the auction block
> 
> jus sayin, its not that hard to get it together to be simple and clean (well, then again in your case...... :biggrin: ).
> ...


i do i just picked this up homie was gonna see bout throwning my 72's on it.lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2009, 09:51 PM~15817522
> *come on noe, nobody said starve your family to build the car.  trust me, i'm broke as hell, got kids, bills, mortgage and all that shit.  but after all the 'life stuff' is taken care of, all the extra funds go to what i'm tryin to get done.  i been wearing the same damn dickies, jeans, and shoes for 3+ years homie.  i don't buy shit for myself if it isn't gettin the car on the street.  my kids got the toys they want, they wear new clothes and their stomachs are full.  if you gotta hustle for the extra funds, get to it.  thats what i do, anything i can come up with thats got some value goes on the market or the auction block
> 
> jus sayin, its not that hard to get it together to be simple and clean (well, then again in your case...... :biggrin: ).
> ...


Lol...naw pat I was just being sarcastic homie....I know ****** ain't short changing there kids n shit...but there is folks out there that cut corners on necessities to get there car rollin....and some frontin ass ****** posing ass ballers living at they momas house....

All I'm saying is don't worry bout wat da next ***** do......they might not have it like u.....and can't cough up the extra doe for a 5k paint job so settle for something less but to them its koo cuz dats all they can do.....some ****** might be happy wearing the same dickies and og 1986 kswiss but others can't....

And oh....I was riding 50 chevy bombs and impalas since I could member homie....all I ever known was lowriding......can't think of anytime were I sat down n thought of building another type of car besides a lowrider....

Basically....the 90s is over...deal wit it...do u...and don't worry bout the next ***** dats all I'm sayin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 29 2009, 09:36 PM~15817318
> *SO TAKE YOUR TIME AND BUILD IT RIGHT DONT HAVE ASS IT
> 
> MONEYS TIGHT FOR EVERYONE LIKE I SAID I HAVE 10 KIDS 8 IN THE HOUSE AND WE BUST OUR ASS EVERY MIN AND IF I GOTTA CHENGE THE DEAD LINE ON THE CAR THE SO BE IT BUT IN 89 I DIDNT HAVE ASS THE REGAL I TOOK MY TIME THEN TOO
> ...



Yup words from the wise...I've been putting off things for my car, shit when economy was rolling, I was expecting to be powdercoating the frame and getting it into a nice rolling state. Now I'm doing what I need to do, so I can live, and tinker with the car when I'm able to.
I've been fortunate to surround myself with people that can help me with things and/or we trade out work.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 10:26 PM~15802708
> *I think the problem is exactly as described either people put so much cash in their car because there worried about car shows and don't want to drive them or they don't have enough cash and have buckets. I think we need to get away from the car shows so much and get back to the streets. I mean I like car shows and there good but let's not make them our number 1 priority.
> *


Truth!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15817123
> *The truth 101. The state of lowriding has truly changed. from rockets to candy frames. Nothing ever stays the same. You got ****** dumping 100,000 stacks into them chrome plated plaques. keeping us all intoxicated off the eye candy at them super shows, magazine and videos. Shit got me California dreaming of a perfect score. mentally laying down candied patterns and fades on the 64. In reality parts  scattered across the garage floor. Battery racks soaked in rust. Pumps covered in dust. real talk, the foe gonna  BE OUT IN THE SUMMER. Right after i finish PAYING OFF THE HUMMER. Right after i catch up on some credit card bills. Right after I pay off wifeys fake tits. Im telling you ****** the foe gonna be sick. Nothing but that show chrome wrapped around them pearl blends. I stay focus on the latest trends. Thats why i got me a brougham for the low. Polish up the chinas its time to show. Act like you know! Im that ***** at every show that keep a spot in the main section. You know the ride with all the noticeable imperfections. Here a suggestion! the moral of this lesson take pride in your art . Keep it clean at the shows in the park. FUCK being #1. Stay focus and dedicated to get it done. For all you flying them plaques. Simple standards will bring the 90's back!
> *


This sounds like the guy who did the intros on the DIP'N DVDs.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

early 90's money was way more plentiful...the california lifestyle got spread from coast to coast on a search for that dollar...it's a whole new ballgame these days...there are guys with money still but they're few and far in between...I think it all boils down to one thing...when you work 9-5 for a dollar it's harder to spend on a car you may not drive very often...


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 29 2009, 10:10 PM~15816256
> *U KNOW WAT.....THIS IS A STUPID ASS TOPIC NOW DAT I THINK ABOUT IT....how da fuck u gon be worried about wats back in the past...
> 
> Its like saying how can u revive 90s west coast rap? Won't happen different times...different folks...
> ...


Thats why I'm glad I don't have kids :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2009, 12:05 AM~15817708
> *Lol...naw pat I was just being sarcastic homie....I know ****** ain't short changing there kids n shit...but there is folks out there that cut corners on necessities to get there car rollin....and some frontin ass ****** posing ass ballers living at they momas house....
> 
> All I'm saying is don't worry bout wat da next ***** do......they might not have it like u.....and can't cough up the extra doe for a 5k paint job so settle for something less but to them its koo cuz dats all they can do.....some ****** might be happy wearing the same dickies and og 1986 kswiss but others can't....
> ...



So true I see them all the time around here rolling Caprices on 24's and staying at home with their momma or they baby momma taking care of them :uh: its like priorities people!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 29 2009, 10:30 AM~15811138
> *now i have limited experience with this, as i havent finished a car yet and im only 20 years old.  I have however worked bad hours at stupid jobs for worse pay to work on my car paycheck by paycheck so im not a total rookie.
> 
> A big problem i see, is that you cant find a car for under 3k anymore!
> ...


You are bringin up a intresting point. I am also only 20 years old and was bumping into the same problem when I was 18, with my savings searching for my first car. It is sad that us youngsters can't afford the early Impalas but the thruth is that there are projects for 3k. I've bought my '76 Ghouse for 3. Could have bought an LTD, 70's lac, thunderbird, Grand Prix, Regal, Monte Carlo and the list goes on. There are still affordable project cars but it takes a little more time before we can roll them '59 Impalas I guess ... Patience and dedication. And since Lowriding in the Netherlands is still in an upward curve I am confident there will be a bright future.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 11:41 PM~15802202
> *As far as bringing it back to the 90's ways, man that is looooooong gone, never to return.  It was a different time for this culture.  Any way you look at it, "cholo" and "gangsta" were cool.  West coast rap was huge, and lowriders went with all that stuff.  You had to be into it.
> 
> I don't believe cars were cleaner back in those days, than compared to now.  Back then, at least here, ANYTHING was on the streets lowriding.  Condition, style, shape, 2 door or 4 door didn't matter.  As long as it was on spokes and juice.  New cars on juice was ballin outta control, and a 2 door 63-64 Impala on Daytons was like having a Benz on 24's or wutever nowadays.
> ...


YEAH I DEFINITELY FEEL YOU ON THAT. LOWRIDING HAS CHANGED FOR VARIOUS REASONS THOUGH. PARTLY THE REASON IS BECAUSE OF THE ECONOMY. INSTEAD OF EARNING A DOLLAR, YOU COULD EARN FIVE! WHETHER IT WAS AN HONEST JOB OR DOPE DEALING. AND LIKE LONESTAR SAID, SHIT WAS CHEAPER! SO IT WAS EASIER TO BUILD A CLEAN CAR. IT'S NOT BECAUSE PEOPLE DON'T CARE. EVERYBODY LIKES A CLEAN RIDE. BUT THEY'RE SO ANXIOUS TO RIDE NOW. IT HAPPENED TO ME. I'VE BEEN PURCHASING NICE STUFF FOR MY 4 DOOR BUT IT WASN'T ENOUGH DUE TO BILLS AND RUSHING MY CAR. MY HOMEBOY TOOK A LOOK AT MY CAR AND TOLD ME, "O/G YOU DOING TOO MUCH BUT NOT ENOUGH". I'M RIDING ON A CRACKED FRAME BUT CHROMING SHIT OUT. I HAVE A 2 DOOR FLEET NOW, THAT I'M TAKING MY TIME ON. ONE OF THE KEY THINGS TO HAVE IS PATIENCE, WHAT THE YOUTH IS LACKING NOWADAYS


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 29 2009, 10:10 PM~15816256
> *U KNOW WAT.....THIS IS A STUPID ASS TOPIC NOW DAT I THINK ABOUT IT....how da fuck u gon be worried about wats back in the past...
> 
> Its like saying how can u revive 90s west coast rap? Won't happen different times...different folks...
> ...


WHY DO YOU GUYS ALWAYS PULL OUT THE FAMILY CARD WHENEVER WE'RE DISCUSSING CLEAN CARS?? :uh: THAT'S JUST LIKE COMING TO THE RACE TRACK IN A BEAT UP SMOKING PINTO AND SAYING FUCK YALL!!.. ATLEAST I'M ON THE TRACK.. OR PARKING A TRAILER HOME NEXT TO A MANSION AND SAYING FUCK YALL RICH BITCHES! I'M NOT GONNA STARVE MY KIDS JUST TO GET WHAT YOU GOT. THE BOTTOM LINE IS IF YOU CAN'T DO IT RIGHT, THEN DON'T DO IT AT ALL! IF YOU GOT 5 KIDS IN PRIVATE SCHOOL, A $2000 MORTGAGE, ETC ETC, AND YOU'RE BUSTING YOUR ASS TO MAINTAIN THAT, THEN BRAVO! DON'T FUCK UP THE QUALITY OF LOWRIDING AND THEN GET ALL SELF RICHEOUS WHEN PEOPLE CHECK YOU ON THAT.. YOU GUYS KILL ME WITH THAT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some people make 60k a year, some make 60 bux an hour. some have more mouths to feed some have big house. i think the best way to do deal with it if it bothers someone that much is to get with a club that shares the same standards and ideas.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 09:55 AM~15820438
> *some people make 60k a year, some make 60 bux an hour.  some have more mouths to feed some have big  house.  i think the best way to do deal with it if it bothers someone that much is to get with a club that shares the same standards and ideas.
> *


AND PILE UP THOSE SAME GUYS WITH THOSE SAME CARS IN THEIR OWN JUNK YARD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 06:55 AM~15820438
> *some people make 60k a year, some make 60 bux an hour.  some have more mouths to feed some have big  house.  i think the best way to do deal with it if it bothers someone that much is to get with a club that shares the same standards and ideas.
> *


thats a good point as far as getting in a club with standards you can live up to or afford. I noticed after I left the club scene I lost alot of my desire to roll and go to shows so I think its important to have a club to help motivate you


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2009, 11:02 AM~15820785
> *thats a good point as far as getting in a club with standards you can live up to or afford. I noticed after I left the club scene I lost alot of my desire to roll and go to shows so I think its important to have a club to help motivate you
> *


STUNTIN AND STOCKIN HO's IS MY MOTIVATION :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 09:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *



I does not take a lot of money to detail your motor, (it does'nt have to be all chromed out) detail your interior, take off your mouldings, clean them up or replace them, get in your trunk and detail that,put your car on jack stands and clean the undercarriage, rattle can it. I have seen show cars with overspray on the wheel wells of some nice rides. 

As far as taking care of your household and bills, that will always come first for me. My 65 has been down for 4 years now and Ill get to it, when I get to it. My family always comes first. 

Lowriding to me is not a fad, it is where your heart is. It cant die out, its culture and pride.

And all you guys without a license plate frame on your car, get your ass to PEP BOYS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think the topic kind of took a turn to the left, went from why people ride junk to why people dont ride at all......but i still think a clean car can be built with under 10k. (maybe).... might not be an impala but a grandma special lincoln can be bought be bought with 3500, 2g in the trunk, 600 wheels, and if needed, 1500 paint job and there u go..........i think when someone is building a car they should budget each part of the build accordingly.


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

1. Lowriding was a big part of pop culture in the 90's. Now it's new cars and big rims on MTV.

2. Credit is different. Easier to buy a car on credit than pay cash for lowriders.

3. Maintenance. Lowriders require work, effort, desire.....new cars require gas

4. Girls (refer to #1), most girls want to ride on 24's not 13's, young men want to impress young women

5. For those of us who started lowriding in the 90's, we started at lowridings peak. Lowriding is here to stay like hot rods, or harleys but it will not be mainstream again. Lowriding gave way to rice burners, second generation muscle cars (mustang, camaro, & trans am 10 years ago), choppers (Jesse James and OCC got rich off that shit) and now 24's and 26's. Dressing tacky and building tacky g body cars seems to be the trend now. The hardcore lowrider will always have occasional shows or events but do not expect the local high school to be full of Regals and Cutlass's on 13" roadsters......but we can still have hope :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2009, 09:02 AM~15820785
> *thats a good point as far as getting in a club with standards you can live up to or afford. I noticed after I left the club scene I lost alot of my desire to roll and go to shows so I think its important to have a club to help motivate you
> *


It helps being around people that share the same interests. They also can lend you a hand instead of paying someone a lot more money to do it. A lot of clubs have hydraulic guys, mechanics, fabricators etc.  That way you can all help each other build the cars


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Back in the 90's there were more impalas on the street thats why it was alot better. We need to go back to that, less G bodys...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Nov 30 2009, 03:05 PM~15823884
> *Back in the 90's there were more impalas on the street thats why it was alot better. We need to go back to that, less G bodys...
> *


whats wrong with a g body?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Man i feel ya. I started my first lowrider when i was 18 years old, going off of memory of what i saw my friends and family doing while i was growing up in the valle. it took 3 years of blood sweat and tears, fighting with painters, making call after call, busting knuckle after knuckle, cutting off the tip of my finger removing my rusty floor panels, having my damn engne block fall on my leg and turning it black and blue.. all of this and my car is finally done, and i can stand by it with pride saying i did it all myself, having no one willing to help me. I would have even more pride if i knew how to fully restore my cars. 

The biggest thing that changed about lowriding is the people, we have no form of unity between us. i have seen clubs beefing, i have been kicked out of a rollerz only bbq for looking at the cars, i have had painters on this site ignore me when i ask them how to learn..back in the days in my neighborhood people used to help each other fix up their low lows, and help the younger generation out. I had NO HELP from ther veterans in the lowrdier game, i had to learn the lowriding lifestyle my damn self. if we do no pass on the tradition to the younger generations, family or not, our lifstyle will be reduced to a fragment of what it once was.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 07:55 AM~15820438
> *some people make 60k a year, some make 60 bux an hour.  some have more mouths to feed some have big  house.  i think the best way to do deal with it if it bothers someone that much is to get with a club that shares the same standards and ideas.
> *


yeah but how the hell do u get into a club when you dont know anybody?! my city has only a couple clubs, and none of them are really lowriding clubs.. and i would give anythin to have a club full of veteranos that could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Nov 30 2009, 02:05 PM~15823884
> *Back in the 90's there were more impalas on the street thats why it was alot better. We need to go back to that, less G bodys...
> *


because impalas were alot cheaper back then


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 30 2009, 07:53 PM~15825473
> *because impalas were alot cheaper back then
> *



how much were they??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
cleen chevy & do'n it..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 30 2009, 05:27 PM~15825877
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
> cleen chevy & do'n it..
> *



one of my favorites we need more cars like that. woulda been nice to see it drive home and not onto the trailer though


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 30 2009, 05:27 PM~15825877
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
> cleen chevy & do'n it..
> *


gotta respect this clean chevy on the bumper...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2009, 06:36 PM~15825978
> *one of my favorites we need more cars like that. woulda been nice to see it drive home and not onto the trailer though
> *


i jus got from cali..some foo called me out so i broke him off real quick & went home.. but i do ride my car..on the street's ..freeway....but thank's for the prop's


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 30 2009, 09:09 PM~15825648
> *how much were they??
> *


shit i paid 1500.00 for my 64 std back in 97' sold as hell too god i miss that car if i only knew what i know now


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Nov 30 2009, 03:52 PM~15823277
> *1.  Lowriding was a big part of pop culture in the 90's.  Now it's new cars and big rims on MTV.
> 
> 2.  Credit is different.  Easier to buy a car on credit than pay cash for lowriders.
> ...


I dunno bout that homie if ya game tight shawty gonna ride period. Next a clean ride will attract females no matter what the size the wheels. Imports ride 16-19 inch wheels ladies still like those cars too if they clean.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2009, 08:02 AM~15820785
> *thats a good point as far as getting in a club with standards you can live up to or afford. I noticed after I left the club scene I lost alot of my desire to roll and go to shows so I think its important to have a club to help motivate you
> *


i like not being in a club because i feel like i can hang out with whoever i feel like. but on the downside i miss being able to go to a show or a cruise with a club all rolling together....  

as far as car prices, i remember buying 2 different 64's for under $1000, and a 63ss and 64ss for $1500 each before... now your lucky to find a 4 door for those prices! shoot, i paid $6500 for my convertible 63 running driving with paint back in the day and i thought i paid too much :0 i wish i had those cars back now


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great topic


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2009, 10:24 AM~15821478
> *I does not take a lot of money to detail your motor, (it does'nt have to be all chromed out) detail your interior, take off your mouldings, clean them up or replace them, get in your trunk and detail that,put your car on jack stands and clean the undercarriage, rattle can it. I have seen show cars with overspray on the wheel wells of some nice rides.
> 
> As far as taking care of your household and bills, that will always come first for me. My 65 has been down for 4 years now and Ill get to it, when I get to it. My family always comes first.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I took this from another topic....hoping not to start shit...but just to show wat some people go thru to try n impress others.....I'm sorry but I just thought this shit was dumb ass fuck when I read it. 



ive missed rent paid bills late all the time lost girlfriends almost big evicted starved ate roman noodles 24 -7 to build my car for the last 3 years walked 3 winters and summers through all wheather imaginable cryed laughed been up been down been critisied for spending money on a car that i wasnt driving to make sure i built this car even if it was only 20.00 into her.blood sweat and tears went into this car ill be GOD DAMMED If i lose it because the economys bad,i would never sell out my club or my self i didnt build the car for my club i built it for me but i project all that struggle and dedication and drive that it took to get me here into the club that6s why im so serious about it,i know shits rough but stuggle is what this life style is all about the good with the bad thats why out of imports scence,bike scene,exotic,race,trucks,bagged mini's id have to say that bikers and lolos are the baddest mother fuckers out there because we got heart that drive and will to keep in and keep at it. its what gives us that heart everyone CANT do it,it takes a certain breed to do this. regardless of the fact even if you do sell your lolo it doesnt fix the problem if you dont have a flow of some kind of income it only conceals the problem temporarily till that lump some runs dry and its not worth it to me.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 02:57 AM~15830579
> *I took this from another topic....hoping not to start shit...but just to show wat some people go thru to try n impress others.....I'm sorry but I just thought this shit was dumb ass fuck when I read it.
> ive missed rent paid bills late all the time lost girlfriends almost big evicted starved ate roman noodles 24 -7 to build my car for the last 3 years walked 3 winters and summers through all wheather imaginable cryed laughed been up been down been critisied for spending money on a car that i wasnt driving to make sure i built this car even if it was only 20.00 into her.blood sweat and tears went into this car ill be GOD DAMMED If i lose it because the economys bad,i would never sell out my club or my self i didnt build the car for my club i built it for me but i project all that struggle and dedication and drive that it took to get me here into the club that6s why im so serious about it,i know shits rough but stuggle is what this life style is all about the good with the bad thats why out of imports scence,bike scene,exotic,race,trucks,bagged mini's id have to say that bikers and lolos are the baddest mother fuckers out there because we got heart that drive and will to keep in and keep at it. its what gives us that heart everyone CANT do it,it takes a certain breed to do this. regardless of the fact even if you do sell your lolo it doesnt fix the problem if you dont have a flow of some kind of income it only conceals the problem temporarily till that lump some runs dry and its not worth it to me.
> *


WOOOOW.. TO EACH HIS OWN BROTHA. EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN PHILOSOPHY THOUGH. SOME MIGHT CALL IT DEDICATION, SOME MIGHT CALL IT STUPIDITY. BUT I'LL BE DAMNED IF I SACRIFICE THAT MUCH JUST TO BUILD A CAR. I LOVE TO EAT AND I NEED A PLACE TO STAY.. AND I AINT SACRIFICING THAT. EVERYBODY HAS THEIR LEVEL OF DEDICATION, BUT COMMON SENSE IS NOT LETTING YOUR BASIC NECESITIES GO TO SHIT; LIKE A PLACE TO STAY, FOOD TO EAT. I'D RATHER WAIT THAT MUCH LONGER TO BUILD THAN TO DAMN NEAR STARVE ON THE STREET


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 02:57 AM~15830579
> *I took this from another topic....hoping not to start shit...but just to show wat some people go thru to try n impress others.....I'm sorry but I just thought this shit was dumb ass fuck when I read it.
> ive missed rent paid bills late all the time lost girlfriends almost big evicted starved ate roman noodles 24 -7 to build my car for the last 3 years walked 3 winters and summers through all wheather imaginable cryed laughed been up been down been critisied for spending money on a car that i wasnt driving to make sure i built this car even if it was only 20.00 into her.blood sweat and tears went into this car ill be GOD DAMMED If i lose it because the economys bad,i would never sell out my club or my self i didnt build the car for my club i built it for me but i project all that struggle and dedication and drive that it took to get me here into the club that6s why im so serious about it,i know shits rough but stuggle is what this life style is all about the good with the bad thats why out of imports scence,bike scene,exotic,race,trucks,bagged mini's id have to say that bikers and lolos are the baddest mother fuckers out there because we got heart that drive and will to keep in and keep at it. its what gives us that heart everyone CANT do it,it takes a certain breed to do this. regardless of the fact even if you do sell your lolo it doesnt fix the problem if you dont have a flow of some kind of income it only conceals the problem temporarily till that lump some runs dry and its not worth it to me.
> *


I FOUND WHERE THIS QUOTE WAS FROM. KINDA ON A DIFFERENT TOPIC THOUGH. I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT SACRIFICING TO BUILD, BUT IT WAS ABOUT SELLING YOUR CAR IF YOU HIT ROCK BOTTOM. IT WOULD HAVE TO BE LAST RESORT TO SELL MY PRIDE AND JOY.. CAN'T GET A FULL BELLY OFF DAYTON WIRES THOUGH


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Nov 30 2009, 07:33 PM~15826641
> *I dunno bout that homie if ya game tight shawty gonna ride period. Next a clean ride will attract females no matter what the size the wheels. Imports ride 16-19 inch wheels ladies still like those cars too if they clean.
> *


Every woman has their own preference, I'm just speaking in general. Lowriding's popularity in the '90's was in part due to the fact Dayton's were a symbol of status. You were the shit if you were rollin D's. A traditional car on 13's w/ switches is not the first choice for most people today trying to impress women. In the 90's it was.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 30 2009, 06:25 PM~15826542
> *shit i paid 1500.00 for my 64 std  back in 97' sold as hell too god i miss that car if i only knew what i know now
> *


i paid 1500 for my 64 ht 3 months ago and the car was down the street from me solid no rust CA car. So theres still deals out there on projects, I just sold a solid 62 ht for 2000 last month.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:57 AM~15830579
> *I took this from another topic....hoping not to start shit...but just to show wat some people go thru to try n impress others.....I'm sorry but I just thought this shit was dumb ass fuck when I read it.
> ive missed rent paid bills late all the time lost girlfriends almost big evicted starved ate roman noodles 24 -7 to build my car for the last 3 years walked 3 winters and summers through all wheather imaginable cryed laughed been up been down been critisied for spending money on a car that i wasnt driving to make sure i built this car even if it was only 20.00 into her.blood sweat and tears went into this car ill be GOD DAMMED If i lose it because the economys bad,i would never sell out my club or my self i didnt build the car for my club i built it for me but i project all that struggle and dedication and drive that it took to get me here into the club that6s why im so serious about it,i know shits rough but stuggle is what this life style is all about the good with the bad thats why out of imports scence,bike scene,exotic,race,trucks,bagged mini's id have to say that bikers and lolos are the baddest mother fuckers out there because we got heart that drive and will to keep in and keep at it. its what gives us that heart everyone CANT do it,it takes a certain breed to do this. regardless of the fact even if you do sell your lolo it doesnt fix the problem if you dont have a flow of some kind of income it only conceals the problem temporarily till that lump some runs dry and its not worth it to me.
> *


thats a little overboard IMO. ill cut back on luxuries in life (going out to eat and spending 50 bux in 1 meal) to help fund a ride, but i would never pay bills late or almost get foreclosed on . that wont happen.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The state of lowriding. How much money you spending.how much paint you blending. How much metal you bending.How much chrome you sending. Your club! In how long you been in. How many inches you getting. How many switches you hitting. how many lows you driven. What kind of wheels you spinning. What kind cars you feeling. how many girls is grinning. Did you see the beginning. Or is the muthafucking ending. Stop!!!! How many frames you wrapping. how many batteries you racking. to all homies what's happening. Why the fuck am I rapping. How many projects you stacking. What kind pumps you dumping. What kind thumps you bumping.What kind of rumps you humping. How many you love dipping. How many wishing, you were in a better position. listen! How many legends still riding. How many japanese still buying. Why fake riders keep lying. All my ****** keep trying to the muthafucking day we dying.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 1 2009, 11:07 AM~15832082
> *The state of lowriding. How much money you spending.how much paint you blending. How much metal you bending.How much chrome you sending. Your club! In how long you been in. How many inches you getting. How many switches you hitting. how many lows you driven. What kind of wheels you spinning. What kind cars you feeling. how many girls is grinning. Did you see the beginning. Or is the muthafucking ending. Stop!!!! How many frames you wrapping. how many batteries you racking. to all homies what's happening. Why the fuck am I rapping. How many projects you stacking. What kind pumps you dumping. What kind thumps you bumping.What kind of rumps you humping. How many you love dipping. How many wishing, you were in a better position. listen! How many legends still riding. How many japanese still buying. Why fake riders keep lying. All my ****** keep trying to the muthafucking day we dying.!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 1 2009, 09:07 AM~15832082
> *The state of lowriding. How much money you spending.how much paint you blending. How much metal you bending.How much chrome you sending. Your club! In how long you been in. How many inches you getting. How many switches you hitting. how many lows you driven. What kind of wheels you spinning. What kind cars you feeling. how many girls is grinning. Did you see the beginning. Or is the muthafucking ending. Stop!!!! How many frames you wrapping. how many batteries you racking. to all homies what's happening. Why the fuck am I rapping. How many projects you stacking. What kind pumps you dumping. What kind thumps you bumping.What kind of rumps you humping. How many you love dipping. How many wishing, you were in a better position. listen! How many legends still riding. How many japanese still buying. Why fake riders keep lying. All my ****** keep trying to the muthafucking day we dying.!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GANGSTA!!! REAL MODAFUCKIN TALK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 02:40 PM~15824204
> *whats wrong with a g body?
> *


Nothings wrong with them, Its just takes alot more to build a IMPALA. theres nothing to building a G Body. in my opinion


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 1 2009, 11:40 AM~15831895
> *i paid 1500 for my 64 ht 3 months ago and  the car was down the street from me solid no rust CA car. So theres still deals out there on projects, I just sold a solid 62 ht for 2000 last month.
> *


damn no shit brent not around here. who knows maybe i am just not looking hard enough.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey for real i thought this topic was about what it would take to revive lowriding to the level it was in the 90's


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Join a club with decent building standards, the when your finished with the car, put iot on the street and keep it there.

Thats for people people that don't know how to build a clean Lowrider.

As far as financing it, people should make the sacrifices AND plans necessary to take on such a project. It may take up to 5 years in some cases. 

Lowrider magazine needs to HELP people PLAN their rides also instead of just showing nice cars and writing articles about old geezers who look like they just got outta the pen.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 1 2009, 07:29 PM~15837633
> *hey for real i thought this topic was about what it would take to revive lowriding to the level it was in the 90's
> *


:dunno: but first YALL need to figure out was keeping it from being revived


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

I grew up on lowriders. I remember being in the 6 th grade begging my moms to take me all the different convenience stores that sold my mags like Orlies, and Street Customs, and LRM.. I new what day those mags came out and were to get them. I remember dreaming of building my first car, spending all my after school job money on building my low,low bike..and then getting my first set of wheels for my lac ( hammers and vogues) at 16 hitting that gas brake, gas brake, so it would look like I had switches. I still remember how my cousin , my homie D roc, and I spent all week end hooking up my mail order set up ( 2 pumps 4 batteries) on my lac, and hitting switches all the time until I finally cracked the frame on that bitch....then getting older and building 2 more lowriders...then at some time, it just wasnt fun any more ...shit got way to negative... I don't know what it would take to revive it, but I know it will never be what it was in the 90`s...you had a entire west coast movement that took the nation by storm...and everyone wanted to bump NWA, Death row,and Ice cube while driving a lowrider. I know when I was growing up in KC a set of ALL Gold Daytons on your ride was the major status symbol of the time

Sometimes lowriders are their own worst enemy.If you put someone down because they don't ride like you do( wires and whitewalls) then how do expect to attract new blood,all your doing is turning folks off with negativity .. . I think like, it or not, lowriders need to start embracing other styles of lowrinding, and there off spring, that doesn't mean don't ride 5.20`s and wires any more, cuzz that will always be the heart of lowriding and will never change, but don't be so negative towards people who might want to take their definition of a lowrider in an entirely different direction then you do.

All things change and evolve, and time always brings things back full circle.lowriding is changing, you have off springs like lowrods,Big wheel cars, and car clubs like swift ,nocturnal and suv`s, all of these styles have their roots in lowriding...be proud of the fact that you inspired an entire generation of car builders and customizers who took their love of lowriding and created some thing new.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15839837
> *I grew up on lowriders. I remember being in the 6 th grade begging my moms to take me all the different convenience stores that sold my mags like Orlies, and Street Customs, and LRM.. I new what day those mags came out and were to get them. I remember dreaming of building my first car, spending all my after school job money on building my low,low bike..and then getting my first set of wheels for my lac ( hammers and vogues) at 16 hitting that gas brake, gas brake, so it would look like I had switches. I still remember how my cousin , my homie D roc, and I spent all week end hooking up my mail order set up ( 2 pumps 4 batteries) on my lac, and hitting switches all the time until I finally cracked the frame on that bitch....then getting older and building  2 more lowriders...then at some time, it just wasnt fun any more ...shit got way to negative... I don't know what it would take to revive it, but I know it will never be what it was in the 90`s...you had a entire west coast movement that took the nation by storm...and everyone wanted to bump NWA, Death row,and Ice cube while driving a lowrider. I know when I was growing up in KC a set of ALL Gold Daytons on your ride was the major status symbol of the time
> 
> Sometimes lowriders are their own worst enemy.If you put someone down because they don't ride like you do( wires and whitewalls) then  how do expect to attract new blood,all your doing is turning folks off with negativity .. . I think like, it or not, lowriders need to start embracing other styles of lowrinding, and there off spring, that doesn't mean don't  ride 5.20`s and wires any more, cuzz that will always be the heart of lowriding and will never change, but don't be so negative towards people who might want to take their definition of a lowrider in an entirely different direction then you do.
> ...


 :uh: donks arent lowriders and they will never be


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 09:26 PM~15839904
> *:uh:  donks arent lowriders and they will never be
> *


a

That response right here is why it will be hard for lowriders to revive..if all you have is negativity towards other car cultures, then how do you expect some one to embrace yours? ...like I said, be proud of the fact the lowriding inspired an entire generation of car builders, and they took what they learned from lowriding and created new styles of customizing...and Roberto, how do you expect to attract those people back to lowriding if all you do is have negative remarks about what they build.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 1 2009, 10:31 PM~15839965
> *[/color]a
> 
> That response right here is why it will be hard for lowriders to revive..if all you have is negativity towards other  car cultures, then how do you expect some one to embrace yours? ...like I said, be proud of the fact the lowriding inspired an entire generation of car builders, and they took what they learned from lowriding and created new styles of customizing...and Roberto, how do you expect to attract those people back to lowriding if all you do is have negative remarks about what they build.
> *


your wrong.. i like some donks, not all, some 

but you cant say they are the same thats like saying football and soccer are the same


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 09:34 PM~15840014
> *your wrong.. i like some donks, not all, some
> 
> but you cant say they are the same thats like saying football and soccer are the same
> *


Bro I aint saying there the same..but what I am saying is that allot of us who are into big wheel cars..grew up on lowriding also, and have built and owned lowriders...and that our love of custom cars , is because of lowriding, and what it meant to us...so yeah, big wheel cars, and chargers,300, magnums, and suvs are the off spring of low riders..and if you treat that off spring like shit...how do expect them to want to come home( lowriding) again and help to revive the sport?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15840104
> *Bro I aint saying there the same..but what I am saying is that allot of us who are into big wheel cars..grew up on lowriding also, and have built and owned lowriders...and that our love of custom cars , is because of lowriding, and what it meant to us...so yeah, big wheel cars, and chargers,300, magnums, and suvs are the off spring of low riders..and if you treat that off spring like shit...how do expect them to want to come home( lowriding) again and help to revive the sport?
> *


 :uh: wtf does someones opinion have to do with anything.. if a person wants to build a lowrider they will build it no matter what people think..the same goes for any other other type of car customization..sport huh..


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought my first 64 ht from bobs antiques in el segundo ca for 450.00 in 1988 .got it lifted at orlies and got my first set of daytons. lowriding was different back then .i remember going to car shows and all the cars and trucks were all clean . going to the super show at the LA sports arena .now some of the car shows i go to alot of the cars are tore up all you see is allot of g bodys on chinas with primer .it is a different vibe car shows arent what they used to be .


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 1 2009, 11:40 PM~15840104
> *Bro I aint saying there the same..but what I am saying is that allot of us who are into big wheel cars..grew up on lowriding also, and have built and owned lowriders...and that our love of custom cars , is because of lowriding, and what it meant to us...so yeah, big wheel cars, and chargers,300, magnums, and suvs are the off spring of low riders..and if you treat that off spring like shit...how do expect them to want to come home( lowriding) again and help to revive the sport?
> *


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 PM~15840329
> *I bought my first 64 ht from bobs antiques in el segundo ca for 450.00 in 1988 .got it lifted at orlies and got my first set of daytons. lowriding was different back then .i remember going to car shows and all the cars and trucks were all clean . going to the super show at the LA sports arena .now some of the car shows i go to alot of the cars are tore up all you see is allot of g bodys on chinas with primer .it is a different vibe car shows arent what they used to be .
> *


I agree with the vibe thing.. To bad LA won't let it happen. LA show was the shit... for shows cuz everybody made it the place to be that weekend.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 1 2009, 09:40 PM~15840104
> *Bro I aint saying there the same..but what I am saying is that allot of us who are into big wheel cars..grew up on lowriding also, and have built and owned lowriders...and that our love of custom cars , is because of lowriding, and what it meant to us...so yeah, big wheel cars, and chargers,300, magnums, and suvs are the off spring of low riders..and if you treat that off spring like shit...how do expect them to want to come home( lowriding) again and help to revive the sport?
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

ive been building and crusing lowriders since the 70s and there has been and always will be all typs of lowriders .the face of lowrideing is changing. but its roots are from the gehtos and poor nieghborhoods.so there are always going to be ratty lows around, And there will always be your supper show cars for the lucky who can afford to build them.the guy that has a primer grey 64 impala like cheeches love machine may be having a lot of fun cruzing his ratty low and its all hes got.and the super show car builder is having fun stressing out about getting his ride done for the next show to beat the compitition.there are all typs of lowriders for all typs of people lets just keep having fun and give all our lowriding brothers a thumbs up when we see them cruzing and lowriding will be just fine.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Dec 2 2009, 10:05 AM~15843371
> *ive been building and crusing lowriders since the 70s and there has been and always will be all typs of lowriders .the face of lowrideing is changing. but its roots are from the gehtos and poor nieghborhoods.so there are always going to be ratty lows around, And  there will always be your supper show cars for the lucky who can afford to build them.the guy that has a primer grey 64 impala like cheeches love machine may be having a lot of fun cruzing his ratty low and its all hes got.and the super show car builder is having fun  stressing out about getting his ride done for the next show to beat the compitition.there are all typs of lowriders for all typs of people lets just keep having fun and give all our lowriding brothers a thumbs up when we see them cruzing and lowriding will be just fine.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2009, 11:24 AM~15821478
> *I does not take a lot of money to detail your motor, (it does'nt have to be all chromed out) detail your interior, take off your mouldings, clean them up or replace them, get in your trunk and detail that,put your car on jack stands and clean the undercarriage, rattle can it. I have seen show cars with overspray on the wheel wells of some nice rides.
> 
> As far as taking care of your household and bills, that will always come first for me. My 65 has been down for 4 years now and Ill get to it, when I get to it. My family always comes first.
> ...


I agree with this....Just cause a car isnt chromed out,dosent mean it cant be clean. Nice CLEAN wet paint(that includes door jams,under the hood and trunk),Clean interior,clean detailed blacced out engine,Nice sounds, Nice Set up in the trunk(no lose wires,all hoses are the same size)clean glass,clean weather strips, blacc out the undercarrage and there you go, it may not be a $30,000+ car, but its clean,presentable and it wasnt some junk just slapped together.
Bacc in the days, people took time and pride in their rides, but now these days you dont see that as much. Thats what I think this topic is about.
Not about who spends the most $$$.
If someone got a regal but cant afford to chrome it out,and add Candy paint,or patterns,etc, Make it look like a clean ass Stocc Regal that came off the show room floor at the dealership with some clean sounds,rims and a clean set up.

the standards dont have to be high through the roof, but It wouldnt hurt for them to simply be CLEAN!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 1 2009, 09:40 PM~15840104
> *Bro I aint saying there the same..but what I am saying is that allot of us who are into big wheel cars..grew up on lowriding also, and have built and owned lowriders...and that our love of custom cars , is because of lowriding, and what it meant to us...so yeah, big wheel cars, and chargers,300, magnums, and suvs are the off spring of low riders ..and if you treat that off spring like shit...how do expect them to want to come home( lowriding) again and help to revive the sport?
> *


 :uh: IF YOU LEFT AND JUMPED SHIP FOR BIG RIMS AND MAGNUMS WE DONT CARE IF U WANT TO COME BACK OR NOT. THIS SHIT IS FOR REAL RIDAZ NOT NO PART TIME SUCKAS.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2009, 08:11 AM~15843962
> *I agree with this....Just cause a car isnt chromed out,dosent mean it cant be clean. Nice CLEAN wet paint(that includes door jams,under the hood and trunk),Clean interior,clean detailed blacced out engine,Nice sounds, Nice Set up in the trunk(no lose wires,all hoses are the same size)clean glass,clean weather strips, blacc out the undercarrage and there you go, it may not be a $30,000+ car, but its clean,presentable and it wasnt some junk just slapped together.
> Bacc in the days, people took time and pride in their rides, but now these days you dont see that as much. Thats what I think this topic is about.
> Not about who spends the most $$$.
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2009, 12:11 PM~15843962
> *I agree with this....Just cause a car isnt chromed out,dosent mean it cant be clean. Nice CLEAN wet paint(that includes door jams,under the hood and trunk),Clean interior,clean detailed blacced out engine,Nice sounds, Nice Set up in the trunk(no lose wires,all hoses are the same size)clean glass,clean weather strips, blacc out the undercarrage and there you go, it may not be a $30,000+ car, but its clean,presentable and it wasnt some junk just slapped together.
> Bacc in the days, people took time and pride in their rides, but now these days you dont see that as much. Thats what I think this topic is about.
> Not about who spends the most $$$.
> ...


that's what i am talking about right there brother. just make it clean !!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2009, 10:11 AM~15843962
> *I agree with this....Just cause a car isnt chromed out,dosent mean it cant be clean. Nice CLEAN wet paint(that includes door jams,under the hood and trunk),Clean interior,clean detailed blacced out engine,Nice sounds, Nice Set up in the trunk(no lose wires,all hoses are the same size)clean glass,clean weather strips, blacc out the undercarrage and there you go, it may not be a $30,000+ car, but its clean,presentable and it wasnt some junk just slapped together.
> Bacc in the days, people took time and pride in their rides, but now these days you dont see that as much. Thats what I think this topic is about.
> Not about who spends the most $$$.
> ...



this


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i think alot of people get turned off by lowriding because of attitudes, it used to be about helpin other people out, now it seems like there are too many people dogging on people just starting out, take a look on this board and see how many people give pointers to other people and how many posts there are dogging guys out, it sucks i always try to be positive and help when i can, thats how i started with some ogs showin me how to do it.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 2 2009, 03:30 PM~15848665
> *i think alot of people get turned off by lowriding because of attitudes, it used to be about helpin other people out, now it seems like there are too many people dogging on people just starting out, take a look on this board and see how many people give pointers to other people and how many posts there are dogging guys out, it sucks i always try to be positive and help when i can, thats how i started with some ogs showin me how to do it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Dec 2 2009, 08:05 AM~15843371
> *ive been building and crusing lowriders since the 70s and there has been and always will be all typs of lowriders .the face of lowrideing is changing. but its roots are from the gehtos and poor nieghborhoods.so there are always going to be ratty lows around, And  there will always be your supper show cars for the lucky who can afford to build them.the guy that has a primer grey 64 impala like cheeches love machine may be having a lot of fun cruzing his ratty low and its all hes got.and the super show car builder is having fun  stressing out about getting his ride done for the next show to beat the compitition.there are all typs of lowriders for all typs of people lets just keep having fun and give all our lowriding brothers a thumbs up when we see them cruzing and lowriding will be just fine.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

ANY CAR CAN BE PICKED APART,
But nothing ever good came from picking apart anyone eles car.
What a clean lowrider is to one man might not be to another, its all in the eye of the be holder.

Whats impotant is if your happy with what your doing (happy with yourself)
When I started lowriding (97) people were fixing up what they had, They were not all impalas but people were happy being creative with what they had. People did less hate back then. I think the hate is whats tearnin lowriding down, just my 2 cents. thats all

I miss seeing differnt stuff like this


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Living my teenage years in the 90's I always wanted a lifted Impala, but my folks were always against it. Basically they associated lowriding with the stigma of cholo/gang culture and wanted me to stay away. Being the good boy I was, I listened, knowing I'd eventually move out and do my own thing. Well, I'm older with some money to burn and the itch never went away.
A year ago I finally began to build the lowrider I always wanted (well, the first of several to come at least, lol). I bought a restored '63 and thought I'd be happy just sitting her on wires and installing a system. But I decided no lowrider would be complete without fluid, so off she went to Hi-Low to get that done. 
When I get in to cruise her its like no other feeling I get in my other cars. I've also made several good friends thanks to this community which welcomed me with open arms. I own several styles of vehicles but the one that feels most like home to me is my Impala dippin' down the street. I may be late to the party (which is why I chose to call my '63 "Fashionably Late"), but you can damn sure bet I'm here to stay.
I guess the point I'm trying to make is that folks are still getting in the game.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great topic with some good points!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

2 big obstacles in lowriding:

First: lowriders are defensive. They arent open to new ideas. They don't embrace new things, and let certain old things fade away, until theres only one 'proper' way to build a lowrider. Customizing cars to me is about personalization. But as soon as you slap the wrong tire on, wrong patterns, or your interior is 'played out', people point it out as wrong. Not different, but wrong. Stop narrowing things down to a ridicously small path, and lowriding will have more appeal, and get more support.

#2: Everyone wants to compare. I'm not dissing the topic starter,but I could sense it in his speech also. People have to realise, that just because someone else built somthing, that MY bar is not set higher. Maybe there's is, maybe in the competition it is, but if placing at next years Super Show is not my goal, please dont even bother telling me how un-clean my car is. You cant compare a Picasso to an Etch a Sketch, but guess which one I'd rather buy.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 3 2009, 07:14 AM~15856681
> *2 big obstacles in lowriding:
> 
> First: lowriders are defensive. They arent open to new ideas. They don't embrace new things, and let certain old things fade away, until theres only one 'proper' way to build a lowrider. Customizing cars to me is about personalization. But as soon as you slap the wrong tire on, wrong patterns, or your interior is 'played out', people point it out as wrong. Not different, but wrong.  Stop narrowing things down to a ridicously small path, and lowriding will have more appeal, and get more support.
> ...


  Well said


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 3 2009, 07:14 AM~15856681
> *2 big obstacles in lowriding:
> 
> First: lowriders are defensive. They arent open to new ideas. They don't embrace new things, and let certain old things fade away, until theres only one 'proper' way to build a lowrider. Customizing cars to me is about personalization. But as soon as you slap the wrong tire on, wrong patterns, or your interior is 'played out', people point it out as wrong. Not different, but wrong.  Stop narrowing things down to a ridicously small path, and lowriding will have more appeal, and get more support.
> ...


Overly picky is one thing, but criticizing a pile of rushed-junk is another, and theres plenty off those being built and in the streets and shows.

The have "Rat Rods" at hot rod shows, I don't think we can have "Rat Lows" at ours yet.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 3 2009, 08:14 AM~15856681
> *2 big obstacles in lowriding:
> 
> First: lowriders are defensive. They arent open to new ideas. They don't embrace new things, and let certain old things fade away, until theres only one 'proper' way to build a lowrider. Customizing cars to me is about personalization. But as soon as you slap the wrong tire on, wrong patterns, or your interior is 'played out', people point it out as wrong. Not different, but wrong.  Stop narrowing things down to a ridicously small path, and lowriding will have more appeal, and get more support.
> ...


But also remember, sometimes people ASK for opinions or sometimes people just ask for it cause they are to cocky or feel themselves too much.
I see ALOT of cars at shows,BBQs even on LIL where I say to myself "Id never do that...." but if its done right,Ill still give it the credit it deserves. Not everyone is into Patterns, Candy paint,Murals,Fat whites,Skinnys etc, we all have our different taste BUT even with that as long as the work is done RIGHT the finished product will speak for itself!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

good topic


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GOOD TOPIC , BUT KEEP THE BRAGGING TO YOUR SELFS , EVERY ONE IS JUST TALKING ABOUT ALL THEY HAVE DONE TO THERE CARS , IF YOU CARE ABOUT THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING , HELP THE YOUNGER GENERATION OUT. TOPIC STARTED OUT GOOD TILL EVERY ONE STARTED BRAGGING ON WHAT THEY GOT.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Overly picky is one thing, but criticizing a pile of rushed-junk is another, and theres plenty off those being built and in the streets and shows.
> 
> The have "Rat Rods" at hot rod shows, I don't think we can have "Rat Lows" at ours yet.*



I can appreciate a rusty thirties something ford with a clean ass flat head and a tripe deuce chop and channeled sitting on some gangster whites laying low. Then some the hurried shit with a bullshit paint-job laid on top of No Bodywork with rust spots. Dried up cracked weather stripping. A inch thick of dirt in and around engine bay. Fucking setup sitting on wood bolted to what the fuck you can find. Suspension so shade tree. Shit defies the laws of WTF!!!!! Hole punched threw the back sit so you can run the ebay special switch-box. ****** be like, Fuck lowriding!!!!! I just want to hop and three wheel like the ****** in the videos and at the them shows. Let the frame crack in you out the door. On some Donk shit, or some let me find a Nissan 240 drifting shit. Truth 101 seaction #15 states Real riders *DONT RUSH THEY SHIT!* Take your time. Like i said before Fuck begin #1. However long it takes when you done you done. 

Oh yea. Rat Rod cats got the same heart and passion as lowriders. They just a have diffrent view on the pretty shit.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Dec 1 2009, 11:07 AM~15832082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


invite him to our thread on Friday...lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 3 2009, 11:09 AM~15858517
> *invite him to our thread on Friday...lol
> *


 :0 :0 GOOD IDEA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont know if theres a single solution in reviving it from its current state. it has become more mobile, people willing to travel to support shows and bbqs. which is good, but its also due to it slowing down locally. not just here but most places. 
in the beggining i hear (from what i read and was told, i wasnt around back then :biggrin: ) there was a lot of people traveling to "happenings", for example clubs from la would come up to sj for a show and vice versa... etc
it seems we are back at the beggining. maybe we should look at it like that instead of looking at it as ending. they had to do what they had to do to get it started and moving. maybe we can learn a lesson from history, they did the hard part. none of us wants to see it end, we all want the same thing. it will never die completely.at least not till this generation is gone.
car clubs have to do their part and get their cars on the street in their local areas. we also got to knock down some of these walls segragating us and build bridges, some will be harder to do, i guess it just matters how far you want to take it.
and the police excuse?? the cops been tryin to stop this since the beggining, pulling people out of cars and beating them, arresting, towing cars, you name it. they are part of the game as much as shady shops and primered buckets.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2009, 03:17 PM~15861209
> *i dont know if theres a single solution in reviving  it from its current state. it has become more mobile, people willing to travel to support shows and bbqs. which is good, but its also due to it slowing down locally. not just here but most places.
> in the beggining i hear (from what i read and was told, i wasnt around back then :biggrin: )  there was a lot of people traveling to "happenings", for example clubs from la would come up to sj for a show and vice versa... etc
> it seems we are back at the beggining. maybe we should look at it like that instead of looking at it as ending. they had to do what they had to do to get it started and moving. maybe we can learn a lesson from history, they did the hard part. none of us wants to see it end, we all want the same thing. it will never die completely.at least not till this generation is gone.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 30 2009, 05:07 PM~15824469
> *yeah but how the hell do u get into a club when you dont know anybody?! my city has only a couple clubs, and none of them are really lowriding clubs.. and i would give anythin to have a club full of veteranos that could point me in the right direction.
> *


move from that city


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i personaly am a street rider.. no matter what i got it's a street ride..
i think that car i'm building now is my last one...(frame off)
ild rather be out the game alot less time, and injoying it.. i dont care whos nicer them me in any situation... everybody already knows i dont ride buckets..

I THINK ONE OF THE HUGEST PROBLEMS IS CAR CLUBS THRIVE TO COMPETE AND OUT DO ONE ANOTHER.. this kills the unity with locals in the area, the citys father away are closer due to they are not competition.. it's not always about whos got the hot shit!! it never was in the 90s...it was about being out the hosue with people doing the same shit you into..

man the 90's it was hyped up and definate that shit would be popin so ya went to everthing everywhere..

nowadays
people hate me but what ever... i try to hype up things to get people to make it out to event they should already be comitted to...


only time will tell how the future will unfold
i'm "I" 4 lyfe black & gold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2009, 03:17 PM~15861209
> *i dont know if theres a single solution in reviving  it from its current state. it has become more mobile, people willing to travel to support shows and bbqs. which is good, but its also due to it slowing down locally. not just here but most places.
> in the beggining i hear (from what i read and was told, i wasnt around back then :biggrin: )  there was a lot of people traveling to "happenings", for example clubs from la would come up to sj for a show and vice versa... etc
> it seems we are back at the beggining. maybe we should look at it like that instead of looking at it as ending. they had to do what they had to do to get it started and moving. maybe we can learn a lesson from history, they did the hard part. none of us wants to see it end, we all want the same thing. it will never die completely.at least not till this generation is gone.
> ...


good points.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

SOME STUFF DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THIS HARD. 
FIRST AND FOREMOST, LEARN TO GIVE PROPS TO ANOTHER MAN BOUT HIS RIDE. 
HERE IN S.T.L. WE GOT A LOT OF "YEAH, THAT'S NICE BUT I GOT BLAH BLAH" THIS FUCKS SHIT UP. 

SECOND, DO FOOTWORK, FIND OUT WHAT MAKES THINGS WORK, SHOW INITIATIVE. "DON' T BEG THE O.G.'S" TO SHOW YOU SHIT. DO YOUR OWN HOMEWORK. KNOW WHAT'S IN YOUR TRUNK.

THIRD, ENJOY LOWRIDIN BEFORE YOU BUILD A CAR, THIS PREVENTS PEOPLE FROM WHOREIN' LOWRIDIN OUT. LONGEVITY IS THE KEY. K.R.S. SAID IT BEST " SECRET ONE, IF IT AIN'T FUN, YA DONE!!" STAY DEDICATED.

FINALLY, BUILD YOUR CAR CLEAN "WITHIN YOUR BUDGET". THERE'S SOMETHIN SAID BOUT SIMPLICITY.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

internet fkd up lowridng

cus i bet in person they wouldnt say half they shit they type


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

PROBABLY RIGHT!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 10:26 PM~15802708
> *I think the problem is exactly as described either people put so much cash in their car because there worried about car shows and don't want to drive them or they don't have enough cash and have buckets. I think we need to get away from the car shows so much and get back to the streets. I mean I like car shows and there good but let's not make them our number 1 priority.
> *


x2 homie I agree ,Ive alway been more of a rida , and I can completely understand when impala says clean, Ive got a wife and 3 kids ive always built qaulity cars , when i was growing up you saw very few cars with chrome undercarriage , now its almost a must have for some lowrider's , and whats trips me out the most is foolz that just got in the game act as if they know it all,i guess its just a new breed of lowriding or is it that im more old fashion, i guess both because im sill trying to figure out "why the hopping craze but i guess to each his own, 
OH AND STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C., is sumthin that was created by me and my homie's here in my town to resurrect driving our scrapers, we should ask our selves what are we doing and what are we contributing to keep low"RIDING" alive  what happened to the fun, dedication , and ridaz turning there own wrenches, now it's just way to many politics involved but what can i say we gone ride until our lord and saviour returns :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I ain't building my car for another man's car, but I didnt build it to lose in my class either.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2009, 09:11 AM~15843962
> *I agree with this....Just cause a car isnt chromed out,dosent mean it cant be clean. Nice CLEAN wet paint(that includes door jams,under the hood and trunk),Clean interior,clean detailed blacced out engine,Nice sounds, Nice Set up in the trunk(no lose wires,all hoses are the same size)clean glass,clean weather strips, blacc out the undercarrage and there you go, it may not be a $30,000+ car, but its clean,presentable and it wasnt some junk just slapped together.
> Bacc in the days, people took time and pride in their rides, but now these days you dont see that as much. Thats what I think this topic is about.
> Not about who spends the most $$$.
> ...


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 3 2009, 08:00 PM~15864329
> *x2 homie I agree ,Ive alway been more of a rida , and I can completely understand when impala says clean, Ive got a wife and 3 kids ive always built qaulity cars , when i was growing up you saw very few cars with chrome undercarriage , now its almost a must have for some lowrider's , and whats trips me out the most is foolz that just got in the game act as if they know it all,i guess its just a new breed of lowriding or is it that im more old fashion, i guess both because im sill trying to figure out "why the hopping craze but i guess to each his own,
> OH AND STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C., is sumthin that was created by me and my homie's here in my town to resurrect driving our scrapers, we should ask our selves what are we doing and what are we contributing to keep low"RIDING" alive  what happened to the fun, dedication , and ridaz turning there own wrenches, now it's just way to many politics involved but what can i say we gone ride until our lord and saviour returns :0
> *


I GUESS WE ARE BOTH OLD SCHOOL BECAUSE WHEN I WAS COMING UP IT WAS ABOUT PUTTIN YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD & AND HELPING THE NEXT MAN OUT WEATHER U GUYS WERE IN THE SAME CLUB OR NOT IT WAS ABOUT UNITY IN LOWRIDING / FAMILY ,IT WAS ABOUT TAKEING A YOUNG RIDER AND SHOWING HIM HOW ITS DONE THE RIGHT WAY AND NOT KNOCKING SOME 1 BECAUSE THERE CAR DID NOT MEET YOUR STANDARDS / NOT MEANING RUST BUCKETS , BUT JUMP ON A GUY BECAUSE HE DID NOT BUILD IT THE WAY U MIGHT HAVE DONE IT , AND I SEE ALOT OF THAT ON HERE IN THE PROJECT TOPICS ,ALOT OF THESE GUYS JUMP ON SOMEBODYS BUILD TOPIC AND THRASH THEM ON A DAILY BASIS LIKE ITS A JOB , BUT ALL THEY ARE DOING THROUGH ALL THERE COWARDLY ASS HATEIN IS RUNNING THE FUTURE OFF LEAVING THIS THING TOO DIE ,ITS TO MANY OTHER THINGS THESE YOUNGSTERS COULD BE OUT HERE DOING THATS NOT POSITIVE ,SO WHEN U SEE THEM OUT HERE DOING SOMETHING POSITIVE LIKE LOWRIDING [ HELP THEM , DONT HATE ON THEM ] REMEMBER HOW MOST OF US STARTED IT WASNT ALL GLITTER / GOLD


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15866037
> *I GUESS WE ARE BOTH OLD SCHOOL BECAUSE WHEN I WAS COMING UP IT WAS ABOUT PUTTIN YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD & AND HELPING THE NEXT MAN OUT WEATHER U GUYS WERE IN THE SAME CLUB OR NOT IT WAS ABOUT UNITY IN LOWRIDING / FAMILY ,IT WAS ABOUT TAKEING A YOUNG RIDER AND SHOWING HIM HOW ITS DONE THE RIGHT WAY AND NOT KNOCKING SOME 1 BECAUSE THERE CAR DID NOT MEET YOUR STANDARDS / NOT MEANING RUST BUCKETS , BUT JUMP ON A GUY BECAUSE HE DID NOT BUILD IT THE WAY U MIGHT HAVE DONE IT , AND I SEE ALOT OF THAT ON HERE IN THE PROJECT TOPICS  ,ALOT OF THESE GUYS JUMP ON SOMEBODYS BUILD TOPIC AND THRASH THEM ON A DAILY BASIS LIKE ITS A JOB , BUT ALL THEY ARE DOING THROUGH ALL THERE COWARDLY ASS HATEIN IS RUNNING THE FUTURE OFF LEAVING THIS THING TOO DIE ,ITS TO MANY OTHER THINGS THESE YOUNGSTERS COULD BE OUT HERE DOING THATS NOT POSITIVE ,SO WHEN U SEE THEM OUT HERE DOING SOMETHING POSITIVE LIKE LOWRIDING [ HELP THEM , DONT HATE ON THEM ] REMEMBER HOW MOST OF US STARTED IT WASNT ALL GLITTER / GOLD
> *


 :thumbsup: Everyone starts some where, 

You know just cause a guy might have somthing like a torn weather stripping or has not got to his undercarriage yet does not mean he does not plan on getting to them, and if he wants to ride with how his car is for right now, we should encourage him, I dont know what shows and events are lookin like every were else in the country but in the NorthWest they have been getting smaller every year for the past 4 years maybe longer.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> internet fkd up lowridng
> 
> cus i bet in person they wouldnt say half they shit they type
> [/quote :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15866037
> *I GUESS WE ARE BOTH OLD SCHOOL BECAUSE WHEN I WAS COMING UP IT WAS ABOUT PUTTIN YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD & AND HELPING THE NEXT MAN OUT WEATHER U GUYS WERE IN THE SAME CLUB OR NOT IT WAS ABOUT UNITY IN LOWRIDING / FAMILY ,IT WAS ABOUT TAKEING A YOUNG RIDER AND SHOWING HIM HOW ITS DONE THE RIGHT WAY AND NOT KNOCKING SOME 1 BECAUSE THERE CAR DID NOT MEET YOUR STANDARDS / NOT MEANING RUST BUCKETS , BUT JUMP ON A GUY BECAUSE HE DID NOT BUILD IT THE WAY U MIGHT HAVE DONE IT , AND I SEE ALOT OF THAT ON HERE IN THE PROJECT TOPICS  ,ALOT OF THESE GUYS JUMP ON SOMEBODYS BUILD TOPIC AND THRASH THEM ON A DAILY BASIS LIKE ITS A JOB , BUT ALL THEY ARE DOING THROUGH ALL THERE COWARDLY ASS HATEIN IS RUNNING THE FUTURE OFF LEAVING THIS THING TOO DIE ,ITS TO MANY OTHER THINGS THESE YOUNGSTERS COULD BE OUT HERE DOING THATS NOT POSITIVE ,SO WHEN U SEE THEM OUT HERE DOING SOMETHING POSITIVE LIKE LOWRIDING [ HELP THEM , DONT HATE ON THEM ] REMEMBER HOW MOST OF US STARTED IT WASNT ALL GLITTER / GOLD
> *


I'LL SUM IT UP FOR ALL OF US ......HATERS OR KILLING LOWRIDING, :0 I WOULD SAY "PICK THEM OUT AND LINE THEM UP", BUT THEN THE MOVEMENT WOULD BE DEAD FORSURE  AND IM TRYING TO GET TO HEAVEN


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2009, 04:17 PM~15861209
> *i dont know if theres a single solution in reviving  it from its current state. it has become more mobile, people willing to travel to support shows and bbqs. which is good, but its also due to it slowing down locally. not just here but most places.
> in the beggining i hear (from what i read and was told, i wasnt around back then :biggrin: )  there was a lot of people traveling to "happenings", for example clubs from la would come up to sj for a show and vice versa... etc
> it seems we are back at the beggining. maybe we should look at it like that instead of looking at it as ending. they had to do what they had to do to get it started and moving. maybe we can learn a lesson from history, they did the hard part. none of us wants to see it end, we all want the same thing. it will never die completely.at least not till this generation is gone.
> ...


DAMN! Alot of GREAT points made!
I agree, we just hit the 'RESTART" button on lowriding!
I was a young Kid in the 80's,but I remember some homies trading in their Impalas,montes,Lincolns etc for Mini trucks and VW bugs! I even remeber people say "lowriding was dying out, this is the NEW thing"(meaning the mini trucks,eros,vw's)and what happened? those same guys that traded in their Impalas for Nissan hard bodys, sold the trucc and got bacc in a Impala!
Now we have the big rim shit and alot of people getting on bikes and trading in their lowrider for one or the other.
I feel history will repeat itself(here on the west coast anyways) and the big rims guys will come BACC to lowriding and the Harley guys(the ones that didnt get into a MC) will also be bacc on the streets with a ride!
I have already seen it start to happen!
The most important thing is those of us that have not and will not fall of keep the shit moving and do OUR part to keep it craccin!



> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 3 2009, 07:00 PM~15863012
> *internet fkd up lowridng
> 
> cus i bet in person they wouldnt say half they shit they type
> *


I do agree with this to a point.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ITS ALL CUZ OF LAYITLOW!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 



GET RID OF LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDING WILL COMEBACK


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

All in all the riders that are true to lowriding are around taking the game to the next level and the fakes, groupies, and fad followers will always be around too, trying to impress and look cool.

We just need to evolve and innovate the scene again. Most of us are older than when we started, hopefully a little better off, and much wiser to the world. I've seen a lot more change going on at a legal level which is good, and hopefully one day we'll be on the level of respect in the community as hotrods. I see a lot of legal cruises being organized and talks with local community leaders happening. Now before anyone says fuck that or we don't do it for anyone except ourselves, take a good look at the history of hotrods. They were the rebel rides in their heyday, and now they have huge events with major coverage. They were the thugs and heathens, now they have respect. Lowriders in many communities seem to be viewed as the thugs and heathens, look at the numerous threads of "how the cops harrass me". I think one problem that needs addressing is trying to steer the bad elements away from our events and cruises, without being violent or aggressive.

Just my .02


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 29 2009, 10:10 PM~15816256
> *U KNOW WAT.....THIS IS A STUPID ASS TOPIC NOW DAT I THINK ABOUT IT....how da fuck u gon be worried about wats back in the past...
> 
> Its like saying how can u revive 90s west coast rap? Won't happen different times...different folks...
> ...



Damn. Real talk.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

The 90's are over fellas. i dont see lowriding getting back to the way it was. there were a lot of things that lined up right to make lowriding what it was. Dont see it happening again

Then... lowrider type cars (full frame RWD) were cheap and easy availible. There were cheap CLEAN gbodies on ever corner for sale. hell a few grand would get u a decent imp rag.
Now... 10-15yrs later, its much harder to find a decent 80's and older GM. expecialy for a decent price. dont get started on classic imp, i see cats on here and ebay want 5 figures for a rag shell bucket.

Then... West coast gangster shit was in style, every video had some dickies and something in the air on D's
Now... The south run the rap vids (big booties, bigger wheels) sorry fellas but the urban culture follows trend.

Then... lowriding was a more popular car culture. several thriving mags, tours, hydro companies. It was the shit , people respected lowriding and understood u might have to spend ur wkend fixing a broke trailing arm, or get dirty cleaning oil from a bad o-ring.
Now... Many other car culture share the light (street rod,suv,euro, big wheels) The new generation doesnt want to do/spend what it takes to up-keep a lo low. Why when all one has to do is mount up some big wheels, and get a gang of props and girlies jocking. no maintanace/dirty hands/work

I could go on and on. Many of our OG's retire (unlike the hotrod oldschoolers). Laws/cops sometime make it not worth the effort (bumper laws, hazard load laws, reckless driving, racial profiling ect). Classics are becoming too "classic to cut". 

Im just gonna do me. been lowriding for 13-14 yrs CONSTANT now. and will keep doing so, till i feel otherwise. However i have noticed myself building and gravitating towards other styles. I just love custom quality cars


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2009, 06:17 PM~15861209
> *i dont know if theres a single solution in reviving  it from its current state. it has become more mobile, people willing to travel to support shows and bbqs. which is good, but its also due to it slowing down locally. not just here but most places.
> in the beggining i hear (from what i read and was told, i wasnt around back then :biggrin: )  there was a lot of people traveling to "happenings", for example clubs from la would come up to sj for a show and vice versa... etc
> it seems we are back at the beggining. maybe we should look at it like that instead of looking at it as ending. they had to do what they had to do to get it started and moving. maybe we can learn a lesson from history, they did the hard part. none of us wants to see it end, we all want the same thing. it will never die completely.at least not till this generation is gone.
> ...


NICE. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

i love riding no matter what. even if my shit aint top notch by someone elses standards, youll still see me rollin. some people like myself like to ride while they are building... that doesnt mean id be rollin in a primered out car with rusty rims, but if it looks at least presentable im dippin just for the love of this shit  not tryin to talk shit but i dont really wanna wait 5+ years for my ride to be "show quality" just to go out cruisin


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 5 2009, 03:15 PM~15880594
> *The 90's are over fellas.   i dont see lowriding getting back to the way it was. there were a lot of things that lined up right to make lowriding what it was. Dont see it happening again
> 
> Then... lowrider type cars (full frame RWD) were cheap and easy availible. There were cheap CLEAN gbodies on ever corner for sale. hell a few grand would get u a decent imp rag.
> ...


i hear you twan and i agree with you on trends and shit but i can't agree with the way your going but hey to each their own right homie. i mean shit look at my side project.



> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Dec 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15881700
> *i love riding no matter what. even if my shit aint top notch by someone elses standards, youll still see me rollin. some people like myself like to ride while they are building... that doesnt mean id be rollin in a primered out car with rusty rims, but if it looks at least presentable im dippin just for the love of this shit  not tryin to talk shit but i dont really wanna wait 5+ years for my ride to be "show quality" just to go out cruisin
> *


i hear you too but presntable in primer is one thing kats rolling with thrown together junk that they even know is not safe is way diffrent.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 6 2009, 06:09 AM~15884391
> *i hear you twan and i agree with you on trends and shit but i can't agree with the way your going but hey to each their own right homie. i mean shit look at my side project.
> i hear you too but presntable in primer is one thing kats rolling with thrown together junk that they even know is not safe is way diffrent.
> *


What up homie. Yea times have changed mane, we BOTH can testify to that lol (no sin is worse than another lol)

Lowriding will aways be my love, but its too hard to sell lolows in this area. So, some of my rides are for business, some for pleasure


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding. 

Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.

If you dont, Then your left with threads like this wondering what happened to lowriding..well, you turned alto of people off with all the negative shit.. that's what happened. People aren't going to want to represent( riding dros and wires) a culture that is filled with people who just hate on someone for riding primer, or not having stamped daytons, or not having the right wheels, or paint..shit..or god forbid have a car with big wheels.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 08:03 AM~15887009
> *I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...


i can kinda agree, with some of this as i said before haters are killing lowriding and I personally have no problem with other car culture's I kinda like the donks because they keep the cops off my A-- while im riding :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

I love lowriders, but I also like the big wheel cars too...and right now if I had to choose, I would go with the big wheel cars, just because it reminds me of how lowriding was when I first started in the early 90`s ..it was about unity and helping each other out..and no hating, making everyone feel welcomed...I enjoy all types of car cultures..but sadly the one that got me into cars in the first place, is the one that is turning me off the most right now, and this is from a guy that was a die hard lowrider, who has built several cars and bikes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 08:20 AM~15887089
> *I love lowriders, but I also like the big wheel cars too...and right now if I had to choose, I would go with the big wheel cars, just because it reminds me of how lowriding was when I first started in the early 90`s ..it was about unity and helping each other out..and no hating, making everyone feel welcomed...I enjoy all types of car cultures..but sadly the one that got me into cars in the first place, is the one that is turning me off the most right now, and this is from a guy that was a die hard lowrider, who has built several cars and bikes.
> *


if it turns you away then goodbye. sorry, but big wheel cars have nothing to do with lowriding.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger+Dec 6 2009, 09:03 AM~15887009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


belive me you where never a die hard lowrider......cause if you where you wouldn't be going around saying shit you are saying :uh:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2009, 08:45 AM~15887177
> *it is not a sport WTF :uh:
> belive me you where never a die hard lowrider......cause if you where you wouldn't be going around saying shit you are saying :uh:
> *



Prime example. Thanks for proving my point. Also , lowriding is a sport, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 08:37 AM~15887143
> *if it turns you away then goodbye. sorry, but big wheel cars have nothing to do with lowriding.
> *



My point is that there are allot of people out there that are into both. But if lowriding keeps up with the negative attitudes that it has towards other cultures..then your turning people off...and that's part of the reason why you see a decline.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 08:37 AM~15887143
> *if it turns you away then goodbye. sorry, but big wheel cars have nothing to do with lowriding.
> *


be nice kenny :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 6 2009, 09:11 AM~15887313
> *be nice kenny  :biggrin:
> *


this new guy with the name charger wondering why lowriders are a dying breed :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 10:06 AM~15887288
> *Prime example. Thanks for proving my point. Also , lowriding is a sport, wtf are you talking about?
> *


ok....who named it a sport, is there a league?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 09:38 AM~15887397
> *this new guy with the name charger wondering why lowriders are a dying breed  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


kccharger give up homie this is a never ending battle your arguing with dedicated ridaz homie you wont win :buttkick: , kenny pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 11:06 AM~15887288
> *Prime example. Thanks for proving my point. Also , lowriding is a sport, wtf are you talking about?
> *


HMM.. I BEG TO DIFFER. TO YOU AND A FEW OTHERS IT'S A SPORT/RECREATION. TO MOST OF US IT'S A CULTURE/LIFESTYLE. THAT'S WHAT SEPERATES THE 10 PERCENTERS FROM THE 110 PERCENTERS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

lowriding is a lifestyle and not a fad. ive seen people get a ride cruise it awhile and sell it. they say i quit lowriding. hmmm. how do you quit a lifestyle?

it all has to do with the younger generation. show our kids what it takes to have pride in lowriding than they will keep it going down the line. i know some peeps dont get into it but show them theres a pride that goes with lowriding.

on another note car clubs are not car gangs. theres a club out there that think wearing the clubs colors is being in some kind of gang. they shit talk and down others. theres alot of members but few cars. not gonna say the name but ive seen them talk smack here on lil. how do these members stay in the club. there should be some kind of mutual respect for the lifestyle of lowriding.

i pulled up to a stop light and a ride pulls up next to me. i check out his car and they guy from the backseat says what the fuk is he looking at. 
i look at the driver and shake my head. he knows im checking out his ride with no disrespect and tells the guy in the backseat to shut the fuk up. nods at me and cruises off. respect.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 09:03 AM~15887009
> *I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...


bro, you sound like lowriders are the only ones that have problems with other car cultures. thats b.s. cus hotrodders and import queers talk as much shit as we do. i went the autorama couple weeks ago and helped some friends get the cars lined up, then went back the following day to spectate. i heard these fools makin comments about the cars bein on 13" rims, and tryin to point out the flaws in them. they got hate too.

and i hear big rim riders talkin bout why the fuck you wanna ride on them tiny ass wheels, that shit is outta style, played out, wack, blah blah blah.

so its not that lowriding is hating on other cultures. if anything, we get hated on by the others. we're kind of in our own world here and lowriding has picked up alot of "trends" lately from other car cultures more or less giving a nod to those types.

but they still laugh at our wheels.

people aren't getting away from lowriding because of so-called hate towards others bro, thats a silly thing to say.

people are getting away from it because they aren't true riders. its a LIFESTYLE, not a SPORT.

yea, i look at other styles of cars, its hard not to, but i'll ride 13's and juice till the day i die.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2009, 10:50 AM~15887858
> *HMM.. I BEG TO DIFFER.  TO YOU AND A FEW OTHERS IT'S A SPORT/RECREATION.  TO MOST OF US IT'S A CULTURE/LIFESTYLE.  THAT'S WHAT SEPERATES THE 10 PERCENTERS FROM THE 110 PERCENTERS
> *


x2


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2009, 11:57 AM~15888349
> *bro, you sound like lowriders are the only ones that have problems with other car cultures.  thats b.s. cus hotrodders and import queers talk as much shit as we do.  i went the autorama couple weeks ago and helped some friends get the cars lined up, then went back the following day to spectate.  i heard these fools makin comments about the cars bein on 13" rims, and tryin to point out the flaws in them.  they got hate too.
> 
> and i hear big rim riders talkin bout why the fuck you wanna ride on them tiny ass wheels, that shit is outta style, played out, wack, blah blah blah.
> ...


x200,000,000 tru that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2009, 01:57 PM~15888349
> *bro, you sound like lowriders are the only ones that have problems with other car cultures.  thats b.s. cus hotrodders and import queers talk as much shit as we do.  i went the autorama couple weeks ago and helped some friends get the cars lined up, then went back the following day to spectate.  i heard these fools makin comments about the cars bein on 13" rims, and tryin to point out the flaws in them.  they got hate too.
> 
> and i hear big rim riders talkin bout why the fuck you wanna ride on them tiny ass wheels, that shit is outta style, played out, wack, blah blah blah.
> ...


x100000000

Pretty much what it is and much more like that outside of the West Coast!!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2009, 11:50 AM~15887858
> *HMM.. I BEG TO DIFFER.  TO YOU AND A FEW OTHERS IT'S A SPORT/RECREATION.  TO MOST OF US IT'S A CULTURE/LIFESTYLE.  THAT'S WHAT SEPERATES THE 10 PERCENTERS FROM THE 110 PERCENTERS
> *


Explain what makes lowriding a culture/lifestyle by itself?

without mentioning the frequency you participate in a lowrider related activity,or how many people in your family are involed in 'it'


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *QUOTE(kc07charger @ Dec 6 2009, 09:03 AM)
> I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...





Dude before you start singing i suggest understand the words in this song. Negativity in lowriding. lowriding has has always been shit on. I dare you to get 6 riders lined up doing 15 on any block. 15 minutes 2 cops and guaranteed that shit will stop. Better yet bring a 100 rides to a one spot. Kick back and watch all the hot shit they brought. Keep one eye on the clock. 60 traffic stops and 60 minutes is what my ****** got. Watch how fast the cops start to harass my black ass. From the days of Whittier to Crenshaw nothing changed clubs my ass them is gangs. How else can you explain them candy coated frames. the triple gold danes. paint schemes so sick. ****** call it insane. Kc walk with me threw history. 1943 What young white servicemen. Saw when rubbing shoulders with strutting, brown-skin. "zoot suiters" in downtown Los Angeles. The local press had been beating a drum of fear that a "Mexican crime wave" was here. "Zoot suiters" and "gangsters" were one and the same. 60 years later and little has changed. nothing but the name *lowriders*. Peep game! The Los Angeles City Council issued an ordinance banning the wearing of "zoot suits." "The zoot suit has become a badge of hoodlumism. *Explain*, replace zoot suit with lowrider you got the same. "We prohibit nudism by an ordinance and if we can arrest people for being under-dressed, we can do so for being over-dressed." basically lowriders like you and me because of our choice of style, can get fucked with constantly. Before I blow I got one more year to go The Renegade's 1959 Memorial Day Car Show up in San Bernardino. law Enforcement created Vehicle Code #24008, the new law against lows, to kill cruising in the car shows. Ron and his club were rolling 15 to 20 deep. The motorcycle cop peeped and started to creep." could have sworn that this car was too low,"It's just the style," Ron replied, hitting the switch raising it up before the cop reached the divide. It just looks like it's really low." The officer, told Ron Aguirre he can go. That day gave birth a to new scene. A new dream. A new team. A hydraulic thing. Kc7charger before you start complaining about the Negativity in low riders talk. Ask yourself how many hot rodders you see get pushed off the block. How many imports you see get stop Cops.In these street and on these roads how many donk inspired Vehicle Codes. Feel Me!!!!!!!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *QUOTE(kc07charger @ Dec 6 2009, 09:03 AM)
> I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...








Dude before you start singing i suggest you understand the words in this song. Negativity in lowriding. lowriding has has always been shit on. I dare you to get 6 riders lined up doing 15 on any block. 15 minutes 2 cops and guaranteed that shit will stop. Better yet bring a 100 rides to a one spot. Kick back and watch all the hot shit they brought. Keep one eye on the clock. 60 traffic stops and 60 minutes is what my ****** got. Watch how fast the cops start to harass my black ass. From the days of Whittier to Crenshaw nothing changed clubs my ass them is gangs. How else can you explain them candy coated frames. the triple gold danes. paint schemes so sick. ****** call it insane. Kc walk with me threw history. 1943 What young white servicemen. Saw when rubbing shoulders with strutting, brown-skin. "zoot suiters" in downtown Los Angeles. The local press had been beating a drum of fear that a "Mexican crime wave" was here. "Zoot suiters" and "gangsters" were one and the same. 60 years later and little has changed. nothing but the name *lowriders*. Peep game! The Los Angeles City Council issued an ordinance banning the wearing of "zoot suits." "The zoot suit has become a badge of hoodlumism. *Explain*, replace zoot suit with lowrider you got the same. "We prohibit nudism by an ordinance and if we can arrest people for being under-dressed, we can do so for being over-dressed." basically lowriders like you and me because of our choice of style, can get fucked with constantly. Before I blow I got one more year to go The Renegade's 1959 Memorial Day Car Show up in San Bernardino. law Enforcement created Vehicle Code #24008, the new law against lows, to kill cruising in the car shows. Ron and his club were rolling 15 to 20 deep. The motorcycle cop peeped and started to creep." could have sworn that this car was too low,"It's just the style," Ron replied, hitting the switch raising it up before the cop reached the divide. It just looks like it's really low." The officer, told Ron Aguirre he can go. That day gave birth a to new scene. A new dream. A new team. A hydraulic thing. Kc7charger before you start complaining about the Negativity in low riders talk. Ask yourself how many hot rodders you see get pushed off the block. How many imports you see get stop by the Cops.In these street and on these roads how many donk inspired Vehicle Codes. Feel Me!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2009, 12:57 PM~15888349
> *bro, you sound like lowriders are the only ones that have problems with other car cultures.  thats b.s. cus hotrodders and import queers talk as much shit as we do.  i went the autorama couple weeks ago and helped some friends get the cars lined up, then went back the following day to spectate.  i heard these fools makin comments about the cars bein on 13" rims, and tryin to point out the flaws in them.  they got hate too.
> 
> and i hear big rim riders talkin bout why the fuck you wanna ride on them tiny ass wheels, that shit is outta style, played out, wack, blah blah blah.
> ...


well put


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Dec 6 2009, 10:44 AM~15886965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bro i can't agree with you i dig rods or what you guys all call rat rods and i know how to give credit where credit is due but slappin a set of big wheels on your ride is lame in my book even all my homies that are into rods can't dig it but they dig lowriders and all others cars too. and to me it is not hate or not being united pushing people away it is people being lazy and not wanting to put in work and do what it takes to have a lowrider i know i didn't need some O.G. holding my hand to build my car i knew what i wanted and i went for it.when all the other lowriders in my town hated on me ofr wanting to be more i said forget them for trying to hold me back i went for it . so plain in simple i think if you have to have heart .


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

This topic should be stuck too the top of the page like the fest thread in post your cars. I know how you feel mr. Impala I remember when I was growing up if you had a cutlass cut didn't matter if it was hot, it has the pieces in the car. You wouldn't dare roll done the shaw with missing body pieces hot or not. A show car is just that a show car some can be drove on the street and some can't, but if you have a street car it's just that a street car. the lowrider community needs a reality check, if your going to hop then start off a hopper, if your gonna keep you drive line stock and just dip then do that, but come on I've never seen a rear window bust out of a car just from locking up the rear of the car with this jurrasic strokes and buckled quarter panels a nuff is a nuff......


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 09:03 AM~15887009
> *I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...


STFU


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15894890
> *STFU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 6 2009, 09:23 PM~15892206
> *Explain what makes lowriding a culture/lifestyle by itself?
> 
> without mentioning the frequency you participate in a lowrider related activity,or how many people in your family are involed in 'it'
> *



I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU A LONG DRAWN OUT ESSAY, SO I'LL KEEP IT BRIEF:

FOR IT TO BE A CULTURE MEANS YOU'VE BEEN AROUND IT ALL OR DAMN NEAR ALL YOUR LIFE AND IT'S BEEN PASSED DOWN FOR GENERATIONS

FOR IT TO BE A LIFESTYLE, YOU TAKE IT VERY SERIOUSLY, YOU EAT, SLEEP, BREATH, AND DRINK LOWRIDING, AND YOU ARE AN AVID PARTICIPATER AND PRACTITIONER OF LOWRIDING.

NOW AS FAR AS THE CULTURE THANG (FOR ME), IT WAS'NT PASSED DOWN FOR GENERATIONS TO ME. MORE CHICANOS HAVE THAT ADVANTAGE; I'M BLACK. BUT I TELL YOU ONE THING, I'LL PASS IT DOWN TO MY KIDS.

AS FAR AS LIFESTYLE (FOR ME), I EXPLAINED THAT ABOVE^^^

-PEACE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 6 2009, 07:23 PM~15892206
> *Explain what makes lowriding a culture/lifestyle by itself?
> 
> without mentioning the frequency you participate in a lowrider related activity,or how many people in your family are involed in 'it'
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15887009
> *I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...


I get where you are coming from man... but understand 2 things...

1. Nobody is gonna clown you, or hate on you for putting 24's on a Charger.... they look good like that. But there is a world of difference in a new Charger on 24's and a classic Impala on 24's.

2. To some it is a sport like you said, but to many, its a way of life. Some people are 2nd and 3rd generation lowriders, you cant tell them its a sport. But if im wrong and it is indeed a sport, alot of us better get to the gym.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 08:54 AM~15896850
> *I get where you are coming from man... but understand 2 things...
> 
> 1. Nobody is gonna clown you, or hate on you for putting 24's on a Charger.... they look good like that. But there is a world of difference in a new Charger on 24's and a classic Impala on 24's.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 7 2009, 08:47 AM~15896815
> *:dunno:   :biggrin: *


ALMOST LIKE HE'S ASKING A RHETORICAL QUESTION :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15887009
> *I will keep saying this...Lowriders need to be more open to other car cultures ,and stop being so negative towards other car cultures. I`v built several lows,and been around them sense 91`, and the last 10 years, there has been so much unwarranted hate towards other car cultures, that it just turns people off to lowriding.
> 
> Because of the internet people are exposed to so many other car styles , that means that allot of people who are into lowriders, might also be into hotrods, ratrods, and big wheel cars. If you alienate those people, then all you have left are the few die hard ryders. Some people might like that , but if you want the sport to grow you need to be open to all ,and welcome all types...that means don't act like a little cry baby because some one put 24`s on there ride.
> ...


i would point out how incorrect your post is, but everyone else already has.




but while im here, i WILL point out that a lot of street rodders talk pure shit about lowriding and lowriders. those "restoration and muscle car guys" put lowriders down every chance they get.



so how about you drive off in your charger and STFU. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 11:38 AM~15887397
> *this new guy with the name charger wondering why lowriders are a dying breed  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 05:54 AM~15896850
> *I get where you are coming from man... but understand 2 things...
> 
> 1. Nobody is gonna clown you, or hate on you for putting 24's on a Charger.... they look good like that. But there is a world of difference in a new Charger on 24's and a classic Impala on 24's.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 08:51 PM~15802326
> *id love for it to go back to the 90s.  the thing i like MOST about those days was all the different color eagles u could put on the knock offs, gold and chrome. i know simple shit.  but maybe its just me but when i had my first low back in highschool shit was CHEAP. i mean i bought my bolt ons for 400 bucks and my system for all of 300 bucks. the car was about 1000 bucks so u got a 2000$ lowrider.  my next car was a 200 dollar monte carlo.  just seem like things were cheaper those days. now its like u cant build a CLEAN lowrider (paint, interior wheels lifts) for less than 10gs. u might can pull it off for 7500.  but back in highschool 7500 was ballin out of control.  times have changed, 2500 for wheels, 3000 setups, and people spending 10gs on a paint job. i think this is to blame for lower standards.  theres still plenty of clean rides, but like the homie pat said,  back in those days, there was gangs and the whole gang theme, now its jerk dancing and mohawks.  i think that plays a big part of it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 28 2009, 08:19 PM~15809274
> *I remember putting 13's on my first car.  A 63.  My Dad couldn't believe I wanted to put such small wheels on.  Now, I see people putting on these huge wheels, and I know exactly how he felt. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 08:13 PM~15865248
> *I ain't building my car for another man's car, but I didnt build it to lose in my class either.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2009, 10:12 AM~15897278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how much i have invested into out of town buffets? The amount is staggering. Oh... and Utah finally came through and sent my stuff out, should be here today or tomorrow, ill shoot you and Brent pics.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 07:28 AM~15897418
> *Do you know how much i have invested into out of town buffets? The amount is staggering. Oh... and Utah finally came through and sent my stuff out, should be here today or tomorrow, ill shoot you and Brent pics.
> *




hno: hno:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 10:28 AM~15897418
> *Do you know how much i have invested into out of town buffets? The amount is staggering. Oh... and Utah finally came through and sent my stuff out, should be here today or tomorrow, ill shoot you and Brent pics.
> *



And ME :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2009, 08:25 AM~15897389
> *:uh:
> *


 sounded familiar didn't it?? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2009, 07:39 AM~15897526
> *sounded familiar didn't it?? :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 10:28 AM~15897418
> *Do you know how much i have invested into out of town buffets? The amount is staggering. Oh... and Utah finally came through and sent my stuff out, should be here today or tomorrow, ill shoot you and Brent pics.
> *


(i want pics too)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2009, 08:28 AM~15897418
> *Do you know how much i have invested into out of town buffets? The amount is staggering. Oh... and Utah finally came through and sent my stuff out, should be here today or tomorrow, ill shoot you and Brent pics.
> *


:0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 11:47 AM~15898104
> *(i want pics too)
> *


Looks like me and you are waiting in line :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 07:59 AM~15897185
> *i would point out how incorrect your post is, but everyone else already has.
> but while im here, i WILL point out that a lot of street rodders talk pure shit about lowriding and lowriders. those "restoration and muscle car guys" put lowriders down every chance they get.
> so how about you drive off in your charger and STFU.  :uh:
> *


3

Prime example of what I was talking about...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 7 2009, 08:01 PM~15904595
> *3
> 
> Prime example of what I was talking about...
> *


Take your company car and get fucked you fat fuck :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15905384
> *Take your company car and get fucked you fat fuck :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15904595
> *3
> 
> Prime example of what I was talking about...
> *


"people" like you remind me of this:








:uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

who want to revive it?


if this website is any indicator bunch of fucking douchebags driving lowriders

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 6 2009, 08:20 AM~15887089
> *I love lowriders, but I also like the big wheel cars too...and right now if I had to choose, I would go with the big wheel cars, just because it reminds me of how lowriding was when I first started in the early 90`s ..it was about unity and helping each other out..and no hating, making everyone feel welcomed...I enjoy all types of car cultures..but sadly the one that got me into cars in the first place, is the one that is turning me off the most right now, and this is from a guy that was a die hard lowrider, who has built several cars and bikes.
> *



You know, Lowriding will never die, just those that think its a fad will go on to do something else.

There have always been haters, that has never changed.

People are fascinated by the past, but I like the current state of LOWRIDING, because I am still doing it!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15907623
> *You know, Lowriding will never die, just those that think its a fad will go on to do something else.
> 
> There have always been haters, that has never changed.
> ...


uffin:

thats a quatable!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 07:59 AM~15897185
> *i would point out how incorrect your post is, but everyone else already has.
> but while im here, i WILL point out that a lot of street rodders talk pure shit about lowriding and lowriders. those "restoration and muscle car guys" put lowriders down every chance they get.
> so how about you drive off in your charger and STFU.  :uh:
> *



You know whats even funnier? Those same fuckers who talk shit about LOWRIDERS, were clowning the cars they are restoring now..

I will always be working on, or driving a LOWRIDER.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2009, 10:19 PM~15907687
> *uffin:
> 
> thats a quatable!
> *


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Lowriding is a way of live and there is always haters around the corner but you what I love about haters? They hate because they keep thinking about you and that is their lifestyle


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 27 2009, 09:13 PM~15801904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean six fo mayne


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 07:37 AM~15887143
> *if it turns you away then goodbye. sorry, but big wheel cars have nothing to do with lowriding.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 7 2009, 10:52 PM~15908259
> * clean six fo mayne
> *


 :ugh: fo ?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 7 2009, 09:05 PM~15906480
> *who want to revive it?
> if this website is any indicator  bunch of fucking douchebags driving lowriders
> 
> ...


Your racist ass can go back to O.T with the rest of your kind..piece of shit, your the propblem with lowriding


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 08:53 PM~15906300
> *"people" like you remind me of this:
> 
> 
> ...


I love you fuckers on LIL ...your so much fun, you get pissed so quick.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 8 2009, 07:44 AM~15910231
> *I love you fuckers on LIL ...your so much fun, you get pissed so quick.
> *


who's pissed? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 8 2009, 05:44 AM~15910231
> *I love you fuckers on LIL ...your so much fun, you get pissed so quick.
> *


Dude you still here. You have bought folks out the basement and that don't post that much. Now you done been run out black topic a couple times. And now your rally going to get owned by those two. Leave it alone and like was posted. Stick to your big rims and SUV! And its funny how you the first to point out a racist. But every topic you in deals with it! 
Even though 76 and rev are dueche bags at times. I know for a fact they are not racist ! They aint mad at you boy. They clowning your ass.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2009, 08:39 AM~15897526
> *sounded familiar didn't it?? :biggrin:
> *


How's it been. Ill be out there to get some pics of how a real builder does it. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 7 2009, 10:52 PM~15908259
> * clean six fo mayne
> *


its a tre :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 11:15 PM~15907623
> *You know, Lowriding will never die, just those that think its a fad will go on to do something else.
> 
> There have always been haters, that has never changed.
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 8 2009, 05:43 AM~15910227
> *Your racist ass can go back to O.T with the rest of your kind..piece of shit, your the propblem with lowriding
> *


 arent you the dude that was calling people ******** and crackers a few weeks back? :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The game hasn't changed much for me. I notice changes going on but I stay tru to what it has always been about for me. Wrenching, riding, cruising, oldies, brown pride, homeboys, swap meets, a few shows, blowin some smoke with good people... Been doing it so long I can't change how I do it. 

Theres always gonna be those new to it like Topfan said... but eventually they stop riding. When my uncles were doing it.. lowriders on TV was a reason to get all excited and worked up.. it was a big deal.. Other than that they had to fight cops and stereotypes whenever they hit the streets. Now the quality is way higher on a lot of rides.. it's more about shows to a lot of people. It is what you make it. thats my 2 cents.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THIS TOPIC IS

:guns:



























OVER KILL :uh:


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

Aaaahhhh the currant state of the lowriding lifestyl"s witch one? the racest brown only lifesyle ? or the thug puppet gangsta wanna be lifestyle? or the lowrider bbQ at the park lifestyle ? shit who cares if all that shit goese away . I WILL ALAWAYS BUILD AND CRUZ.... i dont care who drops off. lowriding is car culture for car customizers fuck all that other dumb shit. just build what you want and cruz. all these trend follwers in lowriding scared of trend starters. a custom car is a custom car. do whatcha like


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

These topics start out strong and turn into offtopic real quick.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 8 2009, 07:04 AM~15910433
> *Dude you still here. You have bought folks out the basement and that don't post that much. Now you done been run out black topic a couple times. And now your rally going to get owned by those two. Leave it alone and like was posted. Stick to your big rims and SUV! And its funny how you the first to point out a racist. But every topic you in deals with it!
> Even though 76 and rev are dueche bags at times. I know for a fact they are not racist ! They aint mad at you boy. They clowning your ass.
> *


.. I was only speaking about rev reach around...didnt I already deal with your Uncle tom ass?


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 8 2009, 02:34 PM~15913066
> *.. I was only speaking about rev reach around...didnt I already deal with your Uncle tom ass?
> *



Uncle Tom was a Christian slave who as killed in Harriet Beecher Stowe's book _Uncle Tom Cabin_ because he refused to tell the whereabouts of two fugitve female slaves to master. Over the years Uncle Tom's image became distorted to represent a sellout black.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 8 2009, 09:28 AM~15911314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ba bing!!!


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm fairly new here and I mite say some of the same shit as others but in the 90's lowriders where IT. It didnt matter what you drove you wanted to make it a lowrider. The thing now a days is there are so many choices of which way to go with customizing your car. For the most part most kids get cheaper cars for their first cars and the easiest thing to do is body kits and wings and shit. Then the "high riser/big wheel" thing is the newest thing that a lot of people migrated into. So you went from having a big groups of everyone doin lowriders to a bunch of different groups doing different things. With the split went some of the people that where building clean rides.

I'll be the first to admit I built a rice rocket and then did a big wheel car but I ended up coming back to where it started for me which is lowriders.

I know in this culture I see a lot of guys saying its dying and what not but I'm tellin you from the outside lookin in lowriders and hotrods set the bar for other car cultures. I cant count how many times people would say shit about why the big wheel movement isnt accepted like the lowrider movement or why people dont get along as well.

All I know is when the all other trends fall off lowriding will still be here it isnt a phase or a trend it is a life style 

that is all


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 8 2009, 02:26 PM~15914177
> *I'm fairly new here and I mite say some of the same shit as others but in the 90's lowriders where IT. It didnt matter what you drove you wanted to make it a lowrider. The thing now a days is there are so many choices of which way to go with customizing your car. For the most part most kids get cheaper cars for their first cars and the easiest thing to do is body kits and wings and shit. Then the "high riser/big wheel" thing is the newest thing that a lot of people migrated into. So you went from having a big groups of everyone doin lowriders to a bunch of different groups doing different things. With the split went some of the people that where building clean rides.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit I built a rice rocket and then did a big wheel car but I ended up coming back to where it started for me which is lowriders.
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Dec 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15913274
> *Uncle Tom was a Christian slave who as killed in Harriet Beecher Stowe's book Uncle Tom Cabin because he refused to tell the whereabouts of two fugitve female slaves to master. Over the years Uncle Tom's image became distorted to represent a sellout black.
> *


Black Historyowned


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i would love to see low riding the way it was in the 90s every1 cruizin the streets and everyone having a good time, now days it seems like just beacause u roll 13's or 14's wires on a lowered chevy cops thing ur a gangmember or up to no good, that ain't right, now with the dumb laws they have now ,under size rim,unsafe vehicle,and so on, it makes it hard for aot of people to roll out with out getting hassled.

it seems the more time goes on the less lolos u see on the streets,seems like alot of people are sellin their lolows and buyin harley's.

wish to see lowriding like the way it was back in the day.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

man if i could i would build a bad ass car but i cant right now, so i work with wat i got, i got some lil things missing here and there but i just dont care, i know ima get to it anyways so i dont worry, people need to stop worrying about what others are doing just because they have some bad ass cars. just be happy that the riders are still there and still coming, not like it was in the 90's but i sure as hell dont see lowridin diying anytime soon.  I do wish there were more cruise nights and events like that, where everyone could meet up and kick it every sunday  i get tired of the whole drivin around from spot to spot and gettin ran off by the cops. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 9 2009, 01:56 AM~15921431
> *man if i could i would build a bad ass car but i cant right now, so i work with wat i got, i got some lil things missing here and there but i just dont care, i know ima get to it anyways so i dont worry, people need to stop worrying about what others are doing just because they have some bad ass cars. just be happy that the riders are still there and still coming, not like it was in the 90's but i sure as hell dont see lowridin diying anytime soon.    I do wish there were more cruise nights and events like that, where everyone could meet up and kick it every sunday   i get tired of the whole drivin around from spot to spot and gettin ran off by the cops. :uh:
> *


AGREED! BUT AT THE SAME TIME, DON'T BE ROLLING A GARBAGE CAN ON WHEELS. ALSO, AS LONG AS YOU'RE MAINTAINING A POSITIVE ATTITUDE, HAVE PRIDE, AND YOU'RE A GENIUNE PERSON, CAN'T NOBODY PUT YOU DOWN. -MY LAST COMMENT CAUSE NOW IT'S GETTING REDUNDANT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 8 2009, 11:56 PM~15921431
> *man if i could i would build a bad ass car but i cant right now, so i work with wat i got, i got some lil things missing here and there but i just dont care, i know ima get to it anyways so i dont worry, people need to stop worrying about what others are doing just because they have some bad ass cars. just be happy that the riders are still there and still coming, not like it was in the 90's but i sure as hell dont see lowridin diying anytime soon.    I do wish there were more cruise nights and events like that, where everyone could meet up and kick it every sunday   i get tired of the whole drivin around from spot to spot and gettin ran off by the cops. :uh:
> *


Some people spend 30k or more on their car and they still look like shit. SOME people just don't know how to build cars, even if they have money. 

The 90's and prior actually had a simple style for the most part. Clean paint, chrome, rims and upholstery was all that mattered. You could keep your hood and truck closed and still be fine.

Now the bar has raised. Builders try to "keep up" with the ballers. If you can't afford hardlines, Adex's, 2000 dollar serpentine kits, show chrome, NOS parts, $3,000 stereo systems, real rims, etc it's OKAY. Just concentrate on the main things to fly plaque. 

People trying to compete against their ego's get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Dec 8 2009, 12:55 PM~15913274
> *Uncle Tom was a Christian slave who as killed in Harriet Beecher Stowe's book Uncle Tom Cabin because he refused to tell the whereabouts of two fugitve female slaves to master. Over the years Uncle Tom's image became distorted to represent a sellout black.
> *


heyyyyy!!!! I thought i was the only one who knew that :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 9 2009, 01:56 AM~15921431
> *so i work with wat i got
> *


that is where lowriding came from!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 9 2009, 01:56 AM~15921431
> *man if i could i would build a bad ass car but i cant right now, so i work with wat i got, i got some lil things missing here and there but i just dont care, i know ima get to it anyways so i dont worry, people need to stop worrying about what others are doing just because they have some bad ass cars. just be happy that the riders are still there and still coming, not like it was in the 90's but i sure as hell dont see lowridin diying anytime soon.    I do wish there were more cruise nights and events like that, where everyone could meet up and kick it every sunday   i get tired of the whole drivin around from spot to spot and gettin ran off by the cops. :uh:
> *


this is worth quoting again. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Lowriding is alive and well in my household. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 11:42 AM~15923968
> *Michael Jackson is alive and well in my household.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15924049
> *:uh:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



daily driven no leaks. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15924059
> *daily driven no leaks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 8 2009, 11:56 PM~15921431
> *man if i could i would build a bad ass car but i cant right now, so i work with wat i got, i got some lil things missing here and there but i just dont care, i know ima get to it anyways so i dont worry, people need to stop worrying about what others are doing just because they have some bad ass cars. just be happy that the riders are still there and still coming, not like it was in the 90's but i sure as hell dont see lowridin diying anytime soon.    I do wish there were more cruise nights and events like that, where everyone could meet up and kick it every sunday   i get tired of the whole drivin around from spot to spot and gettin ran off by the cops. :uh:
> *


  CLOSE THE TOPIC AFTER THIS PLEASE. NUFF SAID.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 09:51 AM~15924059
> *daily driven no leaks.  :biggrin:
> *


finish your car yet? :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 03:21 PM~15928219
> *finish your car yet?  :uh:
> *


Sold it :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15928340
> *Sold it :0  :0
> *


building a hopper next?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15928340
> *Sold it :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2009, 05:02 PM~15928668
> *:uh:
> *


Why you parting out yours?


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15928591
> *building a hopper next?
> *


sshh. getting ready for New Years


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Dec 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15913066
> *.. I was only speaking about rev reach around...didnt I already deal with your Uncle tom ass?
> *



you talk alot of shit for a guy that was too busy to respond to his own call out


:roflmao:


to update lowrider general i went to kansas city to do a job kc here called me out i told him where i would be and i was there


no word from him the whole time NOT 1 but now that im back in illinois he is back to running his cocksmoker 

hey kc post those pics of your neighborhood up


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

aight here are my .02 cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


lol....who in the fuck in gonna read all that? :uh:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 10:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 04:42 AM~15934921
> *lol....who in the fuck in gonna read all that? :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

I did becouse it had heart and was real! You need too. Shit. Might have been to deep for your one track mind.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 09:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


Thank You
:worship:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 04:42 AM~15934921
> *lol....who in the fuck in gonna read all that? :uh:
> *


x300000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

been some good points brought up on this topic... and some idiotic ones (i.e kc07, candimann, etc.)

maybe it's the same way some people dress sloppy, keep their home dirty... self pride has no honor anymore. most know it doesn't take a ton of money to have a decent looking ride, but dudes just dont give a shit. they'll take the easy way out. throw it together and put it on the road.

all you and i (everyone) can do is set the example and hope others follow. then again, everyone's perception of "clean" isn't the same. further more others will argue that it's all about you're own style and why follow the trends. it's almost pointless... like bitching about traffic on the 405 - it will never end.

and we all wonder why the older folks talk about the good ol' days...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 04:42 AM~15934921
> *lol....who in the fuck in gonna read all that? :uh:
> *


Add me to the list of avid readers


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 10 2009, 11:58 AM~15936272
> *been some good points brought up on this topic... and some idiotic ones (i.e kc07, candimann, etc.)
> 
> maybe it's the same way some people dress sloppy, keep their home dirty... self pride has no honor anymore. most know it doesn't take a ton of money to have a decent looking ride, but dudes just dont give a shit. they'll take the easy way out. throw it together and put it on the road.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 07:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 10:34 PM~15931368
> *...Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning... *


WHAT NEIGHBORHOOD DID YOU LIVE IN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2009, 06:30 PM~15928340
> *Sold it :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 10:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......
> *


loan me .02 cents richee :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 07:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


You just hit the nail dead on the head real talk


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 09:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


WOW!!!
SOME REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

San Fernando CA.....no fence...rides parked in the driveway...sometimes even forgot the lock them......not anymore...but when i was growning up that is how it was


> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:22 PM~15937607
> *WHAT NEIGHBORHOOD DID YOU LIVE IN :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: sup bro...:thumbsup: you know i got you!!


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2009, 01:55 PM~15938390
> *loan me .02 cents richee :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15931368
> *aight here are my .02  cents.......i have read lot of the posts but not all of them. I read people talking about sacrifice to build a car, taking pride in building a car,trying to focus on little stuff while building a car... stuff like that. I do agree with some things and of course disagree with some things. For me lowriding did not start in the 90's! It may have blow up again with the age of some rap video's etc but the golden age of lowriding was in the 70's and early 80's. Now i am not saying that we should build a time machine and go back to that time as someone suggested and i am not saying that we should try to bring those times back because honestly that is never going to happen. Times back then were alot different not just for lowriding but times in general. Those times when you could go to sleep with your ride parked out on the curb and not worry if it was going to be there in the morning or times when you could roll down Whittier Blvd and see miles and miles of lowriders packing the street,maybe not all of them super clean but riders none the less. Those times when you had more than 1 paint shop around town that had someone who knew how to shoot a candy, those times when you had an upholstery shop in town that knew every original line of your interior and could fabricate it to match,times when you knew all the people that had lowriders around your town because you hung out at the same places....those times are dead. In the late 80's lowriding died out too....things go around in a circle. At that time mini trucks were king and i am sure alot of older riders had one of there own.Euro's were a big thing too...Celica's, Beretta's,240Z's, Sentra,Escorts etc....juiced up rolling on 13,candy paint,blasting systems, tinted windows etc.That was king then. Then the 90's rolled around and another round of big heavy RWD Impala's. Now.....family should always come first PERIOD. Does it do you any good to have the nicest car in your town while you are going through a divorce. Does it do you any good to be the most known rider when you see your kids 1 time per month and they don't even know your birthdate..I say no. These are the things that we should teach young riders. We should teach them that it is cool to hang around with your parents..it is cool to like the same music as them..it is cool to listen to their ideas and remember that we were young one too....that shit about.."Chrome bill before the phone bill..!" is BS!! Don't get me wrong standards are standards but that should be left up to a club to decide. If someone does not belong to a club then they should look at others rides in there area, car shows,magazines etc but be educated enought to know that just like a little girl looking at a thin model that pictures make alot of things look better then they actually are...all cars have flaws....all cars!!If a certain club cares more about the number of members than the qualify of their rides that is their problem and they will be know for that. Some have said that it does not take much to detail out an engine or replace weatherstrip etc but when you are struggling and may only have an extra $20 with two weeks left in the month after all your bills are paid that $100 chrome engine kit is expensive now. Other's have said...."well this is what lowriding is about and if you cant afford it get out.." well that to me is BS as well. You can't put a price tag on lowriding.No one group should have the right to tell someone that they should not do something just because they are struggling and maybe can't afford to keep up with up, but it should be the individual who should look around and see the quality that is out there even for a street car and  should want to step up their own game. I left my own club because i felt that i could not keep up with the standards we put down but that was my decison and sometimes i regret it,but that does not mean that i don't live the "lifestyle". The bottom line is there are always going to be different degrees of qualify as there have always been. We are always going to have to deal with different opinions,attitudes,standards,social class,economic levels etc..we can't all be champions and we can't all be legends..if you could then being a legend in the game would mean nothing!!
> *


 :uh: DAMM,AINT THAT THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMMM,I HAD JUST GOTTEN IN THE MAIL MY MAG,AND WAS READIN THE EDITORS LETTER,THOUGHT IT WOULD GO PROPER IN HERE........
AS A MATTER OF FACT
WHAT MAKES ONE GUY WITH A LOWRIDER BETTER THAN THE OTHER GUY WHO HAS A LOWRIDER?IS IT BECAUSE HE HAS A BETTER LOOKIN RIDE?I THINK NOT.THE CHARACTER OF A TRUE LOWRIDER IS DETERMINED AND DEFINED BY THE SACRAFICES ONE MAKES WHILE TRYIN TO BUILD THESE ROLLIN CANVASAS OF ART,OR,IN MANY CASES,THIER OWN LIFELONG DREAM-COME-TRUE ON FOUR WHEELS.TRIALS,TRIBULATIONS,AND UNBELIEVABLE STORIES ARE ALL PAR FOR THE COURSE WHEN IT COMES TO COMPLETING A CAR,ALL IN THE HOPE IT WILL LOOK RESPECTABLE REFLECTION OF US WHILE ITS OUT THIER ON THE STREETS.THE WALLET HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!MONEY CANNOT DEFINE THE VALUE OF APPRECIATION YOU HAVE FOR YOUR OWN.BLOOD ,SWEAT,BEERS,AND BEING IRRESPONCIBLE TO OBLIGATIONSTO YOUR FAMILY LIFE ARE THE BEAUTIFUL PROBLEMS THAT COME WITH THE PACKAGE OF BUILDIN YOUR DREAM MACHINE.WHEN ALL IS SAID AND DONE,WE WOULD NEVER DO IT ANY DIFFERENTLY.THATS WHAT MAKES FOR A TRUE LOWRIDER!HAVING THE BADDEST CAR DOES NOT.WE'RE EQUAL AS LOWRIDERS TO EACH OTHER AS WE DECIDE TO PUT ON THOSE WIRES,TIRES,AND LIFTS.THATS THE IDENTIFYING ASPECT OF ALL LOWRIDERS,I MEAN,THATS WHERE THE NAME COMES FROM,RIGHT?
MY EXPERIENCE HAS TAUGHT ME THAT NO ONE LOWRIDER IS BETTER THAN THE OTHERS JUST BECAUSE HE HAS A CERTAIN $10,000.00 DOLLAR PAINT JOB,WHILE THE GUY DOWN THE BLOCK JUST HAS PRIMER WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL.IT'S NOT WHAT IT COSTS TO BE A LOWRIDER MOST OF THE TIME,ITS WHAT EACH INDIVIDUAL CAN AFFORD,AND THAT DOSEN'T NECESSARILY JUST FINACIALLY EITHER.YOU CAN'T JUDGE A PERSON BY WHAT THEY CAN AFFORD INTHIER OWN,HARD-EARNED WAY.JUST BECAUSE SOME GUYS HAVE DEEPER POCKETS,MORE IDEAS,OR MORE CONNECTIONS WITH FRIENDS OR CAR CLUB GUYS WHO ARE PAINTERS AND MECHANICS,DOESN'T MEAN THAT THEY ARE BETTER LOWRIDERS,THEY JUST HAVE A LITTLE LUCK ON THIER SIDE.WE ALL START OFF WITH THE DREAM OF ONE DAY OWNING A CERTAIN MAKE,MODEL,AND YEAR OF RIDE.WHEN WE FINALLY GET THE CAR,THE DREAM CONTINUES,AS WE DIG INTO OUR PERSONALITYS AND PIC OUT OUR FAVORITE COLOR TO PAINT THE CAR.AS YOU CONTINUE YOUR QUEST,YOU FIND OBSTICLES IN YOUR PATH OF BUILDING YOUR PERFECT RIDE.WE ALL SOMEHOW GET MARRIED AND TAKE ON A FAMILY.BILLS AND RESPONCIBILITYS COMES FIRST,AND THE PROJECT USUALLY GETS KICKED TO THE CURB.SOMETIMES WE IGNORE THOSE RESPONCIBILITYS AND START WORKING ON THE LOWRIDER AGAIN,UNABLE TO STAND IDLY BY WHILE OUR CAR SITS UNFINISHED,COVERED ONLY BY A BLUE TARP AND ITS OWN POTENTIAL IN OUR LONELY DRIVEWAYS.IT GNAWS AT OUR SOULS,AND WE FEEL LIKE WE CAN'T JUST LET IT SIT THERE,WE MUST BUILD IT!YOUR BUDDYS OR NEIGHBORS COME OVER TO LEND A HELPING HANDTO HELP YOU ACHIEVE YOUR GOAL,AND WHILE YOUR WORKING,YOUR LIGHTS SHUT OFF.YOU CAN'T USE THE WELDER GRINDER OR ELECTRIC TOOLS BECAUSE YOU REMEMBER THAT INSTEAD OF MAKEING YOUR ELECTICITY PAYMENT,YOU INSTEAD SPENT THE MONEY FOR PARTS FOR YOUR CAR!
WE ALL GO THROUGH THESE TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS,AND THOSE ARE THE INGREDIENTS THAT MAKE YOU A TRUE AND REAL LOWRIDER!SOME OF US ARE JUST MORE FORTUNATE TO SEE THOSE DREAMS EVENTUALLY BECOME A REALITY,WHILE OTHERS DON'T GET THE SAME CHANCE TO SEE THE END RESULT OF A DREAM THEY HAVE HELD THIER WHOLE LIFE.NOT EVERYONE GETS TO START A RACE FROM THE FRONT OF THE LINE,SOME OF US START IN THE LAST PLACE,BUT WE'RE IN THE RACE TO FINISH,AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.ONLY THE SOUL TRUELY KNOWS OUR DEDICATION,AND THATS HOW WE SHOULD JUDGE EACH OTHER.THEREFORE,WE ARE ALL THE SAME............BY MR JOE RAY,EDITOR LOWRIDER MAG.
:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Good words by Joe Ray.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

its all about the kids...getting the kids and family into this love for lowriding will help it carry on to the next generation.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 11 2009, 07:47 PM~15953870
> *DAMMMM,I HAD JUST GOTTEN IN THE MAIL MY MAG,AND WAS READIN THE EDITORS LETTER,THOUGHT IT WOULD GO PROPER IN HERE........
> AS A MATTER OF FACT
> WHAT MAKES ONE GUY WITH A LOWRIDER BETTER THAN THE OTHER GUY WHO HAS A LOWRIDER?IS IT BECAUSE HE HAS A BETTER LOOKIN RIDE?I THINK NOT.THE CHARACTER OF A TRUE LOWRIDER IS DETERMINED AND DEFINED BY THE SACRAFICES ONE MAKES WHILE TRYIN TO BUILD THESE ROLLIN CANVASAS OF ART,OR,IN MANY CASES,THIER OWN LIFELONG DREAM-COME-TRUE ON FOUR WHEELS.TRIALS,TRIBULATIONS,AND UNBELIEVABLE STORIES ARE ALL PAR FOR THE COURSE WHEN IT COMES TO COMPLETING A CAR,ALL IN THE HOPE IT WILL LOOK RESPECTABLE REFLECTION OF US WHILE ITS OUT THIER ON THE STREETS.THE WALLET HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!MONEY CANNOT DEFINE THE VALUE OF APPRECIATION YOU HAVE FOR YOUR OWN.BLOOD ,SWEAT,BEERS,AND BEING IRRESPONCIBLE TO OBLIGATIONSTO YOUR FAMILY LIFE ARE THE BEAUTIFUL PROBLEMS THAT COME WITH THE PACKAGE OF BUILDIN YOUR DREAM MACHINE.WHEN ALL IS SAID AND DONE,WE WOULD NEVER DO IT ANY DIFFERENTLY.THATS WHAT MAKES FOR A TRUE LOWRIDER!HAVING THE BADDEST CAR DOES NOT.WE'RE EQUAL AS LOWRIDERS TO EACH OTHER AS WE DECIDE TO PUT ON THOSE WIRES,TIRES,AND LIFTS.THATS THE IDENTIFYING ASPECT OF ALL LOWRIDERS,I MEAN,THATS WHERE THE NAME COMES FROM,RIGHT?
> ...


i thought about puttin that in here when i read it also ....u beat me to it :angry:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *WE ALL GO THROUGH THESE TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS,AND THOSE ARE THE INGREDIENTS THAT MAKE YOU A TRUE AND REAL LOWRIDER!SOME OF US ARE JUST MORE FORTUNATE TO SEE THOSE DREAMS EVENTUALLY BECOME A REALITY,WHILE OTHERS DON'T GET THE SAME CHANCE TO SEE THE END RESULT OF A DREAM THEY HAVE HELD THIER WHOLE LIFE.NOT EVERYONE GETS TO START A RACE FROM THE FRONT OF THE LINE,SOME OF US START IN THE LAST PLACE,BUT WE'RE IN THE RACE TO FINISH,AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.ONLY THE SOUL TRUELY KNOWS OUR DEDICATION,AND THATS HOW WE SHOULD JUDGE EACH OTHER.THEREFORE,WE ARE ALL THE SAME............BY MR JOE RAY,EDITOR LOWRIDER MAG.*


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *WE ALL GO THROUGH THESE TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS,AND THOSE ARE THE INGREDIENTS THAT MAKE YOU A TRUE AND REAL LOWRIDER!SOME OF US ARE JUST MORE FORTUNATE TO SEE THOSE DREAMS EVENTUALLY BECOME A REALITY,WHILE OTHERS DON'T GET THE SAME CHANCE TO SEE THE END RESULT OF A DREAM THEY HAVE HELD THIER WHOLE LIFE.NOT EVERYONE GETS TO START A RACE FROM THE FRONT OF THE LINE,SOME OF US START IN THE LAST PLACE,BUT WE'RE IN THE RACE TO FINISH,AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.ONLY THE SOUL TRUELY KNOWS OUR DEDICATION,AND THATS HOW WE SHOULD JUDGE EACH OTHER.THEREFORE,WE ARE ALL THE SAME............BY MR JOE RAY,EDITOR LOWRIDER MAG.*


Thank you Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *( Alot of ****** on this [email protected] Everday all  day)
> "The chrome bill before the phone bill".Bullshit! how dare a ***** put his car over the needs of his family. Shit being cut off. Kids being told Santa bringing less gifts this year. Wifey being asked to make less purchases at the Grocery store. Family outtings reduced to Mickey-D's drive thrus. All this insane sacrifice for a  fuckin car!!! *



Shits intresting how ****** call it bullshit. Yet you will find them same dudes Drooling over the finish product. Them same dudes who cant find enough compliments to express how much they love the interior and vintage setup. The same dudes with the cars picture on there desktop coupled with magazine cut outs pasted on the walls. Them same dudes trying to find and duplicate that style. Them same fucking dudes who love to type words of Criticism about ****** neglecting family responsibilities over a fucking car. When confronted with the finish product* AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY,BECAUSE THEM SAME DUDES TO BUSY POSING WITH HALF NAKED CHICKS IN FRONT OF SOME OTHER ****** SHIT!!!*


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck This!!!! Lowriding aint tea ball my ******! Just because you got on the uniform. Dont mean you going to play. Understand the culture of lowriding everybodies welcome. However the art of lowriding is for the perfectionist only. The true riders are dedicated and commeted to continully raising the standards of lowriding to level of a riddler.****** debating on what decade to bring back and how to do it. be it the 70's,80's or 90's,from standards to time machines. bottom line is primered lows inspire on one. How many of you will give up a saturday with the wife and kids to pay to attend a show with a bunch of primered impalas and some rushed ass g bodies. Lowriding has always been the red head stepchild in the family of car customs. But today because of insane dedication of a few. Lowriding has begain to place at some of car customs biggest shows. Todays youth love and are inspired by the pretty shit. Thats why they want them caprices on them chrome 24's. Thats why they want them 240 with the Silvia kits. Thats why they dont want some lame ass lowrider on some rusted ass 13's with rushed paint jobs and scary looking set up. Feel me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~15922866_@~
> *Some people spend 30k or more on their car and they still look like shit. SOME people just don't know how to build cars, even if they have money.
> 
> The 90's and prior actually had a simple style for the most part. Clean paint, chrome, rims and upholstery was all that mattered. You could keep your hood and truck closed and still be fine.
> ...


NOW I HAVE TO GIVE PROPS ON THAT STATEMENT :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I personally think too many people jump the gun, and slap on some rusty spokes with their dented up Cutlass and think they are the shit. The perceiption they receieve is negative. I've owned a couple of decent street rides, which I knew were clean for the times. Just because you venture other hobbies, does not mean you have left lowriding, which is my current case.

Bringing back the theme of Lowriding in the 1990's was saved in a time machine and will never come back.The car shows from the early 1990's are saved on VHS. Lowriding as a whole, was paused and currently trying to go forward, I think.

Way too much hatred has gone into Lowriding. Everyone hates on everyone's "precious ride." Granted there are a lot of shitty rides out there, that the owner thinks is "firme." I for one, am guilty, as many of you are. Just as I am sure, has been mentioned; no one takes the time to detail or clean up their ride. The little things is what usually catches my eye, whether it be cracked weather striping, a small chip that can be cleaned with nail polish or just a few rags to clean up all the oil in the trunk. Its all pride, which has certainly fell through the cracks. I have spent more money in 1 month with my boat, then I spent on a few of my "street rides." So money is usually not what makes a car clean.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Dec 13 2009, 11:40 PM~15973631
> *I personally think too many people jump the gun, and slap on some rusty spokes with their dented up Cutlass and think they are the shit. The perceiption they receieve is negative. I've owned a couple of decent street rides, which I knew were clean for the times. Just because you venture other hobbies, does not mean you have left lowriding, which is my current case.
> 
> Bringing back the theme of Lowriding in the 1990's was saved in a time machine and will never come back.The car shows from the early 1990's are saved on VHS. Lowriding as a whole, was paused and currently trying to go forward, I think.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 12 2009, 03:40 PM~15960897
> *Shits intresting how ****** call it bullshit. Yet you will find them same dudes Drooling over the finish product. Them same dudes who cant find enough compliments to express how much they love the interior and vintage setup. The same dudes with the cars picture on there desktop coupled with magazine cut outs pasted on the walls. Them same dudes trying to find and duplicate that style. Them same fucking dudes who love to type words of Criticism about ****** neglecting family responsibilities over a fucking car. When confronted with the finish product AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY,BECAUSE THEM SAME DUDES TO BUSY POSING WITH HALF NAKED CHICKS IN FRONT OF SOME OTHER ****** SHIT!!!
> *


 I'm feeling this ^^^

If your an average working dude building his car with his paycheck and want somthin clean you gotta make sacrifices man. ****** forsaking their dream ride for a woman or some fucking toys for a spoiled ass kid just to make the mother more happy that you bought the kid somthing. Dumb shit. 

Muthafuccas will make all the ecuses in the word not to build their shit. You don't see the builders that got somthing nice in the garrage EVER complaining about the family. *****..YOUR SUPPOSED TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR FAMILY!!!! builders complain about not get'n their ride finished in time. Builders hide chrome from wifey. builders sel all their valubles on ebay to buy car parts. builders do what they gotta do to get their ride done.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2009, 09:35 AM~15922866
> *Some people spend 30k or more on their car and they still look like shit. SOME people just don't know how to build cars, even if they have money.
> 
> The 90's and prior actually had a simple style for the most part. Clean paint, chrome, rims and upholstery was all that mattered. You could keep your hood and truck closed and still be fine.
> ...


Damn I agree.... I'm only 30 years old, but I can remember in the early 80's when my pop's and my uncle's where riding. Most of them only had Juice to the front. And chrome suspensions I didnt see until The late 80's, when my uncle did his 66 caprice. It was more about hitting the streets with a clean ride and getting help from your family or homies when you where ready to build your ride.. My first rider was a 86 monte ls, and I didn't have to leave my neighborhood to get it done. That's what lowriding use to be and still is in some Clubs and area's.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 14 2009, 08:21 AM~15975673
> *Damn I agree.... I'm only 30 years old, but I can remember in the early 80's when my pop's and my uncle's  where riding. Most of them only had Juice to the front. And chrome suspensions I didnt see until The late 80's, when my uncle did his 66 caprice. It was more about hitting the streets with a clean ride and getting help from your family or homies when you where ready to build your ride..  My first rider was a 86 monte ls, and I didn't have to leave my neighborhood to get it done.  That's what lowriding use to be and still is in some Clubs and area's.
> *


It's still that way in the hood where the ese's and ****** dont buy magazines, go to shows or get on the fucking internet. Them ****** are still going to the swapmeets and looking in the newspapers and paying baseheads to come up on car parts. And I bet you everything their having a ball every sunday. 

Alot of people hear are trying to keep up with the jones.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 14 2009, 09:21 AM~15975673
> *Damn I agree.... I'm only 30 years old, but I can remember in the early 80's when my pop's and my uncle's  where riding. Most of them only had Juice to the front. And chrome suspensions I didnt see until The late 80's, when my uncle did his 66 caprice. It was more about hitting the streets with a clean ride and getting help from your family or homies when you where ready to build your ride..  My first rider was a 86 monte ls, and I didn't have to leave my neighborhood to get it done.  That's what lowriding use to be and still is in some Clubs and area's.
> *


This will ALWAYS be what lowriding is to me cause this is how I saw it growing up!
My pops and his boys worked on the rides in front of the house or the parking spot in the appartment buildings. They worked on these cars all week to have them ready and clean for Friday and Saturday!
The homies I roll with still have these same values!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 14 2009, 10:35 AM~15975746
> *This will ALWAYS be what lowriding is to me cause this is how I saw it growing up!
> My pops and his boys worked on the rides in front of the house or the parking spot in the appartment buildings. They worked on these cars all week to have them ready and clean for Friday and Saturday!
> The homies I roll with still have these same values!
> *


  That's still how it is in my old neighborhood where my family is still putting it down. West Side Compton right off of Kemp & Caldwell, Is where you go. Homies helping homies


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 10:30 AM~15975724
> *It's still that way in the hood where the ese's and ****** dont buy magazines, go to shows or get on the fucking internet. Them ****** are still going to the swapmeets and looking in the newspapers and paying baseheads to come up on car parts. And I bet you everything their having a ball every sunday.
> 
> Alot of people hear are trying to keep up with the jones.
> *


That's the Hood way of lowriding where it was born and still going on.. You just got these cracc babies being lazy with Big ass wheels on G bodies and caprices. :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 07:30 AM~15975724
> *It's still that way in the hood where the ese's and ****** dont buy magazines, go to shows or get on the fucking internet. Them ****** are still going to the swapmeets and looking in the newspapers and paying baseheads to come up on car parts. And I bet you everything their having a ball every sunday.
> 
> Alot of people hear are trying to keep up with the jones.*



People are funny that way.. I see that a lot..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 14 2009, 07:35 AM~15975746
> *This will ALWAYS be what lowriding is to me cause this is how I saw it growing up!
> My pops and his boys worked on the rides in front of the house or the parking spot in the appartment buildings. They worked on these cars all week to have them ready and clean for Friday and Saturday!
> The homies I roll with still have these same values!
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 06:46 AM~15975504
> *Muthafuccas will make all the ecuses in the word not to build their shit. You don't see the builders that got somthing nice in the garrage EVER complaining about the family. *****..YOUR SUPPOSED TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR FAMILY!!!! builders complain about not get'n their ride finished in time. Builders hide chrome from wifey. builders sel all their valubles on ebay to buy car parts. builders do what they gotta do to get their ride done.
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 09:46 AM~15975504
> ******
> *


your white. :uh:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I got into lowriding in the early 70's back then it was fun, cruising the street's, didn't matter if you had custom paint, juice, spokes, you did what you could to be on the street's. if you had extra throw on some paint, juice was not like today, just walk in throw down the cash and you have juice, back then you had to learn to fix your own ride, pride would come from the fact YOU put in the work, it might not have been perfect, but you did what you could. Today it's kind of lost it's way, to much money involved, to much competition, you have to have the pride to ride and take the time to teach the young guns coming up, do this, lowriding will always be around. Sac town was fun back then. (Z)


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2009, 10:15 PM~15907623
> *You know, THATS REAL TALK  SHIT I HAD SOME FOOLS TELL ME I NEED TO GO WHERE THE COMPETITION GOES, BUILD AN IMPORT.*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2009, 07:35 AM~15922866
> *Some people spend 30k or more on their car and they still look like shit. SOME people just don't know how to build cars, even if they have money.
> 
> The 90's and prior actually had a simple style for the most part. Clean paint, chrome, rims and upholstery was all that mattered. You could keep your hood and truck closed and still be fine.
> ...


  HELL YEAH, YOU SAID IT BEST


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Dec 13 2009, 10:40 PM~15973631
> *I personally think too many people jump the gun, and slap on some rusty spokes with their dented up Cutlass and think they are the shit. The perceiption they receieve is negative. I've owned a couple of decent street rides, which I knew were clean for the times. Just because you venture other hobbies, does not mean you have left lowriding, which is my current case.
> 
> Bringing back the theme of Lowriding in the 1990's was saved in a time machine and will never come back.The car shows from the early 1990's are saved on VHS. Lowriding as a whole, was paused and currently trying to go forward, I think.
> ...


Gotta agree with that line! I myself spend just about everyday buffing/waxing the hell out of my ride. It has OG paint & OG interior and needed a little cleaning when I first got it, now the paint looks like a new and everytime I roll to a show everyone thinks I re-did the interior and thinks I got a new paint job. Im only 17 and already Lowriding in an all OG Cutlass with 13's, but damn I do get alot of comments and looks EVERY WHERE I go. It feels good knowing that I put work into my ride as far as detailing it to keep it as clean as possible and people notice it and comment on it. I also always try to make it to every cruise night here in my town just to show my respects to Lowriding and to show I got something to be proud of. I get home from school, grab a quick something to eat and head right out to the garage and start shining up the body and of course every single piece of chrome. That's basically my everyday life routine. I may not have alot of money to pour in my ride yet but I will always have pride in being a Lowrider and doing my best to keep my Cutty from looking shitty. I got something to make my own with many years ahead to do it  Just gonna always keep it clean & simple though. NO trailier queen shit. To me it ain't "LOWRIDING" if you arent "RIDING" in your car. I honestly don't see how they call these cercious cars at shows "LOWRIDERS" when all they do is sit in a garage or sit up on stands for it's life. Some people just get out of hand with there rides (Not Hating, Just My Out Look On Them). What's the point of building a car if your not on the streets RIDING for everyone to see. Anyway, thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2009, 12:51 PM~15977926
> *your white. :uh:
> *


No, I'm not.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

For everyone who uses Layitlow as their Lowrider bible you need to keep in mind that Most of the real OG Lowriders who who have been doing this their entire lives don't even fuck with computers. Theres a whole gap in history on Layitlow.. Old schoolers aren't into computers but they set the foundation for what is done now.. You just don't hear from them


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2009, 09:50 AM~15986626
> *No, I'm not.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 AM~15987118
> *For everyone who uses Layitlow as their Lowrider bible you need to keep in mind that Most of the real OG Lowriders who who have been doing this their entire lives don't even fuck with computers.  Theres a whole gap in history on Layitlow.. Old schoolers aren't into computers but they set the foundation for what is done now.. You just don't hear from them
> *


fortunately some of the old schoolers pass down the stories and younger people write about it on this site. :biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I beleive ogbrkboy is partially correct on the Og's and the computers, a lot of the og's just prefer not to get into the bullshit that sometimes get's going, me personally I like to see fresh idea's coming from the young rider's. ThAt's what will help to keep the game going. Myself I'm old as dirt, but when Iam I'm sactown I allway's look for the rider's, and am allway's surprised to see how many quality rides there are.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 07:46 AM~15975504
> *I'm feeling this ^^^
> 
> If your an average working dude building his car with his paycheck and want somthin clean you gotta make sacrifices man. ****** forsaking their dream ride for a woman or some fucking toys for a spoiled ass kid just to make the mother more happy that you bought the kid somthing. Dumb shit.
> ...


this describes me!!!!!! :cheesy: wow!!!! i am a builder :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2009, 10:23 AM~15987118
> *For everyone who uses Layitlow as their Lowrider bible you need to keep in mind that Most of the real OG Lowriders who who have been doing this their entire lives don't even fuck with computers.  Theres a whole gap in history on Layitlow.. Old schoolers aren't into computers but they set the foundation for what is done now.. You just don't hear from them
> *


TRUE! 
I know ALOT of OG'S from my club and others(and Im talking about homies that was riding since the 70's)that dont get on LIL! 
And hearing their story 3rd and 4th hand isnt the same as hearing it straight from them or looking at fotos from the 70's,80,s and 90's while telling their storys....or watchng a VHS video from the 80's!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2009, 09:12 AM~15987589
> *TRUE!
> I know ALOT of OG'S from my club and others(and Im talking about homies that was riding since the 70's)that dont get on LIL!
> And hearing their story 3rd and 4th hand isnt the same as hearing it straight from them or looking at fotos from the 70's,80,s and 90's while telling their storys....or watchng a BETA video from the 80's!
> *


 :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Dec 15 2009, 09:12 AM~15987589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you vatos have the Duke of Earl video from Victory Outreach? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15988022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE, CROSS THAT LINE!!!!!
YEs sir!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I had to post this link.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmc6Dlpjaw4&feature=related

:biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2009, 06:33 PM~15991708
> *Did you vatos have the Duke of Earl video from Victory Outreach?  :biggrin:
> *



Shit!!! I remember when my uncle used to take me to king and story, and i would hear all the victory outreach dudes preaching to everyone. That was in the 70's, i also cruised in the 80's, the 90's, and now im still out there cruising in 2000.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Dec 15 2009, 05:11 PM~15992052
> *Shit!!!    I remember when my uncle used to take me to king and story, and i would hear all the victory outreach dudes preaching to everyone.  That was in the 70's, i also cruised in the 80's, the 90's, and now im still out there cruising in 2000.
> *


4 DECADES :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 15 2009, 04:33 PM~15991708
> *Did you vatos have the Duke of Earl video from Victory Outreach?  :biggrin:
> *


DIPPINIT STILL HAS IT ON VHS :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Dec 15 2009, 05:11 PM~15992052
> *Shit!!!    I remember when my uncle used to take me to king and story, and i would hear all the victory outreach dudes preaching to everyone.  That was in the 70's, i also cruised in the 80's, the 90's, and now im still out there cruising in 2000.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Jesse Valadez Sr. watches Layitlow all the time, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2009, 09:42 AM~15987290
> *:uh:
> *


 Your rep'n Mongols now? :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2009, 10:43 PM~15993679
> *Your rep'n Mongols now? :uh:
> *


you reppin the black panthers? :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2009, 07:43 PM~15993679
> *Your rep'n Mongols now? :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 15 2009, 05:54 PM~15992457
> *DIPPINIT STILL HAS IT ON VHS  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Fucker, you were supposed to put it on DVD for me, then you put it on DVD and gave me back the VHS :uh: :cheesy: 

What you gonna do Cisco, you gonna take this neighborhood or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

All this talk about family first and not givin a shit about a $20 trophy is nonsense. I know I like to win. My kids enjoy going up to get a trophy.(Even if its only a participation trophy) :biggrin: I didn't build my car to be a points car, or to be a winner, or to even to compete with anyone, but I also didn't build it to lose.. :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2009, 02:27 AM~15995925
> *All this talk about family first and not givin a shit about a $20 trophy is nonsense. I know I like to win. My kids enjoy going up to get a trophy.(Even if its only a participation trophy) :biggrin:  I didn't build my car to be a points car, or to be a winner, or to even to compete with anyone, but I also didn't build it to lose..  :0
> *


can i go get one of your trophies for you???


:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2009, 11:28 PM~15995932
> *can i go get one of your trophies for you???
> :biggrin:
> *




Yeah, but they are 3" participation trophys, and thats only when I am one of the first 100 cars :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15995816
> *Yeah Fucker, you were supposed to put it on DVD for me, then you put it on DVD and gave me back the VHS :uh:  :cheesy:
> 
> What you gonna do Cisco, you gonna take this neighborhood or what?? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: my bad.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2009, 11:47 PM~15995613
> *you reppin the black panthers? :uh:
> *


YES. And you?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 08:57 AM~15996912
> *YES. And you?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

now were gonna get into a race war with a white guy repping a mexican bike club and a mexican reppin a black polititcal gang LMAO gotta love how LIL topics wander off! :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

i feel you homie but why don't they bring back some 90's prices. these fuckin guys now days charge WAY to fuckin much for doing shit to peoples cars. $10,000 paint jobs. hell Mr. Impala i got a quote from you to do my interior on my rag and you told me $5,000 installed. me personaly would not just throw anything together and roll. if people like yourself and bowtieconnection make it more resonable for homies to afford shit then you wouldn't see hoimes just throwing shit together. i'm not hating on you guy's. and i know everyone has to make a living. you guy's to top of the line work. bad ass work. but the prices now day even in this fucked up economy is way to much. bring back the 90's prices. just my 2 cent.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 05:40 PM~16001952
> *now were gonna get into a race war with a white guy repping a mexican bike club and a mexican reppin a black polititcal gang LMAO gotta love how LIL topics wander off!  :biggrin:
> *


AIN'T MEXICAN EITHER FOOL :uh: :cheesy: BESIDES THATS WHY WE GOT MODS IN HERE!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 04:40 PM~16001952
> *now were gonna get into a race war with a white guy repping a mexican bike club and a mexican reppin a black polititcal gang LMAO gotta love how LIL topics wander off!  :biggrin:
> *


CF from Trinidad, and Tatto from Palmdale


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 16 2009, 05:07 PM~16002228
> *i feel you homie but why don't they bring back some 90's prices. these fuckin guys now days charge WAY to fuckin much for doing shit to peoples cars. $10,000 paint jobs. hell Mr. Impala i got a quote from you to do my interior on my rag and you told me $5,000 installed. me personaly would not just throw anything together and roll. if people like yourself and bowtieconnection make it more resonable for homies to afford shit then you wouldn't see hoimes just throwing shit together. i'm not hating on you guy's. and i know everyone has to make a living. you guy's to top of the line work. bad ass work. but the prices  now day even in this fucked up economy is way to much. bring back the 90's prices. just my 2 cent.
> *



YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THE PRICE OF MATERIALS HAS SKYROCKETED. IF A SHOP KEPT "90S" PRICES IN THIS DAY. THAT SHOP WOULD GO UNDER IN A WEEK. YOU GOT TO THINK THE SHOP OWNER HAS BILLS, OVERHEAD, LABOR THAT HE HAS TO PAY. BEFORE HE PAYS HIMSELF.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 16 2009, 06:44 PM~16002610
> *YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THE PRICE OF MATERIALS HAS SKYROCKETED. IF A SHOP KEPT "90S" PRICES IN THIS DAY. THAT SHOP WOULD GO UNDER IN A WEEK. YOU GOT TO THINK THE SHOP OWNER HAS BILLS, OVERHEAD, LABOR THAT HE HAS TO PAY. BEFORE HE PAYS HIMSELF.
> *


Not entirely true. Materials have increased but not dramatically. For under $1,500.00 you can get some great paint, etc you need to paint a car. I'm talking candies and pearls too. 

What costs a lot now is labor. But if you find the right guy who just needs some money, get his name out there and has a small place to do his work, You be surprised what kinda paint you can get for under 6K. 

I'll use Doc who does patterns for example. That dude will most likly pattern your WHOLE car, in and out for about 5K. Some of these other painters get big headed and try to live off of doing 3-4 paint jobs a year. Then some of these "big names" take in more work and cars than they can handle along with a BIG depo$ite and never get the job done. Money ends up being lost and the car owner get's fucked. And you can't sue these crooks because they don't have shit and sleeping in their own shop probably. 

Too many builders get suckered into the hype and let these crooks touch their car. It's best (IMO) to go to the local family man who needs some work. 

Sorry if I went off point a little, but I thought that was a worth-while statement to make.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IN THE 90s you had your og hardcore Riders that were laying it down already...Lowridin in the 90s was fueld by mainstream media! Lowriders where everywhere! Music videos, Rap Lyrics what not. When a show came to the city people came in flocks and flocks! Jump on the wagon or not, alot of folks got into lowriding through this ave. Small but hardcore percentage of the older clubs maintaing from the 70s. Doing what they do anyways..

When you have a change in listening genre and youth following then the "PEOPLE SEE, PEOPLE DO" gets rerouted... YOu can the 90s was trendy cause that what it was...it was cheaper to slap some wheel on a honda and jump into club rather than fix up a Tradtional...you was still lowriding...

Compare that today, slap some 20s on your ride and your a baller...cuz thats all the music is about, videos and chit...in order to REVIVe lowriding, its got to be put in the mainstream! 


And maybe its not even Reviving, maybe it was just to exploited then...to over the top... Compare that with muscle cars, or any other car enthusiast.. Do certain hot eras stand out more than they do today...or certain time?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 16 2009, 08:07 PM~16002228
> *i feel you homie but why don't they bring back some 90's prices. these fuckin guys now days charge WAY to fuckin much for doing shit to peoples cars. $10,000 paint jobs. hell Mr. Impala i got a quote from you to do my interior on my rag and you told me $5,000 installed. me personaly would not just throw anything together and roll. if people like yourself and bowtieconnection make it more resonable for homies to afford shit then you wouldn't see hoimes just throwing shit together. i'm not hating on you guy's. and i know everyone has to make a living. you guy's to top of the line work. bad ass work. but the prices  now day even in this fucked up economy is way to much. bring back the 90's prices. just my 2 cent.
> *


rims are cheaper today than ever was back in the day...

hydros...they aint much of a difference...

paint..not everyones getting a 10 g paint job...

interior, since most peeps roll stock now, save you a bit in that area too...

Under carriage is more in abundance...seems like only the tops rides had the bellys done and frame wraps...seems everyone has that now...must be affordable...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 16 2009, 06:07 PM~16002228
> *i feel you homie but why don't they bring back some 90's prices. these fuckin guys now days charge WAY to fuckin much for doing shit to peoples cars. $10,000 paint jobs. hell Mr. Impala i got a quote from you to do my interior on my rag and you told me $5,000 installed. me personaly would not just throw anything together and roll. if people like yourself and bowtieconnection make it more resonable for homies to afford shit then you wouldn't see hoimes just throwing shit together. i'm not hating on you guy's. and i know everyone has to make a living. you guy's to top of the line work. bad ass work. but the prices  now day even in this fucked up economy is way to much. bring back the 90's prices. just my 2 cent.
> *


shit more like 80's prices cuz in the 90's when i was building my car i was still in the six figures range . and we did most all work in house


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

well we you are talking BOWTIECONNECTION which aint no joke. you guy's build some of the badest shit on the planet. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 05:56 PM~16002749
> *Not entirely true. Materials have increased but not dramatically. For under $1,500.00 you can get some great paint, etc you need to paint a car. I'm talking candies and pearls too.
> 
> What costs a lot now is labor. But if you find the right guy who just needs some money, get his name out there and has a small place to do his work, You be surprised what kinda paint you can get for under 6K.
> ...



very true! what i should have said is some of the big name shops that build big $$ cars. i know places where i can have my interior done for right around $2k and not sacrifice quality and craftsmanship. same thing for painters. like you said theres guys out there who are bad ass that would do it for next months rent.

guess it all depends on what your pockets allow you to spend. all i know is i do what i can when i can. as long as my cars a work in progress im doing alright.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 10:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *



I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it. People will talk shit to you if you're car doesn't have candy paint or if it just has stock paint. People will see the defects of a car instead of the potential. People would rather criticize a leaky hydraulic system, than spend the extra 15 minutes and help a newcomer on how to prevent/fix them. 

Unlike any other car discipline, this one is very oriented towards do it yourselfers and a one where the welder and painter dominate. If you're not either one then you need to have to deep pockets to be competitive. People can't respect a well built car if it's bought unless it's worth upwards of 30 k. 

You don't see this anywhere else outside of lowriding. It's not what it used to be because peoples motivation for having a clean lowrider are crushed as soon as they take their car out. We're running the newcomers from lowriding because their first car isn't as clean as our 4th or 5th. No newcomers and we expect to get bigger.

People get into cars because they like to socialize, and it's easier to slap on a wing on an import and go cruising, racing, play, whatever with a bunch of them. If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.

That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.

So, in short. Organization, acceptance, and there isn't any more cars that can be made into lowriders being manufactured.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 17 2009, 12:03 AM~16006230
> *very true! what i should have said is some of the big name shops that build big $$ cars. i know places where i can have my interior done for right around $2k and not sacrifice quality and craftsmanship. same thing for painters. like you said theres guys out there who are bad ass that would do it for next months rent.
> 
> guess it all depends on what your pockets allow you to spend. all i know is i do what i can when i can. as long as my cars a work in progress im doing alright.
> *


Your right bro. I feel that way NOW. I'm guilty myself of basically "killing" myself being infatuated over my car. It will get done right...as I can afford it and I'm not afraid of going to the local mom and pop shop as long as their doing good work.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 17 2009, 03:15 AM~16006760
> *I hope I don't offend you or other people on here by saying this, but that's just it.  If you only have the budget to juice and put spokes on your car, you're not even allowed to ride along with clubs regardless if you want to join or just appreciate lowriders and want to hang out with people who do the same.
> 
> That said we just need more organization, the 90's were about the streets. Now we've limited ourselves to shows.
> ...


Well put.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 03:21 AM~16007199
> *Your right bro. I feel that way NOW. I'm guilty myself of basically "killing" myself being infatuated over my car. It will get done right...as I can afford it and I'm not afraid of going to the local mom and pop shop as long as their doing good work.
> *


"killing" yourself? right i remember doing that. im not building a turntable car. i do remember doing whatever it took to get what i needed. sacrificing certain things just to get that part or whatvever i needed. those days are long gone for me. theres other things i like to spend money on also, as much as i love lowriding. i refuse to let myself get stressed out over a car. we all gotta remember this is suppose to be FUN.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 07:40 PM~16001952
> *now were gonna get into a race war with a white guy repping a mexican bike club and a mexican reppin a black polititcal gang LMAO gotta love how LIL topics wander off!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 16 2009, 10:31 PM~16003776
> *shit  more like 80's prices  cuz in the 90's when i was building my car i was still in the six figures range .  and we did most all work in house
> *


it was those damn brakes you had on SSPlayer. :biggrin: 


badass parts add up fast.

















a little off topic (probably no more than usual)...but i kinda miss seeing cars with black undercarriage. BADASS paint, BADASS interior and laying hard on the ground.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 16 2009, 07:31 PM~16003776
> *shit  more like 80's prices  cuz in the 90's when i was building my car i was still in the six figures range .  and we did most all work in house
> *


That is a drop in the bucket for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2009, 09:42 PM~15993667
> *Jesse Valadez Sr. watches Layitlow all the time, I'm sure of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass PIC.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TOPIC IS DEEP!! :yes:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I THINK THE BIGGEST THINK IS KNOWLEDGE FOR OUR YOUTH AND LETTING THEM KNOW THERE PAST


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 17 2009, 03:41 PM~16012574
> *I THINK THE BIGGEST THINK IS KNOWLEDGE FOR OUR YOUTH AND LETTING THEM KNOW THERE PAST
> *


IF THERE IS NO PAST YOUR USUALLY LOST AND DONT KNOW WHERE TO START... THEN YOU GOT TO START OVER. BUT IF YOU GOT HISTORY THEN YOU KNOW WHERE ITS BEEN (INCLUDING STORIES OF CERTAIN PEOPLE THAT PUSHED IT ALONG) AND THE DIRECTION IT WAS HEADED IN. AND TODAY YOU CAN CHANGE THE DIRECTION SO YOU CAN HAVE A FUTURE, A COMMON GOAL. AND THAT GOES FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 17 2009, 12:56 PM~16010399
> *That is a drop in the bucket for you!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahahah i wish . but u probably know exactly what im talkin bout homie . hows the trey coming


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2009, 12:49 PM~16010335
> *it was those damn brakes you had on SSPlayer. :biggrin:
> badass parts add up fast.
> a little off topic (probably no more than usual)...but i kinda miss seeing cars with black undercarriage. BADASS paint, BADASS interior and laying hard on the ground.
> *


what up mr tatt long time no hear from ya . yea its true bad ass parts add up quick those damn brakes cost as much as some peoples whole undercarriage did but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bowtie connection dot net!? :cheesy: 

should i hold off on buying some stuff until after the 1st?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 18 2009, 09:46 AM~16019434
> *bowtie connection dot net!?  :cheesy:
> 
> should i hold off on buying some stuff until after the 1st?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 18 2009, 03:46 PM~16022419
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

its easier to build a rat rod than a lowrider. combining the two is gonna be fun too.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 29 2009, 08:37 PM~16128303
> *its easier to build a rat rod than a lowrider.  combining the two is gonna be fun too.
> *



WHEN YOU SAY RAT ROD YOU MEAN SATIN PAINT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'D RATHER SEE A CLEAN ASS STREET CAR DOING LOW 40'S THAN A 2K BUCKET DOING 60!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 AM~16016343
> *what up mr tatt  long time no hear  from ya  . yea its true  bad ass parts add up quick  those damn brakes cost as much as some peoples whole undercarriage did  but it was fun while it lasted
> *


whats up big homie?


:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 29 2009, 11:37 PM~16128303
> *its easier to build a rat rod than a lowrider.  combining the two is gonna be fun too.
> *


goddamn thats an ignorant word. :angry:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2009, 02:09 PM~16134942
> *goddamn thats an ignorant word. :angry:
> *


pot calling the kettle black 

it is but some people dont know what a trad rod is kinda like this site and the word donk


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 06:48 PM~16136666
> *pot calling the kettle black
> 
> it is but some people dont know what a trad rod is kinda like this site and the word donk
> *


how is that the "pot calling the kettle black"???????????????



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 07:45 PM~16148309
> *lol
> *


sup dude?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

2010 BUILD YOUR CAR OR HAVE IT BUILT JUST DO IT RIGHT SO WE CAN SHOW THE WORLD WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 31 2009, 11:49 PM~16151107
> *2010 BUILD YOUR CAR OR HAVE IT BUILT JUST DO IT RIGHT SO WE CAN SHOW THE WORLD WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT
> *


EXACTLY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 1 2010, 12:49 AM~16151107
> *2010 BUILD YOUR CAR OR HAVE IT BUILT JUST DO IT RIGHT SO WE CAN SHOW THE WORLD WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Dec 29 2009, 10:37 PM~16128303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've heard old school hot rodders sayin they hate that word, its a word they came up with recently, etc.

i've always understood the word 'rat' to mean speakin about a big block motor. 



and back to the subject, hustle harder 63 said it right


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2009, 11:10 PM~16150525
> *sup dude?
> *


Just looking and this damn topic.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 1 2010, 12:01 PM~16152429
> *i've heard old school hot rodders sayin they hate that word, its a word they came up with recently, etc.
> 
> i've always understood the word 'rat' to mean speakin about a big block motor.
> ...


well...originally, there were RAT BIKES.


flat black, no chrome, old parts, etc etc.




then some genius (sarcasm) thought it would be cool to build a rod similar to those rat bikes. and now all of the sudden you got 18 year old kids all the way to 70 year old dudes building those cars claiming ITS TRADITIONAL and its been done that way for decades (when in reality its a recent fad, hopefully 2010 will bring a new decade with less ignorance).


AND OBVIOUSLY NONE OF IT HAS TO DO WITH LOWRIDING. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *"The term "rat rod" was first used by the high dollar, show cars guys to describe the low-buck, home built drivers. Don't forget the roots of the hobby (streetrods), it was the little guy in a garage on a budget (with help from his friends) that started it all. If you call them HOT RODS, TRADITIONAL RODS, STREETRODS, or RAT RODS they are here to stay. These cars are a form or art and expression of their owners and builders."*


 * Now Back to our regular schedule programming* :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> *"The term "rat rod" was first used by the high dollar, show cars guys to describe the low-buck, home built drivers.*


*
100% incorrect*



BUT YEA, BACK TO LOWRIDING. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 17 2009, 01:49 PM~16010335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means a poorly put togther death trap with used stuff that most would throw out and dub it "Cool".


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 1 2010, 08:53 PM~16157189
> *well...originally, there were RAT BIKES.
> flat black, no chrome, old parts, etc etc.
> then some genius (sarcasm) thought it would be cool to build a rod similar to those rat bikes. and now all of the sudden you got 18 year old kids all the way to 70 year old dudes building those cars claiming ITS TRADITIONAL and its been done that way for decades (when in reality its a recent fad, hopefully 2010 will bring a new decade with less ignorance).
> ...


rat rods have been around for a bit I seen em fifteen years ago out on the salt flats [speed weak] there out there every year .i think they just got popular.as far as rat bikes go people dont seam to like my ratty pan head i dont think ive washed it since the 80s lotsa road sweat from nomadin .as far as lowriders go there a custom cage just like any other custom cage [hot rod ,rat rod,lowrider,chopper] all go up and down in popularity. look at all the posers riden store bought choppers these days.lowriders posers are just leavin the game thug puppets arent cool anymore.I think that could be good for lowriding cause now the real car builders can get back to rebuilding the lowrider image.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 3 2010, 01:07 AM~16167522
> *Best part of lowriding to me.......Having a car sit on the ground.
> I think he means a poorly put togther death trap with used stuff that most would throw out and dub it "Cool".
> *


nothing cooler than a death trap


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 11:39 AM~16169654
> *nothing cooler than a death trap
> 
> 
> ...


that is cool :


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 12:39 PM~16169654
> *nothing cooler than a death trap
> 
> 
> ...


That looks more like a cartoonish Hot Rod then a rat rod.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 3 2010, 02:47 PM~16171089
> *That looks more like a cartoonish Hot Rod then a rat rod.
> *


 :uh: you must be one of those it has to be a black 29 highboy with white walls, tuck and roll guts, flathead and flame paint job to be a hot rod. am i right.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 28 2009, 06:30 PM~15808223
> *For me, I would rather park my ride at a Club Picnic, Show n Shine or Toy Drive then the Big Shows!! There I get to see the cars built in the clubs back yards and garages. The cars with the child car seats in the back seat so the future Lil Lowrider can come and check things out. Where the lady is riding "shotgun" Where like last weekend Majestics, Avondale had their 10 year Anniversary Picnic and over 20 some clubs showed up to support them. BBQ's in the parking lot. People handing you a beer from their cooler as you walked by. Offering you some carne n chicken. The music, the Hop, the cars cruising the parking lot. Thats what Revives Lowriding!!! My 2 Cents! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 05:18 PM~16171751
> *:uh: you must be one of those it has to be a black 29 highboy with white walls, tuck and roll guts, flathead and flame paint job to be a hot rod. am i right.
> *


:uh: Nope.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 3 2010, 04:48 PM~16171977
> *:uh: Nope.
> *


bullshit


----------



## ORIGINALS C.C. (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 12:39 PM~16169654
> *nothing cooler than a death trap
> 
> 
> ...


UGLY ASS CAR HOW THE FUCK DO YOU DRIVE THAT SHIT CANT EVEN SEE OUT THE WINDOW :uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 05:58 PM~16172054
> *bullshit
> *


Well think what you like.

Enjoy your jalopy rides.


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORIGINALS C.C._@Jan 3 2010, 05:27 PM~16172367
> *UGLY ASS CAR HOW THE FUCK DO YOU DRIVE THAT SHIT CANT EVEN SEE OUT THE WINDOW :uh:
> *


looks better than a regal or ugly ass 80s cadi


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 11:21 AM~16168827
> *rat rods have been around for a bit  I seen  em fifteen years ago out on the salt flats [speed weak] there out there every year .i think they just got popular.as far as rat bikes go people dont seam to like my ratty pan head i dont think ive washed it since the 80s lotsa road sweat from nomadin .as far as lowriders go there a custom cage just like any other  custom cage [hot rod ,rat rod,lowrider,chopper] all go up and down in popularity. look at all the posers riden store bought choppers these days.lowriders posers are just leavin the game thug puppets arent cool anymore.I think that could be good for lowriding cause now the real car builders can get back to rebuilding the lowrider image.
> *


15 years is recent. 



Panheads = :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 09:30 PM~16175010
> *looks better than a regal or ugly ass 80s cadi
> *


BUT NOT BETTER THEN A BOMB OR AN IMPALA


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2010, 09:42 PM~16175178
> *15 years is recent.
> Panheads =  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> *


yes it is. but there is a town called wendover nevada on the salt flats and it has a casino called the nugget upstairs thers a salt flat speed museum with photos from the late 40s 50s 60s and 70s land speed records and other cool stuff and there are picts of rat rodders that come from all over the u.s .to the salt flats every year so they do have history.


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 3 2010, 10:21 PM~16175645
> *BUT NOT BETTER THEN A BOMB OR AN IMPALA
> *


agreed .....thats all I build


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 10:54 PM~16176085
> *agreed .....thats all I build
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the cars you would see at the flat, I would not consider rat rods,like the term implies today. They just didnt have a reason to paint the cars back then. it wasnt on purpose or a style.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2010, 08:32 PM~16240524
> *the cars you would see at the flat, I would not consider rat rods,like the term implies today. They just didnt have a reason to paint the cars back then. it wasnt on purpose or a style.
> *


nope  it was because they didnt have the scratch.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Check it fame. I believe the current state of lowriding and availability of 60's thru 70's traditionals will become more abundant in the years to come :wow: As these Og cars become rarer and more expensive. It could possibly create a great opportunity for re-pop impalas. Put a thought on this! Clean ass bodies built with better materials and safety features. Brand new Frames wrapped and ready for paint. Just Add a crate fuel injected 327. Some four wheel disk, switches,hydros,Paint, and interior. :biggrin: Yes you lose the og status(Dayton=OG China's=Not OG). But the cost and quality coupled with availability.Shit homies this thing will last a few life times


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 11 2010, 10:26 AM~16253192
> *It could possibly create a great  opportunity for re-pop impalas.
> *


thats been in the works for a few years now.



the 63 and 64 bodies were close to completion 4 years ago, its just a matter of time and trademarking.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

maybe LRM was listening! 

Show Hop

The following rules apply to the Show Hop Class: 

Definitions:
Show hop is intended for vehicles built to hop with show quality modifications and craftsmanship in mind, Including custom paint, interior, motor, plating, Stereo etc. Vehicles should be mild custom or above as defined in the Show Exhibition and Safety Rules.

1. The Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the inspection teams, hopping officials and judges. Entrants may not protest any decision of the inspection teams, hopping officials or judges.
2. All Safety related general rules will be strictly enforced.
3. There are no limitation on set up and suspension
4. Vehicles must have minimal advertising (example no large stickers, banners etc)
5. Judges have final determination if a vehicle should compete in this category.
6. Vehicles will be scored on their highest hop, no getting stuck.
7. This is a “winner takes all” class with the prize being $500 and a first place plaque.
8. Vehicles score will have 2 components show score and hop score. Competitor with highest overall combination of those 2 scores wins.
9. Show score based on show rules and guidelines judged buy a show judge and scored 0-100 points with 100 being best. 
10. hop score based on highest hop 1 point per inch. 
11. For example, a vehicle that receives 50 show points and hops 65” would have a score of 50+65 for a total of 115 points. The vehicle with the highest combined score wins and may not have hopped the highest.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2010, 11:31 AM~16531627
> *maybe LRM was listening!
> 
> Show Hop
> ...


nice idea


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

You just cant stop time. It will evolve one way or the other. So if you want to bring back 90's lowriing, its going be hard.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lowriding Is Coming Back Fast In My Neck Of THe Woods...  
Couple Weeks Ago


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 11:39 AM~16169654
> *nothing cooler than a death trap
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: first thing i saw was that linc limo in the back,.,wish i had that to put switches on it,.,. 

oh n the purple car,.,.?????,.,.,.not sure wat to say bout that,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 1 2010, 12:49 AM~16151107
> *2010 BUILD YOUR CAR OR HAVE IT BUILT JUST DO IT RIGHT SO WE CAN SHOW THE WORLD WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT
> *


i agree wit u homie,., to many peeps talk shit n thats wat messed up lowridein,.,.if you build ur car n u did a single pump set up for the whole car,.peeps wanna say its built wrong u need three pumps and that u need to reinforce the frame and a bunch otha stuff,.,.if u have some build u a lowrider they talk shit because you didnt do it so u cant take credit for it,.,.if you buy a lowrider then u get that BUILT NOT BOUGHT bullshit,.,

so i say fuc it.,.,.im gonna build my cars the way i want i feel that i dont need to show the world shit,.,.ima drive my regular lowriders ona daily basis and get my regular tickets that i always get from the cops,..,fucc it,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

my solution to get lowrider back on track is if everyone drives there lowrider on a regular basis to work n back to school to the store,.to the doctor,.etc and if we all build as many lowriders as we can.,.whether it be for ourselfs or fo the homies,,.thats the solution i bring to the table.,.

and lets stop the hatin n shyt talkin.,,.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 18 2010, 01:31 AM~18072776
> *my solution to get lowrider back on track is if everyone drives there lowrider on a regular basis to work n back to school to the store,.to the doctor,.etc and if we all build as many lowriders as we can.,.whether it be for ourselfs or fo the homies,,.thats the solution i bring to the table.,.
> 
> and lets stop the hatin n shyt talkin.,,.
> *


not convenient...

driving my low around as a daily is what got my dirst 64 totaled.... not something i wana deal with so much


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i dont think it will ever come back to the old ways.too much has evolved in the scene.and back in the 90s it was pop culture to be gangsta.its not anymore.personally i hope it never does,that way we stick out more when we pull our cars out and its not an every day thing for the masses to see.plus if everybodys driving them it opens back up the troublemaker stereo type. right now its more real riders versus people on the bandwagon and the people that do it when its not popular are less likely to cause trouble in their low low giving us all a black eye.too many new people on the scene at once just brings us negativity as the past has proven.lets keep it small and exclusive.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 18 2010, 02:02 PM~18075625
> *i dont think it will ever come back to the old ways.too much has evolved in the scene.and back in the 90s it was pop culture to be gangsta.its not anymore.personally i hope it never does,that way we stick out more when we pull our cars out and its not an every day thing for the masses to see.plus if everybodys driving them it opens back up the troublemaker stereo type. right now its more real riders versus people on the bandwagon and the people that do it when its not popular are less likely to cause trouble in their low low giving us all a black eye.too many new people on the scene at once just brings us negativity as the past has proven.lets keep it small and exclusive.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 18 2010, 12:31 AM~18072776
> *my solution to get lowrider back on track is if everyone drives there lowrider on a regular basis to work n back to school to the store,.to the doctor,.etc and if we all build as many lowriders as we can.,.whether it be for ourselfs or fo the homies,,.thats the solution i bring to the table.,.
> 
> and lets stop the hatin n shyt talkin.,,.
> *


Agree with all that except, driving car everywhere.
Have had car stolen from work. attempted carjacking, chased, you name it.
Have a family now and I would not put them in danger.
But we should support the cruise nights, picnics and shows.
Thats one big benefit to me about riding with a club, not getting caught alone.
I would just not want to be predictable anymore about where i drive through or park. 

You cant come into this sport knowing it all, you have to learn as you go.
Eventually we will all be O.G.`s. So when we see someone new to this
just let them borrow a young hogg tape or some old LRM issues :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 18 2010, 02:02 PM~18075625
> *i dont think it will ever come back to the old ways.too much has evolved in the scene.and back in the 90s it was pop culture to be gangsta.its not anymore.personally i hope it never does,that way we stick out more when we pull our cars out and its not an every day thing for the masses to see.plus if everybodys driving them it opens back up the troublemaker stereo type. right now its more real riders versus people on the bandwagon and the people that do it when its not popular are less likely to cause trouble in their low low giving us all a black eye.too many new people on the scene at once just brings us negativity as the past has proven.lets keep it small and exclusive.
> *


hhhmmm,.,.yeah i see ur point,.,.but i guess this topic is bout

"""Reviving The Current State of Lowriding"""

u have a good comment though,.,.u should cut it n paste it on the

other topic similar to this one,.,.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Was thinking about this, one way to fuel this revival is to mirror what the hotrod guys have done. Taken their rebel image and turned it into a respectable thing. One major thing is the stereotyped image that the public knows that we need to change. Its happening slowly, especially in California I've noticed; with the Petersen Museum shows and opening up the cruise nights.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 19 2010, 11:17 PM~18089891
> *hhhmmm,.,.yeah i see ur point,.,.but i guess this topic is bout
> 
> """Reviving The Current State of Lowriding"""
> ...


thanx i wish i was wrong,but unfortunatly i dont think i am  i miss driving in a line of low lows like back in the day.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 20 2010, 08:23 AM~18091273
> *thanx i wish i was wrong,but unfortunatly i dont think i am  i miss driving in a line of low lows like back in the day.
> *


oh that sucks ,.,.man we have that out here a lotta times././well start up ur line,.,.,.
some one has to start it,.,


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

I drive my ride to all the shows in the Dallas Ft. Worth area. [and, I live an hour and a half North] It rides a little rough but, that's the way it is. I just bought the Monte Carlo from "Livin' the Low Life", and I'll be driving that one too ! 
On the streets, man...everybody checkin' you out, and paying you respect, thumbs up, taking pics of your ride....Cool. I've had people pull over, then get behind me so they can see everything. Makes you feel good.

The CEO of the Boulevard Aces C.C. has started a new movement for the lowriders here in Texas. TLA Texas Lowrider Association. More about the lifestyle and less about paying dues. ....Get on the train !

TTMFT


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Light bulb*

National Cruise night perhaps???? 

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'd like more people to ride junk.

makes the nice rides look nicer.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 22 2010, 12:56 AM~18109604
> *oh that sucks ,.,.man we have that out here a lotta times././well start up ur line,.,.,.
> some one has to start it,.,
> *


ive tried that over and over again,nobody puts effort into it.its like people dont even care about cleaning their cars before an event anymore much less show up for anything planned.ill continue to be solo in my city i guess :dunno: i just dont think a lot of people can even afford it nowadays in this bad economy so the ones that are into are loosing interest as well.bills should come first ive heard. :biggrin: wouldnt know.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

turn the fuckin key on whatever you got make sure your legal and hit the street


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lowridin has faded big time. I remember when Lowrider Magazine was tha shit(late 80's & 90's) when they had shows! Tha cruise was off tha hook after tha show! Then all tha gangsters came out and fucked it all up. Man fights and shootings were deep. They had cops on horses to boot everyone off tha sidewalks. There were so many people out they had to always close tha streets off. So no more shows in San Jo. Then in LA. Same shit goes down. Now you have jus tha Super Shows, and tha smaller shows here and there. I was outta tha game for a lot of tha 90's cuz I was in tha Army. Came back and was like DAMN wut happened?! So I said fuck it and got a 64 in 02'. I'm still thinking about my priorities and tha 64 is still in tha shop, frame off bout a 1 1/2 years. So now I'm 40 and tha streets aren't tha same anymore. Back then all u had was ur ryde and girls. Now these days OG's got other things to deal with. Familia! Numero uno! Yeah I'mma always be down for lowriders but it's not a priority. Jus my quick thoughts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If want to expand must take the game to the people like hot rodders did. I meen do stuff like take lowriders to non lowrider shows, start inviting other styles of cars to lowriding events etc. I may be wrong but seems this would be how to expand and by all meens if want to grow lowriders in popularity must strart building more than 10% of the available cars.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 23 2010, 03:35 PM~18124840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


????lol??? :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 23 2010, 03:48 PM~18124954
> *????lol??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I havent been lowriding that long, but 90´s lowriding made a big impression on me and got me interested in Lowriders. 
Lowriding to me is cruising the boulevard in style, doing it the oldschool way. 
Im positive that anyone with a ordinary 9-5 job could build a show-worthy lowrider to cruise in the streets, its all about dedication.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 13 2010, 06:39 PM~19061063
> *I havent been lowriding that long, but 90´s lowriding made a big impression on me and got me interested in Lowriders.
> Lowriding to me is cruising the boulevard in style, doing it the oldschool way.
> Im positive that anyone with a ordinary 9-5 job could build a show-worthy lowrider to cruise in the streets, its all about dedication.
> *


x2 on everything u said...


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

And whats up with people trying to sell garbage for 5k? so many on here and on craigslist, tell me another thing why does it take 50 to 60 to build a bad ass car that will most likeley go for 16-20 on craigslist and still not get sold?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Nov 14 2010, 10:57 PM~19069334
> *And whats up with people trying to sell garbage for 5k? so many on here and on craigslist, tell me another thing why does it take 50 to 60 to build a bad ass car that will most likeley go for 16-20 on craigslist and still not get sold?
> *


I call BS on half the car owners claiming 50-60 g's to build an 80's caddy(for example)


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 11:11 PM~18119262
> *If want to expand must take the game to the people like hot rodders did. I meen do stuff like take lowriders to non lowrider shows, start inviting other styles of cars to lowriding events etc. I may be wrong but seems this would be how to expand and by all meens if want to grow lowriders in popularity must strart building more than 10% of the available cars.
> *


or stop talking to shit to people who want to go outside the 10%


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

oh and another thing people need to get off the computer and into the garage and streets!


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Nov 15 2010, 05:39 PM~19076285
> *oh and another thing people need to get off the computer and into the garage and streets!
> *


Alright, alright........Logging off and into the garage I go. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Nov 15 2010, 05:39 PM~19076285
> *oh and another thing people need to get off the computer and into the garage and streets!
> *



Sometimes I hit LIL in the garage and in the car


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 13 2010, 06:39 PM~19061063
> *I havent been lowriding that long, but 90´s lowriding made a big impression on me and got me interested in Lowriders.
> Lowriding to me is cruising the boulevard in style, doing it the oldschool way.
> Im positive that anyone with a ordinary 9-5 job could build a show-worthy lowrider to cruise in the streets, its all about dedication.
> *


WELL STATED...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

if this site is a representation of lowriders get the shovel and start digging the hole 

theres too many dumbfucks out there that think they are purist and experts half the time they got everything all wrong. 


this topic is a good example of how these same fucking idiots cant appreciate a nice well built car even though its different from what they like. 



sometimes i wonder how many people on here would even know how to work on that lowrider sitting in their driveway. fucking trenders not car enthusiast's and thats all there is to it


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The pleasure we derive from the representation of the past is due, not only to the beauty it can be clothed in, but also to its essential qualities found in the present. Bottom Line Lowriding is was and forever will be a art form. And like all art it's approach, timing, technique and finished work will be forever criticized and questioned. Elder Richard G. Scott wrote “Think of the long view of life, not just what's going to happen today or tomorrow. Don't give up what you most want in life for something you think you want now.” Passion commitment and dedication are the fundamentals every purist, traditionalist,wanna be, expert, critic, admirer, and Lowrider should adhere to *period *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 21 2010, 10:01 PM~19129621
> *if this site is a representation of  lowriders    get the shovel and start digging the hole
> 
> theres too many dumbfucks out there that think they are purist and experts half the time they got everything all wrong.
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, but I think most of the trenders left a few years ago... that's why some folks think lowriding dead. Lowriding ain't that cool with pop culture anymore. Just the folks who came along before the 90's fad and the ones that have it in their blood it are still hittin it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 PM~19138059
> *I agree with most of what you said, but I think most of the trenders left a few years ago... that's why some folks think lowriding dead.  Lowriding ain't that cool with pop culture anymore.  Just the folks who came along before the 90's fad and the ones that have it in their blood it are still hittin it.
> *


if you look around this site theres still alot of them left. 


its not just lowriding though those von dutch affliction ******* are ruining rodding too


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Nov 22 2010, 11:23 PM~19138059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the von dutch guys are band wagoners too?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 22 2010, 11:19 PM~19138772
> *Trenders gave it alot of exposure tho. I think if lows were on tv more some would come back
> lol the von dutch guys are band wagoners too?
> *


dont get spry

you know the kinda people im talking about maybe if i said the ed hardy tshirt wearing ******* 


that sit better with you?


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 23 2010, 12:24 AM~19138836
> *dont get spry
> 
> you know the kinda people im talking about  maybe if i said the ed hardy tshirt wearing *******
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 09:12 PM~19138696
> *if you look around this site  theres still alot of them left.
> its not just lowriding though those von dutch affliction *******  are ruining rodding too
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 4 sho


----------



## chevyman125 (Sep 23, 2007)

BEST TOPIC AWARD!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 08:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *


Lowriding will never return to how it was in the '90's for more than several reasons previously metioned. We should be aware and concern ourselves with where lowriding is going. Lowriding will never die, but will it's image change in the way that hot roddings image has changed? One way to do this is for LRM and all clubs to work together and support one another. Put aside ill-feelings of the past. Clean up the image of lowriding. Nothing has bothered me more than attending the Super Show and viewing half-dressed women and men dressed-up as cholos at the shows. Really? Some lowrider builders have modified their car building techniques to the point that they can compete at non-lowrider shows, but some have not modified their attitudes and the way they carry/portray themselves. With that, can it really be expected for lowriding to be taken seriously?

Some of us need to learn the difference between constructive criticsm and hating. "Hating" and having "haters" is used much too often in lowriding. That holds back lowriding and people being inclined to build a lowrider. Don't be too proud to ask for advice or have skin that's too thin to accept constructive criticsm.

Build what you like and as you can afford to build. Some of us don't have the capital to invest into a '59 Chevrolet Impala convertible, but may have enough capital to invest into a '79 Oldsmobile Cutlass. Build that Cutlass to the best of your ability and as you can afford it. There's nothing in lowriding that anyone has to prove (per se). Prove to yourself that you have the dedication and heart to build what you like to completion. Dispite the time it takes to complete, be sure it's clean and right.

What lowriding encountered inthe '70's, '80's, and '90's is history. Sometimes history repeats itself, but we cannot stand still waiting for it to happen. We can (and must) look back at history to learn from it. Learn from it where we've been and where we're possibly going.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 25 2010, 07:08 PM~19165308
> *Lowriding will never return to how it was in the '90's for more than several reasons previously metioned. We should be aware and concern ourselves with where lowriding is going. Lowriding will never die, but will it's image change in the way that hot roddings image has changed? One way to do this is for LRM and all clubs to work together and support one another. Put aside ill-feelings of the past. Clean up the image of lowriding. Nothing has bothered me more than attending the Super Show and viewing half-dressed women and men dressed-up as cholos at the shows. Really? Some lowrider builders have modified their car building techniques to the point that they can compete at non-lowrider shows, but some have not modified their attitudes and the way they carry/portray themselves. With that, can it really be expected for lowriding to be taken seriously?
> 
> Some of us need to learn the difference between constructive criticsm and hating. "Hating" and having "haters" is used much too often in lowriding. That holds back lowriding and people being inclined to build a lowrider. Don't be too proud to ask for advice or have skin that's too thin to accept constructive criticsm.
> ...


real shit tyrone


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 25 2010, 08:08 PM~19165308
> *Lowriding will never return to how it was in the '90's for more than several reasons previously metioned. We should be aware and concern ourselves with where lowriding is going. Lowriding will never die, but will it's image change in the way that hot roddings image has changed? One way to do this is for LRM and all clubs to work together and support one another. Put aside ill-feelings of the past. Clean up the image of lowriding. Nothing has bothered me more than attending the Super Show and viewing half-dressed women and men dressed-up as cholos at the shows. Really? Some lowrider builders have modified their car building techniques to the point that they can compete at non-lowrider shows, but some have not modified their attitudes and the way they carry/portray themselves. With that, can it really be expected for lowriding to be taken seriously?
> 
> Some of us need to learn the difference between constructive criticsm and hating. "Hating" and having "haters" is used much too often in lowriding. That holds back lowriding and people being inclined to build a lowrider. Don't be too proud to ask for advice or have skin that's too thin to accept constructive criticsm.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18075625
> *i dont think it will ever come back to the old ways.too much has evolved in the scene.and back in the 90s it was pop culture to be gangsta.its not anymore.personally i hope it never does,that way we stick out more when we pull our cars out and its not an every day thing for the masses to see.plus if everybodys driving them it opens back up the troublemaker stereo type. right now its more real riders versus people on the bandwagon and the people that do it when its not popular are less likely to cause trouble in their low low giving us all a black eye.too many new people on the scene at once just brings us negativity as the past has proven.lets keep it small and exclusive.
> *


Not being mainstream is was what attracted me to lowriding in the 90's. While it was more popular here than it is now..there were still just a few in my area.

about 5 years ago there were non local. Nothing like pulling into a show and hitting the switch on a bunch of mini trucks or hot rodders..the whole crowd swarms. I'll always be modest and respectful..try to explain to the old timers how it works..when they ask why would you want to do that?? I say why does someone want 800 hp? Why jack a truck up 6ft in the air. Its just something that I love just like you do. And I always respond to the up down hand motion...even when it gets old.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 25 2010, 08:08 PM~19165308
> *Lowriding will never return to how it was in the '90's for more than several reasons previously metioned. We should be aware and concern ourselves with where lowriding is going. Lowriding will never die, but will it's image change in the way that hot roddings image has changed? One way to do this is for LRM and all clubs to work together and support one another. Put aside ill-feelings of the past. Clean up the image of lowriding. Nothing has bothered me more than attending the Super Show and viewing half-dressed women and men dressed-up as cholos at the shows. Really? Some lowrider builders have modified their car building techniques to the point that they can compete at non-lowrider shows, but some have not modified their attitudes and the way they carry/portray themselves. With that, can it really be expected for lowriding to be taken seriously?
> 
> Some of us need to learn the difference between constructive criticsm and hating. "Hating" and having "haters" is used much too often in lowriding. That holds back lowriding and people being inclined to build a lowrider. Don't be too proud to ask for advice or have skin that's too thin to accept constructive criticsm.
> ...



what lowriding experienced in the 70's 80's and started losing in the 90's 

is variety and creativity. it has been almost completely ditched at this point for acceptance instead. 

ie cookie cutter lowriding i dont agree with building what you can afford instead of what you want that mean's your settling theres no love in settling 

build what you fucking want and tell anyone who dont like it to go fuck themselfs in the ass with a ball bat


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 25 2010, 07:52 PM~19166021
> *what lowriding experienced in the 70's  80's and started losing in the 90's
> 
> is variety and creativity.  it has been almost completely ditched at this point for acceptance instead.
> ...



I agree that during the '90's lowriding did lose it's creativity and variety. Some builders steered away from building Suzuki Samurai's and Nissan Sentra's. They went back to traditional lowriding as they once knew it. That wasn't bad, but you did begin to see some lowriders that shared some similarities.

Lowriders/lowriding should take notes from hot rodding. During the late '40's/early '50's hot rodding was viewed with disgust. Street races on public streets was one of many things citizens and the police were disgusted by. Eventually the hot rodders (along with Hot Rod Magazine) organized themselves and formed the National Hot Rod Association (NHRA). They got off the streets and took it to the tracks and shows. Hot rodders haven't had much trouble since. They earned and gained respect by organizing themselves. Something lowriders/lowriding hasn't done or refuses to do. Not only did the hot rodders organize themselves, but they became involved in their communities; registering to vote, speaking to city officials, and keeping their lifestyle respectable. They checked themselves (so to speak). Some of us find hopping on city streets and public highway to be cool, but has anyone thought about the aftermath of that? Meaning, you can be hopping down the street and the car next to you may be occupied by a city council member who views your hopping car as dangerous. So at the next city council meeting they get with the chief of police and highway patrol to target vehicles like yours and keep you off the streets. That ruins it for everyone. 

My point is for lowriders along with LRM to become more organized and involved in their cities and communities. No one is holding lowriding back but lowriders. This topic is no longer about reviving lowriding. It's about taking lowriding to the next level.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 25 2010, 07:52 PM~19166021
> *what lowriding experienced in the 70's  80's and started losing in the 90's
> 
> is variety and creativity.  it has been almost completely ditched at this point for acceptance instead.
> ...



I don't agree with settling as well. A person must purchase/build what they desire/like/want. I do believe some people build Impala's because that's what they genuinely desire to build. Others may have built an Impala just to belong to a club because owning an Impala is required. During the '60's, GM built cars that were just as beautiful (if not more) than an Impala. My personal favorite is the '64 Buick Wildcat.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 25 2010, 08:52 PM~19166021
> *what lowriding experienced in the 70's  80's and started losing in the 90's
> 
> is variety and creativity.  it has been almost completely ditched at this point for acceptance instead.
> ...


sometimes u have to work up to building your dream car, theres not alot of people that can afford to drop big money on a rider when we as grown men have other things to take care of such as familys and homes. now with that being said i think some people use what u said as an bullshit reason to never build anything nice, build what u CAN and LOWRIDE and when the times right u can always upgrade :biggrin: uffin: :420: peace to all the riders out there


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Nov 25 2010, 09:52 PM~19166021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the 60's and 70's, we all had to settle. That is where the creativity came from. Our cars were hand me downs or purchased used, when there was an abundance of affordable cars. In those days, if you bought a new car, it was paid off in two years. Also, we actually worked on cars we liked, not what was the flavor of the month.... Now, if it is not a 58- 64 Impala, it aint "good enough"...

P.S. ..I also think Lowriding is alive and well.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEE REAL OG RYDER_@Nov 26 2010, 10:59 AM~19168620
> *In the 60's and 70's, we all had to settle. That is where the creativity came from. Our cars were hand me downs or purchased used, when there was an abundance of affordable cars. In those days, if you bought a new car, it was paid off in two years. Also, we actually worked on cars we liked, not what was the flavor of the month.... Now, if it is not a 58- 64 Impala, it aint "good enough"...
> 
> P.S. ..I also think Lowriding is alive and well.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEE REAL OG RYDER_@Nov 26 2010, 09:59 AM~19168620
> *In the 60's and 70's, we all had to settle. That is where the creativity came from. Our cars were hand me downs or purchased used, when there was an abundance of affordable cars. In those days, if you bought a new car, it was paid off in two years. Also, we actually worked on cars we liked, not what was the flavor of the month.... Now, if it is not a 58- 64 Impala, it aint "good enough"...
> 
> P.S. ..I also think Lowriding is alive and well.
> *


Back then some lowriders did have to settle for what was handed down. Some had the option of purchasing a new car and making it into a lowrider. I've heard and read some of those stories. Today, a builder does not have to settle. If their heart is set on a particular vehicle they can purchase it. Some of the cars they come across may not be in pristine condition, but it can be brought back to life.

You're correct with the statement made by some that if it isn't a '58-'64 Impala, "It isn't good enough." Thinking outside of the box is in order. Many of the cars GM built between 1958 and 1964 share rooflines and other similarities. The heirarchy at GM went like this; Cadillac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, then Chevrolet. The manufactures above Chevrolet usually had superior performing and styled cars. That's not a knock on Chevrolet, but that's how it is/was. 

Lowrider builders should look beyond '58-'64 Impala's. Although some of the other GM manufactures mentioned didn't build as many of their cars as Chevrolet did with the Impala, those vehicle are still available and waiting to be built. Lowriding doesn't have to be all Chevrolet (or Impala) all the time. Look outside of the box.


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

too much hate in lowriding these days, i pulled next to a sixty the other day hit my switch and they just stared at me and laughed.  back in the 90's i would get props. Us lowriders need to stick together and show support.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THEE REAL OG RYDER_@Nov 26 2010, 10:59 AM~19168620
> *In the 60's and 70's, we all had to settle. That is where the creativity came from. Our cars were hand me downs or purchased used, when there was an abundance of affordable cars. In those days, if you bought a new car, it was paid off in two years. Also, we actually worked on cars we liked, not what was the flavor of the month.... Now, if it is not a 58- 64 Impala, it aint "good enough"...
> 
> P.S. ..I also think Lowriding is alive and well.
> *


there was a man with a similar ideology and he succeeded in killing millions of people too if it aint white blonde or blue eyed it aint good enough.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Nov 26 2010, 10:56 AM~19168938
> *too much hate in lowriding these days, i pulled next to a sixty the other day hit my switch and they just stared at me and laughed.  back in the 90's i would get props. Us lowriders need to stick together and show support.
> *


What was the point/purpose of you hitting your switch as you pulled next to them? Was their car equipped with hydraulics? They probably stared and laughed at you wondering what you were trying to prove. Sticking together has nothing to do with it. Besides, we're no longer in the '90's.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Nov 26 2010, 10:35 AM~19168218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it once and do it right. all the money spent building that throw away you didnt really want could have been put towards what you wanted. its taken me a long time to realize that myself


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 01:29 PM~19169582
> *i actually read this  :cheesy:    theres to much greed  involved  is the problem i dont blame that on lowriding but our society  these days.  things were simply different when hot rodding started*


What do you mean by, "greed involved"? Our American society is/was/built/founded on greed (capitalism).

Hot rodding wasn't embraced in it's beginnings. It was viewed as a pastime enjoy by rebellious and unruly teenagers. Hot rodders eventually checked themselves, became involved in keeping their lifestyle off the street, organized, and gained respect. Lowriding hasn't accomplished any of that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lowriding just took 5 steps backwards after that ghey movie came out. Its going to take awhile for people to forget about it. :uh:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 01:51 PM~19169656
> *Lowriding just took 5 steps backwards after that ghey movie came out. Its going to take awhile for people to forget about it. :uh:
> *


What movie?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:54 PM~19169664
> *What movie?
> *


la mission I believe


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 07:33 PM~19168786
> *Back then some lowriders did have to settle for what was handed down. Some had the option of purchasing a new car and making it into a lowrider. I've heard and read some of those stories. Today, a builder does not have to settle. If their heart is set on a particular vehicle they can purchase it. Some of the cars they come across may not be in pristine condition, but it can be brought back to life.
> 
> You're correct with the statement made by some that if it isn't a '58-'64 Impala, "It isn't good enough." Thinking outside of the box is in order. Many of the cars GM built between 1958 and 1964 share rooflines and other similarities. The heirarchy at GM went like this; Cadillac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, then Chevrolet. The manufactures above Chevrolet usually had superior performing and styled cars. That's not a knock on Chevrolet, but that's how it is/was.
> ...


I can only speak for myself, but I think one of the reasons that 1958-1968 Impalas have become so popular to turn into Lowriders is that they where cheap to buy back in the days. 
Like we all know a Lowrider need some extras to become a Lowrider, hydraulics, cool paintjob, cool rims, cool interior, soundsystem etc...

So with that in mind the choice was easy going for cheaper cars like the Chevy Impalas, the Impalas have been around the Lowrider-lifestyle a long time, both in the streets and at the shows. 

I think that alot of people who grew up around Lowriders and the lifestyle has been inspired by the cars they have seen on the streets and at the shows, I know I did even though I grew up in Sweden. 
So I could never blame anyone for wanting a 1958-1968 Chevy Impala as a Lowrider, it is a traditional Lowrider car model.
Its like 1920-1930´s Fords for hot-rodders.

But Lowriding wouldnt be very inspiring if everyone had a Chevy Impala, I really think that everyone should build what they love and what they can afford like you wrote earlier. Even though Impalas are my favourite Classic car, both as a Lowrider and original I really enjoy seeing people building "untraditional" car models to Lowriders, its inspiring to see solutions to problems and what you can do to with a uncommon Lowrider car model.

But I dont think the Impalas should be the only model to "put down", there are alot of other models that has become traditional Lowriders too. 1990-1996 Cadillac Fleetwoods, 1940´s Chevrolet Fleetlines and 1975-1976 Chevrolet Caprices amongst others.

I could be brainwashed but I like all of them, I think they look good as Lowriders.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 01:59 PM~19169696
> *la mission  I believe
> *


I haven't seen it (yet). You didn't like it? What did you not like about it?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 02:51 PM~19169656
> *Lowriding just took 5 steps backwards after that ghey movie came out. Its going to take awhile for people to forget about it. :uh:
> *


 :uh: peanut gallery comments from the human vagina


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 03:04 PM~19169724
> *I haven't seen it (yet). You didn't like it? What did you not like about it?
> *


he thinks people are gonna think all lowriders are homos because of that movie


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 02:03 PM~19169717
> *I can only speak for myself, but I think one of the reasons that 1958-1968 Impalas have become so popular to turn into Lowriders is that they where cheap to buy back in the days.
> Like we all know a Lowrider need some extras to become a Lowrider, hydraulics, cool paintjob, cool rims, cool interior, soundsystem etc...
> 
> ...


I agree with your post. Chevrolet has always been at the bottom of the GM heirarchy.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 02:08 PM~19169740
> *he thinks people are gonna think all lowriders are homos because of that movie
> *


Lol! Wow.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 03:41 PM~19169628
> *What do you mean by, "greed involved"? Our American society is/was/built/founded on greed (capitalism).
> 
> Hot rodding wasn't embraced in it's beginnings. It was viewed as a pastime enjoy by rebellious and unruly teenagers. Hot rodders eventually checked themselves, became involved in keeping their lifestyle off the street, organized, and gained respect. Lowriding hasn't accomplished any of that.
> *



greed lowrider magazine as an example if i had the money i could run a blood or crip recruiting ad i bet. 

thats just one example. we can go into thousands of examples of how greed ruins an automotive hobby/lifestyle. 

not to mention the gangsterism but im not gonna rehash that im sure you remember how i feel towards that aspect.


in the 50's when hot rodding was becoming popular there was alot less greed yeah they were all hoodlums for the most part. but they stuck together helped each other grew up and kept hot rodding. like you said lowriders have done none of that!

when ever someone even brings up whats wrong with lowriding you have a ton of people come in and try to downplay and talk shit on it.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 25 2010, 07:08 PM~19165308
> *Lowriding will never return to how it was in the '90's for more than several reasons previously metioned. We should be aware and concern ourselves with where lowriding is going. Lowriding will never die, but will it's image change in the way that hot roddings image has changed? One way to do this is for LRM and all clubs to work together and support one another. Put aside ill-feelings of the past. Clean up the image of lowriding. Nothing has bothered me more than attending the Super Show and viewing half-dressed women and men dressed-up as cholos at the shows. Really? Some lowrider builders have modified their car building techniques to the point that they can compete at non-lowrider shows, but some have not modified their attitudes and the way they carry/portray themselves. With that, can it really be expected for lowriding to be taken seriously?
> 
> Some of us need to learn the difference between constructive criticsm and hating. "Hating" and having "haters" is used much too often in lowriding. That holds back lowriding and people being inclined to build a lowrider. Don't be too proud to ask for advice or have skin that's too thin to accept constructive criticsm.
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 02:12 PM~19169768
> *greed  lowrider magazine as an example  if i had the money i could run a blood or crip recruiting ad i bet.
> 
> thats just one example.    we can go into thousands of examples of how greed ruins an automotive hobby/lifestyle.
> ...


You're right. I can't understand why lowriders (or LRM) haven't attempted to organize in the manner in which hot rodders (and HRM) have organized.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 04:17 PM~19169794
> *You're right. I can't understand why lowriders (or LRM) haven't attempted to organize in the manner in which hot rodders (and HRM) have organized.
> *


greed


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 11:12 PM~19169768
> *greed  lowrider magazine as an example  if i had the money i could run a blood or crip recruiting ad i bet.
> 
> thats just one example.    we can go into thousands of examples of how greed ruins an automotive hobby/lifestyle.
> ...


I dont agree about that, alot of Lowriders help eachother out.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 02:19 PM~19169801
> *greed
> *


But not greed alone. Ego plays a major role in this as well.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 03:17 PM~19169794
> *You're right. I can't understand why lowriders (or LRM) haven't attempted to organize in the manner in which hot rodders (and HRM) have organized.
> *


 probably becuase most guys that own a lowrider are fairly content with the lowrider scene for the most part. 

We still have shows, mags, shops and temporary cruising spots. Thats about as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 04:17 PM~19169794
> *You're right. I can't understand why lowriders (or LRM) haven't attempted to organize in the manner in which hot rodders (and HRM) have organized.
> *


u wanna change it's image and thereby make it better heres your first step

you assemble some of the older guys the respectable guys who have been in it in a family orientated sense for years. you start a management group of sort's you start laying guidelines for car show's no alcohol no violence no so forth..... those that want to follow the rules and do without hiccups become sanctioned events 


those that dont are denied all up and together that includes advertisements on sites such as this one. 


thats where you start


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 03:59 PM~19169696
> *la mission  I believe
> *


that movie gave "lowriding" a new meaning :naughty:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Nov 26 2010, 04:20 PM~19169808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 03:23 PM~19169826
> *u wanna change it's image and thereby make it better  heres your first step
> 
> you assemble some of the older guys the respectable guys who have been in it in a family orientated sense for years.  you start a management group of sort's  you start laying guidelines for car show's  no alcohol no violence no  so forth.....  those that want to follow the rules and do without hiccups  become sanctioned events
> ...


Theres a group of such men already having meetings about what you just said.  but thats all i can say at this point.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 02:20 PM~19169808
> *I dont agree about that, alot of Lowriders help eachother out.
> *


But at the level at which hot rodding/hot rodders have? Not at all. Example; in the last twenty years look at the number of lowrider related publications have come and gone. Now look at the number of hot rod related publications on the newsstands today. There's only three lowrider related publications. And only one of them is national. There are more than a dozen hot rod related publications on the newsstands today.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 02:22 PM~19169823
> *probably becuase most guys that own a lowrider are fairly content with the lowrider scene for the most part.
> 
> We still have shows, mags, shops and temporary cruising spots. Thats about as good as it's gonna get.
> *


There's room for improvement. There always have been.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 03:25 PM~19169830
> *they certainly do  but not to continue the progression of the hobby
> i wont argue with that
> is it?
> *


 Lowriding is very expensive and there's plenty of other fun and cheaper things to do. Unless something very radical or "evolutionary happens in lowriding by some people that have the drive to do so, then yes it is.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 02:23 PM~19169826
> *u wanna change it's image and thereby make it better  heres your first step
> 
> you assemble some of the older guys the respectable guys who have been in it in a family orientated sense for years.  you start a management group of sort's  you start laying guidelines for car show's  no alcohol no violence no  so forth.....  those that want to follow the rules and do without hiccups  become sanctioned events
> ...


Sounds good. I'm sure that's what hot rodders or the NHRA did.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 26 2010, 04:26 PM~19169835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point but i actually hate that theres that many the one good thing about lowriding is it still is a tight knit organization 

theres alot of people trying to grab on and do it wrong but theres triple quadrauple that number in rodding especially right know with the rockabilly thing being so popular


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 04:29 PM~19169851
> *Sounds good. I'm sure that's what hot rodders or the NHRA did.
> *



another good start is to start going to the hot rod shows and acting like respectable people 

if you know they dont want you hopping then dont. walk around look at the cars talk to people your not gonna be accepted at the first show but its a start 

hell you might start getting invited


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 03:29 PM~19169853
> *but are they gonna be strict?  or is it going to be a laxed attitude?
> good point  but i actually hate that theres  that many  the one good thing about lowriding is it still is a tight knit organization
> 
> ...


Respectable people with big money are involved....can't have and gangster stereotypical shit around with that type of money on the line. So yes.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 04:32 PM~19169874
> *Respectable people with big money are involved....can't have and gangster stereotypical shit around with that type of money on the line. So yes.
> *



and thats always been my biggest argument you cant progress and keep the same mentality thats been holding you back


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 03:34 PM~19169881
> *and thats always been my biggest argument  you cant progress and keep the same mentality thats been holding you back
> *


Yeah mine too.

If LRM, car clubs that host shows, GO-LO entertainment etc would refuse to hire or advertise gangster rappers and ad's that would be a good start.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 04:38 PM~19169898
> *Yeah mine too.
> 
> If LRM, car clubs that host shows, GO-LO entertainment etc would refuse to hire or advertise gangster rappers and ad's that would be a good start.
> *


back to greed though. 

im not so down on the entertainment gangsta rap isnt viewed as it once was except by extremist religions. its become more of just a different form of entertainment. 

now excluding the artist with the real records would be a good start. no colors in the show etc. if lowrider mag doesnt want to play along deny them. street low or someone will see the opportunity and pick up the slack.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I just throw my hands up on this one bro. I just wanna finish my car and get on the blvd.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Nov 26 2010, 11:25 PM~19169830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really cant say, I dont know what hot-rodders do or dont do. 
I dont know what the quantity of related litterature proves, sell out or bloom out? Maby a little bit of both?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 26 2010, 04:52 PM~19169973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its already done both now it needs to eliminate the negative affects of selling out and the way in which it did.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 03:52 PM~19169973
> *I just throw my hands up on this one bro. I just wanna finish my car and get on the blvd.
> *


thats about all you can do. i havent read the whole topic. but i have learned that u can only put it out there, do your part, and if people want to follow, they will. and if they dont, they wont. get in where u fit in , with the right club, and try and push that club to the top and then over the top. look at the majestics new yeasr picnic for example. i give that crew alot of props on organizing and hosting that event. i can only imagine what it takes. that is probably the biggest lowrider event in the country. and its hosted by lowriders. not investors or mainstream media. it will take big clubs, with standards and nice cars to get lowriding back in gear.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 11:57 PM~19170009
> *thats about all you can do. i havent read the whole topic. but i have learned that u can only put it out there, do your part, and if people want to follow, they will. and if they dont, they wont.  get in where u fit in , with the right club, and try and push that club to the top and then over the top.  look at the majestics new yeasr picnic for example.  i give that crew alot of props on organizing and hosting that event.  i can only imagine what it takes.  that is probably the biggest lowrider event in the country.  and its hosted by lowriders. not investors or mainstream media.  it will take big clubs, with standards and nice cars to get lowriding back in gear.
> *


Agree.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

and theres your greed 




"fuck it im gonna do what i do and to hell with it"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 03:57 PM~19170009
> *thats about all you can do. i havent read the whole topic. but i have learned that u can only put it out there, do your part, and if people want to follow, they will. and if they dont, they wont.  get in where u fit in , with the right club, and try and push that club to the top and then over the top.  look at the majestics new yeasr picnic for example.  i give that crew alot of props on organizing and hosting that event.  i can only imagine what it takes.  that is probably the biggest lowrider event in the country.  and its hosted by lowriders. not investors or mainstream media.  it will take big clubs, with standards and nice cars to get lowriding back in gear.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:01 PM~19170028
> *and theres your greed
> "fuck it im gonna do what i do and to hell with it"
> *


not really mr chuck. i said all you can do is put it out there, and if ppl want to follow they will. and if they dont , they wont. 

u cant babysit grown men. plus u throw in the fact that some might have families, maybe a wife who doesnt like to cruise or think lowriding is stupid. or have to work strange hours, and not available to cruise or to attend meets or shows. etc. 

we are not 16 yrs old like back in the day when all you had to do was wash the car and gas up and ride all night long. shit has changed people have houses, big bills, kids, etc. 

trust me im not talking out of my ass but talking from experience.

you can only do your part and try to lead by example. 

the WORST thing u can do is take advice from unproductive ppl........such as ppl talking about lowriding who dont even have one :uh:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:01 PM~19170028
> *and theres your greed
> "fuck it im gonna do what i do and to hell with it"*




At the end of the day thats all you can do,


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 12:01 AM~19170028
> *and theres your greed
> "fuck it im gonna do what i do and to hell with it"
> *


Doesnt have to be, people must be able to do what they want with theyre cars. 
Its personal preference, not greed IMO.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 05:11 PM~19170098
> *not really mr chuck.  i said all you can do is put it out there, and if ppl want to follow they will. and if they dont , they wont.
> 
> u cant babysit grown men.  plus u throw in the fact that some might have families, maybe a wife who doesnt like to cruise or think lowriding is stupid.  or have to work strange hours,  and not available to cruise or to attend meets or shows.  etc.
> ...



yeah isnt it too bad my rod is lower then your lowrider  

you can do alot more but to argue it with you would be moot youve already proven you listen as well as an 8 yr old


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 05:13 PM~19170112
> *Doesnt have to be, people must be able to do what they want with theyre cars.
> Its personal preference, not greed IMO.
> *


doing what you do and letting someone else continue to be an ignorant fool because it doesnt concern you or because thats all that you can 

is the wrong thing to do 

there are alot of things an individual can do with his own time frame if he so chooses


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its all good mr chuck. i dont get mad. maybe you can single handedly revive the current state of lowriding all by yourself :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 05:17 PM~19170138
> *its all good mr chuck. i dont get mad.  maybe you can single handedly revive the current state of lowriding all by yourself  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



rodding doesnt have an image issue yet 


but if it did i would probably look at doing some things to help it out or at least try


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 12:16 AM~19170132
> *doing what you do and letting someone else continue to be an ignorant fool because it doesnt concern you or because thats all that you can
> 
> is the wrong thing to do
> ...


That is your opinion, others might not think that the "ignorant fool" neither is ignorant nor foolish.

Could be the opposit, who are we to judge?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 11:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *


Lowriding is a poor mans sport. So its gonna be hard.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 05:24 PM~19170175
> *That is your opinion, others might not think that the "ignorant fool" neither is ignorant nor foolish.
> 
> Could be the opposit, who are we to judge?
> *


for the sake of arguing now...... 




you have to put yourself in the place to judge if ur at a show and some guy with a lowrider is across the lot acting like a fucking moron guess who else he is making look bad 

YOU so you need to put yourself in the place to judge his behavior as inapproriate. 

or you know sit in your chair do nothing and bitch next year when they wont let you in


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 27 2009, 11:13 PM~15801904
> *10 KIDS, ALOT OF BILLS, A BUISNESS AND THE FACT I LOVE TO TRAVEL WITH MY FAMILY
> I STILL BUST MY ASS DAILY TO BUILD A BADASS LOWRIDER FOR THE STREETS CAUSE I LOVE LOWRIDING I LIVE AND BLEED FOR THIS LIFE
> 
> ...


so how long have you been sellin drugs? LOL.........need any help? :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 26 2010, 05:31 PM~19170206
> *so how long have you been sellin drugs? LOL.........need any help?  :happysad:
> *


hes probably got years into that car


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 12:12 AM~15802580
> *kenny told me back then you was still wearin the latest huggies
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 06:32 PM~19170211
> *hes probably got years into that car
> *


im sure he did some years too  :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 12:27 AM~19170188
> *for the sake of arguing now......
> you have to put yourself in the place to judge  if ur at a show and some guy with a lowrider  is across the lot acting like a fucking moron guess who else he is making look bad
> 
> ...


LOL I didnt know what you refered to, but that kind of behavior isnt that common, atleast not on the shows ive been to.

Lowrider shows attract alot of people, not only people who actually owns a Lowrider. Ive seen a few guys acting like morons, but trust me they definitly werent Lowriders and I would bet my last $ that none of them actually owned a Lowrider.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 05:35 PM~19170233
> *LOL I didnt know what you refered to, but that kind of behavior isnt that common, atleast not on the shows ive been to.
> 
> Lowrider shows attract alot of people, not only people who actually owns a Lowrider. Ive seen a few guys acting like morons, but trust me they definitly werent Lowriders and I would bet my last $ that none of them actually owned a Lowrider.
> *


but if they did. and you really wanted to improve the image you would put yourself in the place to judge them and either try and tell them they are being an idiot or unfortunately try and make up for his idiocy yourself.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:39 PM~19170263
> *but if they did. and you really wanted to improve the image you would put yourself in the place to judge them and either try and tell them they are being an idiot or unfortunately try and make up for his idiocy yourself.
> *


Any one apple can spoil the bunch, there is no way to control all peoples behavior. 

The last year we put on a lowrider show in my town a bunch of muscle cars showed up at the end of our show and did burn outs in the parking lot. They did not even particape in our show. But we get blamed for being rowdy.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 26 2010, 05:46 PM~19170304
> *Any one apple can spoil the bunch, there is no way to control all peoples behavior.
> 
> The last year we put on a lowrider show in my town a bunch of muscle cars showed up at the end of our show and did burn outs in the parking lot. They did not even particape in our show. But we get blamed for being rowdy.
> *



should have took plate numbers and turned them in 


that whole snitching thing is for kids who dont have and never will have anything  a responsible adult knows the appropriate action to take.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:52 PM~19170345
> *should have took plate numbers  and turned them in
> that whole snitching thing is for kids who dont have and never will have anything   a responsible adult knows the appropriate action to take.
> *


I didnt do anything, But watch them and think ass holes


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 26 2010, 05:55 PM~19170363
> *I didnt do anything, But watch them and think ass holes
> *


:dunno: maybe next year have a burnout contest and invite them.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:57 PM~19170380
> *:dunno:      maybe next year  have a burnout contest and invite them.
> *


last show was in 04


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 26 2010, 06:00 PM~19170405
> *last show was in 04
> *


:dunno:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 05:01 PM~19170415
> *:dunno:
> *


to much work fuck that


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 26 2010, 06:03 PM~19170426
> *to much work fuck that
> *



you could probably make a big difference in your town by having another show and going out of your way to invite those muscle car guys so forth


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u gona invite muscle cars might as well invite donks, mini trucks, and anything else that isnt lowriding.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 05:05 PM~19170438
> *you could probably make a big difference in your town by having another show and going out of your way to invite those muscle car guys  so forth
> *


I understood thats what you meant, but my days are pretty much done. To much hate and bullshit in the car world, to put much effort into anything anymore


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 02:28 PM~19169844
> *Lowriding is very expensive and there's plenty of other fun and cheaper things to do. Unless something very radical or "evolutionary happens in lowriding by some people that have the drive to do so, then yes it is.
> *


Lowriding is not the only automotive pastime that is expensive. Building a classic muscle car or G-Machine is just as expensive (if not more) than building a lowrider.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 05:06 PM~19170451
> *if u gona invite muscle cars might as well invite donks, mini trucks, and anything else that isnt lowriding.
> *


We did invite everything, it was a custom car show geared towards lowriders, we had over 100 awards ,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 04:11 PM~19170098
> *not really mr chuck.  i said all you can do is put it out there, and if ppl want to follow they will. and if they dont , they wont.
> 
> u cant babysit grown men.  plus u throw in the fact that some might have families, maybe a wife who doesnt like to cruise or think lowriding is stupid.  or have to work strange hours,  and not available to cruise or to attend meets or shows.  etc.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:06 PM~19170451
> *if u gona invite muscle cars might as well invite donks, mini trucks, and anything else that isnt lowriding.
> *


no shit i mean whats next inviting other races in too? 
























you should be car enthusiast not stuck up fucking assholes 


 thats why offtopics bitched about so much most of the guys down there have cars some better then yours but most of us are also automotive enthusiast's not stuck up asshole's who cant even work on our rides


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 06:12 PM~19170491
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont find the humor in it


especially written by a check writer :dunno:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 26 2010, 03:26 PM~19170183
> *Lowriding is a poor mans sport.  So its gonna be hard.
> *


"A poor mans sport"? Please elaborate.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Nov 26 2010, 05:10 PM~19170479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasint laughing at you or him or anyone in this topic, I just found truth in what i highlighted. 

It's like a person that complains about politics but ain't registered to vote..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:10 PM~19170479
> *Lowriding is not the only automotive pastime that is expensive. Building a classic muscle car or G-Machine is just as expensive (if not more) than building a lowrider.
> *


 Your the only person I ever heard use the word "G-Machine"....they aint doin that shit in "the west".


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 06:19 PM~19170543
> *True, but thats besides the point. Nobody I know personally is building anything else besides a lowrider or HD and that all I care about. HR'ing aint for me. We're talking about lowriders. I don't like custom car culture entirely. I mainly just like low riders.
> I wasint laughing at you or him or anyone in this topic, I just found truth in what i highlighted.
> 
> ...


i didnt say you were laughing at me or even assume he was talking to me i have a car that I am building like it use to be done. if anything im closer to the origination of his "lifestyle" then he is. personally i think he's a trender all areas of automotive customization started and progressed from car guys not male nurse's who thought it was cool. and its not just him that goes for everyone who doesnt know a fucking thing except what he has to have to "fit in" and how to write a check to get it. 

those people disgust me in ever arena of automotive enthusiasm. some people are so disgusted they just stop entirely that doesnt make them any less educated that they shouldnt talk about it but it could mean they have a better understanding of it so much so he no longer wishes to participate because he doesnt see a point. kind of like talking politics and not voting.



as for only liking lowriders thats your choice of what you want. but you have to have respect for hot rodding and kustoms because without their work lowriding wouldnt be where it is.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 04:19 PM~19170543
> *True, but thats besides the point. Nobody I know personally is building anything else besides a lowrider or HD and that all I care about. HR'ing aint for me. We're talking about lowriders. I don't like custom car culture entirely. I mainly just like low riders.
> I wasint laughing at you or him or anyone in this topic, I just found truth in what i highlighted.
> 
> ...


And this is where 'Rev. Chuck's' point have validity. I was just informing you that lowriding isn't the only expensive automotive pastime. I didn't ask you if you cared for other automotive pastimes, but yet you were quick to let that be known. Why is that? The reason hot rods have been mentioned is that they once received the same ridicule as lowriding continues to experience. If some lowriders would stop attempting to be self-righteous and close-minded, maybe lowriding/lowriders will receive the same respect hot rodders receive today.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

if you cant have respect for other arenas of automotive customization then you are not an automotive enthusiast your a trender leaching on what you think to be cool for whatever reason.

maybe to get pussy or some other self righteous idiotic ideology youve attached to it. 


thats the bottom line like it or not!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: REV. chuck, *SHORTDOG 62*, SICBSTRD, Crenshaw's Finest, NICE DREAMS



:wave:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 04:24 PM~19170568
> *Your the only person I ever heard use the word "G-Machine"....they aint doin that shit in "the west".
> *


That's because I was raised an automotive enthusiast. That's the difference between me and you. If you knew anything about the custom car culture, you would know most (if not all) custom car/truck/motorcycle culture has it's roots in Southern California. Also, if you were to ever read Popular Hot Rodding magazine, you'd know what a G-Machine is. A G-Machine is a classic muscle car that retains it's classic/original appearance, but has a modern drivetrain, suspension, and steering components.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 06:34 PM~19170612
> *That's because I was raised an automotive enthusiast. That's the difference between me and you. If you knew anything about the custom car culture, you would know most (if not all) custom car/truck/motorcycle culture has it's roots in Southern California. Also, if you were to ever read Popular Hot Rodding magazine, you'd know what a G-Machine is. A G-Machine is a classic muscle car that retains it's classic/original appearance, but has a modern drivetrain, suspension, and steering components.
> *


:thumbsup:


i love cars hot rods ,lowriders, 4x4's as long as its tasteful


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:28 PM~19170581
> *And this is where 'Rev. Chuck's' point have validity. I was just informing you that lowriding isn't the only expensive automotive pastime. I didn't ask you if you cared for other automotive pastimes, but yet you were quick to let that be known. Why is that? The reason hot rods have been mentioned is that they once received the same ridicule as lowriding continues to experience. If some lowriders would stop attempting to be self-righteous and close-minded, maybe lowriding/lowriders will receive the same respect hot rodders receive today.
> *


Because I don't care about how much it cost to build a hot rod.

We ain't gonna have that respect because lowriding originated in the ghetto amongst minorities doing what we can to build our rides. and It's the same people building these cars today for the most part. Chuck ain't a minorty but i think he fits in better with us than he does with the average yuppy white dudes into hotrodding. That goes for most white dudes that are into this. Of course, there are exceptions. 

A black or brown gangbanger is not on the same level as a 1950's white Fonzy or James Dean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chucks made cuz i have 2 lowriders lol.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mad^


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 06:41 PM~19170656
> *Because I don't care about how much it cost to build a hot rod.
> 
> We ain't gonna have that respect because lowriding originated in the ghetto amongst minorities doing what we can to build our rides. and It's the same people building these cars today for the most part. Chuck ain't a minorty but i think he fits in better with us than he does with the average yuppy white dudes into hotrodding. That goes for most white dudes that are into this. Of course, there are exceptions.
> ...


well first of all fonzy and james dean are dressed up versions of greasers kinda like ice cube and dr dre 

hot rodding was started in the ghetto as well just a different ghetto you have to realize the times were alot different back then. 

ALOT you cant even begin to compare


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Nov 26 2010, 05:13 PM~19170499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 05:32 PM~19170604
> *if you cant have respect for other arenas of automotive customization then you are not an automotive enthusiast  your a trender  leaching on what you think to be cool for whatever reason.
> 
> maybe to get pussy or some other self righteous idiotic ideology  youve attached to it.
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:34 PM~19170612
> *That's because I was raised an automotive enthusiast. That's the difference between me and you. If you knew anything about the custom car culture, you would know most (if not all) custom car/truck/motorcycle culture has it's roots in Southern California. Also, if you were to ever read Popular Hot Rodding magazine, you'd know what a G-Machine is. A G-Machine is a classic muscle car that retains it's classic/original appearance, but has a modern drivetrain, suspension, and steering components.
> *


I was raised in L.A. and I ain't never heard no shit like g machines.

But your right, I'm just into Lowriders. I don't care about what the other side is doing.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:43 PM~19170666
> *chucks made cuz i have 2 lowriders lol.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 26 2010, 06:45 PM~19170680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should everything lowriding has started with what the other guys were doing


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:47 PM~19170702
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


its ok as long as your happy


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 04:41 PM~19170656
> *Because I don't care about how much it cost to build a hot rod.
> 
> We ain't gonna have that respect because lowriding originated in the ghetto amongst minorities doing what we can to build our rides. and It's the same people building these cars today for the most part. Chuck ain't a minorty but i think he fits in better with us than he does with the average yuppy white dudes into hotrodding. That goes for most white dudes that are into this. Of course, there are exceptions.
> ...


I'm ashamed that you posted this. This is the most ignorant post of the entire topic.

So because someone is born in the ghetto, they're suppose to remain there? Well, know this, the areas of L.A. that you know as being "ghetto", gave birth to hot rodding and many other forms of automotive customization that is being enjoyed around the world. You need to research men such as George Barris and Larry Watson. George Barris is the "Godfather" of custom cars and Larry Watson is the "Godfather" of custom painting techniques. Long before there was a 'Doc', 'Levi', or 'Crazy Art' there was Larry Watson. Know the history before you post ignorant comments such as the one you posted.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so mr chuck, 

let us hear , what you think is the best way to revive the current state of lowriding. and how you plan to lead by example. because you know the saying. the empty can rattles the most. so please enlighten me.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 06:50 PM~19170724
> *I'm ashamed that you posted this. This is the most ignorant post of the entire topic.
> 
> So because someone is born in the ghetto, they're suppose to remain there? Well, know this, the areas of L.A. that you know as being "ghetto", gave birth to hot rodding and many other forms of automotive customization that is being enjoyed around the world. You need to research men such as George Barris and Larry Watson. George Barris is the "Godfather" of custom cars and Larry Watson is the "Godfather" of custom painting techniques. Long before there was a 'Doc', 'Levi', or 'Crazy Art' there was Larry Watson. Know the history before you post ignorant comments such as the one you posted.
> *


first adjustable suspension was a hot rod too it was also a form of air ride LOL came off a 33 chrysler 


hotrodders were putting sandbags in the trunk for better hook up long before lowriders were too. 


kanmdy and patterns kustoms and hot rodders. blown engines hot rodders better brakes billet parts chrome .......................


all hot rodding and kustom's


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:51 PM~19170729
> *so mr chuck,
> 
> let us hear , what you think is the best way to revive the current state of lowriding. and how you plan to lead by example. because you know the saying. the empty can rattles the most. so please enlighten me.
> *


in 2002 i tried to unite the community through this website remember? everyone was to busy doing their own thing to want to be involved and admittingly my personal life took a dive and i let it go. 


as of now ive already suggested a few things im building a rod not a lowrider so you guys address your image problem or just sit on layitlow and bitch and talk about it.


this website has taught me that the majority of lowriders are close minded fucking idiots


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont remember 2002 suggestions.

how is building a hotrod going to help revive lowriding?

close minded? so you have given up, and decided to go your own way, and do you, instead of trying to do everyone else.

didnt i say that a couple pages back and you called it greed?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:02 PM~19170783
> *i dont remember 2002 suggestions.
> 
> how is building a hotrod going to help revive lowriding?
> ...


it is greed. 


but then again im not bitching about the problems with lowriding merely addressing them as i seen and suggesting ways for lowriders to fix it.


and what do i get for it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what would u expect for it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:07 PM~19170820
> *what would u expect for it
> *


i expect to be hated on for it.


as i said lowriders are close minded fucking idiots 

i dont expect ideology of change to be accepted kindly by that kind of people


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 04:56 PM~19170755
> *in 2002 i tried to unite the community through this website  remember?    everyone was to busy doing their own thing  to want to be involved    and admittingly my personal life took a dive and i let it go.
> as of now ive already suggested a few things  im building a rod  not a lowrider so you guys address your image problem or just sit on layitlow and bitch and talk about it.
> this website has taught me that  the majority of lowriders are close minded fucking idiots
> *


I'll avoid using the same harsh words as Chuck, but he is correct. Some lowriders are close-minded. Some think that lowriding is the original form of car customizing and it's the be-all-to-end-all of automotive customization. When lowriding has borrowed a lot from others to get where it is today. 

Lowriding must/should learn from it's hot rodding cousins as how to organize itself, grow, and gain respect. If not, twenty years from now this same topic will be discussed. By then, who knows where lowriding will be? I'll tell you this, it won't have a fraction of the respect hot rodding has today. Hot rodding continues to gain respect. Look what's taken place amongst the "Big Three" in the last five years; Ford has revamped the Mustang, Dodge has brought back the Challenger and Charger, and Chevrolet has brought back the Camaro. Do you think if wasn't for muscle car enthusiast these cars would be in showrooms today? That's the power of being organized, mature, and earning respect. You think you'll ever see a RWD Caprice or Impala coupe return the same way those previously mentioned returned? If you do, I have some beach front property in Montana for sale. ;-)


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 02:54 PM~19169664
> *What movie?
> *


ooooooh ooooooooh i know :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 07:10 PM~19170849
> *I'll avoid using the same harsh words as Chuck, but he is correct. Some lowriders are close-minded. Some think that lowriding is the original form of car customizing and it's the be-all-to-end-all of automotive customization. When lowriding has borrowed a lot from others to get where it is today.
> 
> Lowriding must/should learn from it's hot rodding cousins as how to organize itself, grow, and gain respect. If not, twenty years from now this same topic will be discussed. By then, who knows where lowriding will be? I'll tell you this, it won't have a fraction of the respect hot rodding has today. Hot rodding continues to gain respect. Look what's taken place amongst the "Big Three" in the last five years; Ford has revamped the Mustang, Dodge has brought back the Challenger and Charger, and Chevrolet has brought back the Camaro. Do you think if wasn't for muscle car enthusiast these cars would be in showrooms today? That's the power of being organized, mature, and earning respect. You think you'll ever see a RWD Caprice or Impala coupe return the same way those previously mentioned returned? If you do, I have some beach front property in Montana for sale. ;-)
> *


never been good at sugar coating :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 06:09 PM~19170838
> *i expect to be hated on for it.
> as i said lowriders are close minded fucking idiots
> 
> ...


i wouldnt hate on you for building your car mr chuck. i would probably just walk by it and not even notice it. i do that all the time at shows. i walk right by what i dont care for and go straight to the cars i like to see. does that make me close minded because i dont care for what i dont care for. or does that make the owners of those cars upset because i dont care for their cars. the arguement can go both ways.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:16 PM~19170887
> *i wouldnt hate on you for building your car mr chuck.  i would probably just walk by it and not even notice it.  i do that all the time at shows.  i walk right by what i dont care for and go straight to the cars i like to see.  does that make me close minded because i dont care for what i dont care for.  or does that make the owners of those cars upset because i dont care for their cars. the arguement can go both ways.
> *


i doubt they give a shit  especially if they haven had the slightest inkling of you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 06:18 PM~19170898
> *i doubt they give a shit    especially if they haven had the slightest inkling of you
> *


great cuz i dont give a shit either. and the cycle of close mindedness continues. :biggrin:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

at the show peeps, walk by my pinto. They look and laugh but they're just hatin uffin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:34 PM~19171010
> *great cuz i dont give a shit either. and the cycle of close mindedness continues.  :biggrin:
> *



your suppose to build YOUR car for YOU anyway and not for any other reason and if some trendy male nurse comes along and wants to buy it at the right price i suppose its ok to help him fit in where he wants to so badly.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Nov 26 2010, 07:38 PM~19171049
> *at the show peeps, walk by my pinto. They look and laugh but they're just hatin uffin:
> *


id look the pinto over checking to see if it has any salvageable parts left to use on a real vehicle 

:cheesy: actually id probably stop and look at a lowrider show just because it will be a refreshing change form staring at impalas and gbodys all day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 06:39 PM~19171051
> *your suppose to build YOUR car for YOU anyway  and not for any other reason and if some trendy male nurse comes along and wants to buy it  at the right price i suppose its ok to help him fit in where he wants to so badly.
> *


i wouldnt buy yours mr chuck because you used leather belts as battery hold downs :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:45 PM~19171114
> *i wouldnt buy yours mr chuck because you used leather belts as battery hold downs  :biggrin:
> *


ive actually changed it all round


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i think kennys mad


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 05:45 PM~19171114
> *i wouldnt buy yours mr chuck because you used leather belts as battery hold downs  :biggrin:
> *


why you callin him mr, he's mrs chuck :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mr chuck after going back and forth with u, this is what it amounts to....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5P5eQiKNQs

:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:56 PM~19171188
> *mr chuck after going back and forth with u, this is what it amounts to....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5P5eQiKNQs
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Nov 26 2010, 07:53 PM~19171181
> *why you callin him mr, he's mrs chuck  :biggrin:
> *


i got 1 word for you



PINTOWNED :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 07:34 PM~19171010
> *great cuz i dont give a shit either. and the cycle of close mindedness continues.  :biggrin:
> *


That seems to be the mindset of the whole country not just lowriding. It will never be the same because the younger generation doesn't respect the people that started it. This is why we have all these buckets out there now. It doesn't matter how clean the car is, it it isn't a mainstream car it won't get any respect in lowriding today. In the early days people built whatever they had, they were respected cause they were lowriding, just doesn't happen anymore. We live in a VERY selfish country now and it is in every aspect of our lives. My 2 cents.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 26 2010, 08:02 PM~19171240
> *That seems to be the mindset of the whole country not just lowriding. It will never be the same because the younger generation doesn't respect the people that started it. This is why we have all these buckets out there now. It doesn't matter how clean the car is, it it isn't a mainstream car it won't get any respect in lowriding today. In the early days people built whatever they had, they were respected cause they were lowriding, just doesn't happen anymore. We live in a VERY selfish country now and it is in every aspect of our lives. My 2 cents.
> *


society isnt what it was when ANY of it started


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:50 PM~19170724
> *I'm ashamed that you posted this. This is the most ignorant post of the entire topic.
> 
> So because someone is born in the ghetto, they're suppose to remain there? Well, know this, the areas of L.A. that you know as being "ghetto", gave birth to hot rodding and many other forms of automotive customization that is being enjoyed around the world. You need to research men such as George Barris and Larry Watson. George Barris is the "Godfather" of custom cars and Larry Watson is the "Godfather" of custom painting techniques. Long before there was a 'Doc', 'Levi', or 'Crazy Art' there was Larry Watson. Know the history before you post ignorant comments such as the one you posted.
> *


IDK why that Larry Watson RIP article was even put into LRM. Dude had nothing to do with lowriding. Some lowrider painters may have learned from him but thats it. 

The ghetto's of L.A ain't never gave birth to hotrodders, so you can take that bullshit back to where you got it from. The ghettos of L.A gave birth to lowriders and people like the Rueles brothers...not no George Barris's.

I know my lowrider history and it ain't from magazine or internet articles. I can give a fuck about hotrodders and what they do in the burbs. First lowrider i saw was driven by the local drug dealing pimp....coulding afford to go to the shows. 

Besides, the best places to lowride are the ghettos...who wants to lowride in Malibu?....you pull out the Benz for that.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 05:46 PM~19170691
> *I was raised in L.A. and I ain't never heard no shit like g machines.
> 
> But your right, I'm just into Lowriders. I don't care about what the other side is doing.
> *


this is the bullshit that will keep holding your culture back  as an enthusiast i got my thumb in everything from models to dudes with 2 million dollars worth of cars in the garage and the only assholes who seem to have problems opening their minds are lowriders. coolest cats i met roll bad ass cars that got built under 5k, mini truckers are another cool crowd most guys are under their 30s with drive able trucks with more mods than a lowrider will see in his lifetime not to mention drive their shit while lowered. donk guys have attitude problems but the hot rodders are showing them some respect after seeing the work some of those guys are putting into their engines.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:50 PM~19170724
> *I'm ashamed that you posted this. This is the most ignorant post of the entire topic.
> 
> So because someone is born in the ghetto, they're suppose to remain there? Well, know this, the areas of L.A. that you know as being "ghetto", gave birth to hot rodding and many other forms of automotive customization that is being enjoyed around the world. You need to research men such as George Barris and Larry Watson. George Barris is the "Godfather" of custom cars and Larry Watson is the "Godfather" of custom painting techniques. Long before there was a 'Doc', 'Levi', or 'Crazy Art' there was Larry Watson. Know the history before you post ignorant comments such as the one you posted.
> *


sure :uh: I think that the most ignoramis thing I've read on lil in a while.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 07:08 PM~19171273
> *this is the bullshit that will keep holding your culture back   as an enthusiast i got my thumb in everything from models to dudes with 2 million dollars worth of cars in the garage and the only assholes who seem to have problems opening their minds are lowriders. coolest cats i met roll bad ass cars that got built under 5k, mini truckers are another cool crowd most guys are under their 30s with drive able trucks with more mods than a lowrider will see in his lifetime not to mention drive their shit while lowered. donk guys have attitude problems but the hot rodders are showing them some respect after seeing the work some of those guys are putting into their engines.
> *


I just wanna lowride...i aint interested in all that bullshit...now who's got some dog ears for sale?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:07 PM~19171261
> *society isnt what it was when ANY of it started
> *


That is true. I think its cause we have a lot bigger population now so its harder to control than it was then. Society doesn't take responcibility for anything anymore.


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 06:00 PM~19171218
> *i got 1 word for you
> PINTOWNED  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 07:12 PM~19171303
> *I just wanna lowride...i aint interested in all that bullshit...now who's got some dog ears for sale?
> *


shit so easy to make


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:08 PM~19171269
> *IDK why that Larry Watson RIP article was even put into LRM. Dude had nothing to do with lowriding. Some lowrider painters may have learned from him but thats it.
> 
> The ghetto's of L.A ain't never gave birth to hotrodders, so you can take that bullshit back to where you got it from. The ghettos of L.A gave birth to lowriders and people like the Rueles brothers...not no George Barris's.
> ...



larry watson inspired the paint job going on your ride. 


and rodding was built in the poor communitys not the suburbs. history being taught from a bias source is usually full of lie's and isnt really history.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 07:15 PM~19171328
> *shit so easy to make
> *


 well, get to it Macgyver..I gotta few hun sittn in my paypal account waitn on 'ya


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 26 2010, 08:13 PM~19171312
> *That is true. I think its cause we have a lot bigger population now so its harder to control than it was then. Society doesn't take responcibility for anything anymore.
> *



exactly we also dont give a shit about our neighbors anymore.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19171334
> *well, get to it Macgyver..I gotta few hun sittn in my paypal account waitn on 'ya
> *


wtf are dog ears?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:16 PM~19171333
> *larry watson inspired the paint job going on your ride.
> and rodding was built in the poor communitys not the suburbs.  history being taught from a bias source is usually full of lie's  and isnt really history.
> *


If thats that case, I might as well thank the paint manufacturer, tire/rubber company, GM impalas designer, etc as well back then as well. Thats absurd.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:18 PM~19171348
> *wtf are dog ears?
> *


 rounded eared dayton KO's....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:18 PM~19171353
> *If thats that case, I might as well thank the paint manufacturer, tire/rubber company, GM impalas designer, etc as well back then as well. Thats absurd.
> *


not really. if you like the design of the 64 impala then you owe that to that engineer if you like the ride of coopers or whatever then you should thank the manufacturer the inventor of hok so on so fourth 

you owe some respect to all these guys


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 07:16 PM~19171334
> *well, get to it Macgyver..I gotta few hun sittn in my paypal account waitn on 'ya
> *


dont have a Bridgeport


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:19 PM~19171358
> *rounded eared dayton KO's....
> *


i can take a grinder to some regular ones and round em off :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 06:08 PM~19171269
> *IDK why that Larry Watson RIP article was even put into LRM. Dude had nothing to do with lowriding. Some lowrider painters may have learned from him but thats it.
> 
> The ghetto's of L.A ain't never gave birth to hotrodders, so you can take that bullshit back to where you got it from. The ghettos of L.A gave birth to lowriders and people like the Rueles brothers...not no George Barris's.
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 08:26 PM~19171402
> *:h5:
> *


go back to offtopic


well come get you when we start talking about money shots ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 06:27 PM~19171407
> *go back to offtopic
> well come get you when we start talking about money shots ...
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:20 PM~19171366
> *not really.    if you like the design of the 64 impala  then you owe that to that engineer if you like the ride of coopers or whatever then you should thank the manufacturer  the inventor of hok so on so fourth
> 
> you owe some respect to all these guys
> *


It's absurd to go that far back with my respect vouchers. NONE of those people including L. Watson had lowriding in mind when they were doing their thang. The homies in the hoods grabbed that shit and invented lowriding. 

Lowrider cars are like delicious soul food. The leftovers from the pig were given to the slaves and they made something better than their master did with it. The brother or chicano in the hood got his uncles $400.00 chevy and did the same thang and now we got Lowriding. 

Should we thank "Masta"?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:30 PM~19171424
> *It's absurd to go that far back with my respect vouchers. NONE of those people including L. Watson had lowriding in mind when they were doing their thang. The homies in the hoods grabbed that shit and invented lowriding.
> 
> Lowrider cars are like delicious soul food. The leftovers from the pig were given to the slaves and they made something better than their master did with it. The brother or chicano in the hood got his uncles $400.00 chevy and did the same thang and now we got Lowriding.
> ...



heres the problem /\ lowriders cant get over where it came from to focused on what it was rather then progressing. 

and the fact you correlate that with racism and slavery just proves what an ignorant way of life that is. 


only people looking for excuses still blame another culture for where they are today.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:36 PM~19171471
> *heres the problem    /\        lowriders cant get over where it came from  to focused on what it was  rather then progressing.
> 
> and the fact you correlate that with racism and slavery just proves what an ignorant way of life that is.
> ...


It ain't that deep bro so don't twist what i wrote up. 

I just think we should embrace what we got...why do we have to shove it down mainstream Americas, hotrodders, suburban peoples throat just to get "respect and acceptance"? We don't need any of that. 

Just stop hatin' on each other so much and help tha man doin' his ride with what he can affortd and it's all good.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:43 PM~19171515
> *It ain't that deep bro so don't twist what i wrote up.
> 
> I just think we should embrace what we got...why do we have to shove it down mainstream Americas, hotrodders, suburban peoples throat just to get "respect and acceptance"?  We don't need any of that.
> ...



the point is you have to get past this whole "ima lowrider fuck them guys" mindset or your gonna be stuck 

i know hotrodders are the same way your brung slavery up so let put it in a black mans words



CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG? 

dont like rodney how bout martin

I HAVE A DREAM. 


you can take both those concepts and apply it to automotive enthusiast's and it still workd and speaks just as confoundly as it did for the original purposes


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 26 2010, 07:29 PM~19171423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel ! Come on man! Both you'll have valued points. But you posting like that kat frustrating you.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

let me also add



in the coming years were gonna have to ban together or were gonna lose these cars from the roads period no matter what you like or dont like


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:47 PM~19171543
> *the point is    you have to get past this whole "ima  lowrider fuck them guys" mindset  or your gonna be stuck
> 
> i know hotrodders are the same way    your brung slavery up so let put it in a black mans words
> ...


I have no anger towards the other guys. I check them out, I'm just not an enthusiast of what they do. I have to stay focused on Lowriding. 

I feel like I'm the conservative in here debating against a bunch of liberals.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:18 PM~19171348
> *wtf are dog ears?
> *


i guess super swepts are out of the question huh charles :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:52 PM~19171580
> *I have no anger towards the other guys. I check them out, I'm just not an enthusiast of what they do. I have to stay focused on Lowriding.
> 
> I feel like I'm the conservative in here debating against a bunch of liberals.
> *



im not saying you have to be all into it but you should hold a level of respect for it. 

if its a nice car you should be able to say "damn thats a nice fucking car" 







> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 08:54 PM~19171585
> *i guess super swepts are out of the question huh charles  :biggrin:
> *


i dont pay alot of attention to rims and knock offs and various other parts that alot of people go to great lengths to learn about. 

thats what those people are for so people like me can ask them when i dont know. kinda like when people dont know where the vibration in their car is coming from guys like me are around to tell them the best place to start. 

it takes different kinds


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 07:57 PM~19171605
> *im not saying you have to be all into it  but you should hold a level of respect for it.
> 
> if its a nice car you should be able to say  "damn thats a nice fucking car"
> ...


I do!.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 09:00 PM~19171628
> *I do!.
> *


then wtf are you arguing about


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:01 PM~19171635
> *then wtf are you arguing about
> *


go back and read my replies to you and tyrone in context. I'm not gonna elaborate again.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 09:08 PM~19171674
> *go back and read my replies to you and tyrone in context. I'm not gonna elaborate again.
> *


oh 

about how hotrodding didnt start in the ghetto 


theres no arguing there your just flat wrong :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:09 PM~19171683
> *oh
> 
> about how hotrodding didnt start in the ghetto
> ...


 the ghettos of what? Burbank? lmao

Compton maybe? Compton was all white and not ghetto back then nor was Inglewood.

So what ghettos in L.A. are we talking about? Watts? East L.A.? You know what, just stop.


I gotta go drive somewhere...I'll check back later on.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i got into lowriding becouse of the people in it.they where family oriented.they gave back to the community.and if you showed up to a hang out or show a car club put on they welcomed you in like you where family.a place where there where no fights,no drugs,and people that enjoyed talking about lowriders to you even if you didnt have one..i miss these days.good car clubs great picnics.if you had a starter lowrider even with primer they didnt look down on you..becouse they knew you where trying.they encoureged you.it didnt matter what race you where,where you where from or how much money you had.this is something i didnt see in any other types of car customs. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 09:12 PM~19171708
> *the ghettos of what? Burbank? lmao
> 
> Compton maybe? Compton was all white and not ghetto back then nor was Inglewood.
> ...



well im sure the neighborhoods werent the same but poor community's


isnt that what a ghetto is? a poor community? the cars were built with what they had or stole. do you honestly think only minoritys can be poor? all white people come from the suburbs ? 


i would bet everything i have ive done more dirt and been in more ghettos then you. and dont talk that LA ia harder then this place bullshit cause gunshots are gunshots no matter what region of the country their ringing out in. 

and we all know im white and i dont live in the burbs it might not be the projects but when i grew up i had to fight for everything i wanted to keep.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 09:15 PM~19171727
> *i got into lowriding becouse of the people in it.they where family oriented.they gave back to the community.and if you showed up to a hang out or show a car club put on they welcomed you in like you where family.a place where there where no fights,no drugs,and people that enjoyed talking about lowriders to you even if you didnt have one..i miss these days.good car clubs great picnics.if you had a starter lowrider  even with primer they didnt look down on you..becouse they knew you where trying.they encoureged you.it didnt matter what race you where,where you where from or how much money you had.this is something i didnt see in any other types of car customs. :biggrin:
> *


roddings the same way and once u get to know the old guys they are more accepting then you think.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19171730
> *well im sure the neighborhoods werent the same but poor community's
> isnt that what a ghetto is?  a poor community?    the cars were built with what they had or stole.    do you honestly think only minoritys can be poor?  all white people come from the suburbs ?
> i would bet everything i have ive done more dirt and been in more ghettos then you.  and dont talk that LA ia harder then this place bullshit  cause gunshots are gunshots  no matter what region of the country their ringing out in.
> ...


Now chuckles. Your white in America! You get it all! :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 26 2010, 09:20 PM~19171766
> *Now chuckles. Your white in America! You get it all!  :cheesy:
> *


yeah ? we wont even get into that kind of bullshit but ill tell ya right now i know some minority's that get alot more and easier too


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 04:50 PM~19170724
> *I'm ashamed that you posted this. This is the most ignorant post of the entire topic.
> 
> So because someone is born in the ghetto, they're suppose to remain there? Well, know this, the areas of L.A. that you know as being "ghetto", gave birth to hot rodding and many other forms of automotive customization that is being enjoyed around the world. You need to research men such as George Barris and Larry Watson. George Barris is the "Godfather" of custom cars and Larry Watson is the "Godfather" of custom painting techniques. Long before there was a 'Doc', 'Levi', or 'Crazy Art' there was Larry Watson. Know the history before you post ignorant comments such as the one you posted.
> *


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

but as far in florida theres less hang outs and picnics and shows.like the hang outs.me personaly see more people hanging in there car club groups at shows...not as much as a felling of being welcomed in.like feeling like an outsider or something.there are still some true guys in the lowrider game who will always be the same and support the lowrider movement and remember people and greet new commers to the lowrider game.but alot of times i feel and some other people feel the not so welcome attitude...i saw it start when the car club blvd nights from orlando had a great turn out at there picnic i think in 2005 and then said they where not having another one.that show sparked alot of people to get there rides going.i remember right after that show the same day here on lay it low the people who showed up where allready planning on what to do to there cars for the next years show.it got people excited..i just dont see that excitment that much...i give huge props to firme estillo in plant city for there picncs.then it was monthly and a huge turn out every month.i went to every one of them.they where professional putting on the picnic without loosing the family feel of it.one of there picnics is where i took my new girlfriend to.she never knew anything about lowriders or the culter and the good people behind it.i told her about it but she at first felt a little out of place with us being the few white people there only to have the crew from firme estillo welcome her to the show and showed her where the bar ba cue was and told her to get a plate.they treated her like family..she loved it.and thats why i got into lowriding,,the people behind it.the culture and always a good warm feeling and being treated like family even if they really didnt know who iwas.. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 09:29 PM~19171833
> *but as far in florida theres less hang outs and picnics and shows.like the hang outs.me personaly see more people hanging in there car club groups at shows...not as much as a felling of being welcomed in.like feeling like an outsider or something.there are still some true guys in the lowrider game who will always be the same and support the lowrider movement and remember people and greet new commers to the lowrider game.but alot of times i feel and some other people feel the not so welcome attitude...i saw it start when the car club blvd nights from orlando had a great turn out at there picnic i think in 2005 and then said they where not having another one.that show sparked alot of people to get there rides going.i remember right after that show the same day here on lay it low the people who showed up where allready planning on what to do to there cars for the next years show.it got people excited..i just dont see that excitment that much...i give huge props to firme estillo in plant city for there picncs.then it was monthly and a huge turn out every month.i went to every one of them.they where professional putting on the picnic without loosing the family feel of it.one of there picnics is where i took my new girlfriend to.she never knew anything about lowriders or the culter and the good people behind it.i told her about it but she at first felt a little out of place with us being the few white people there only to have the crew from firme estillo welcome her to the show and showed her where the bar ba cue was and told her to get a plate.they treated her like family..she loved it.and thats why i got into lowriding,,the people behind it.the culture and always a good warm feeling and being treated like family even if they really didnt know who iwas.. :biggrin:
> *



i live in bumfucking nowhere the hang out spots are 0 its also got alot to do with hospitality


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:17 PM~19171738
> *roddings the same way    and once u get to know the old guys  they are more accepting then you think.
> *


here we have alot of rodders but at a show around here if you dont have what they think is hot or something they would think is good enough to be there they look down on you.like you are invading there show.its like a bunch of rich old guys and if you dont have something like there which is alot of money then you should be there.i go as a spectator and they wont even talk to you.if you aks a question they act like an ass...short answers like you are bothering them...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:30 PM~19171846
> *i live in bumfucking nowhere    the hang out spots are 0    its also got alot to do with hospitality
> *


yes it does.i see less here..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:23 PM~19171784
> *yeah ?    we wont even get into that kind of bullshit  but ill tell ya right now i know some minority's that get alot more and easier  too
> *


On the real. I see what your saying. And I see what angels saying to. But I don't agree close minded bs! Fuck just ride.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 06:30 PM~19171424
> *It's absurd to go that far back with my respect vouchers. NONE of those people including L. Watson had lowriding in mind when they were doing their thang. The homies in the hoods grabbed that shit and invented lowriding.
> 
> Lowrider cars are like delicious soul food. The leftovers from the pig were given to the slaves and they made something better than their master did with it. The brother or chicano in the hood got his uncles $400.00 chevy and did the same thang and now we got Lowriding.
> ...


Watson painted Xsonic, and many other early cars with hydraulics


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19171855
> *here we have alot of rodders but at a show around here if you dont have what they think is hot or something they would think is good enough to be there they look down on you.like you are invading there show.its like a bunch of rich old guys and if you dont have something like there which is alot of money then you should be there.i go as a spectator and they wont even talk to you.if you aks a question they act like an ass...short answers like you are bothering them...
> *


lowriders act the same way 


see the topic in this section about "stupid things you have heard" 


as if they dont want the attention or are to uppity to answer the questions.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

fuck yall fuckers can go forever about this and get no where :drama: continue on


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Angel, Chuck......it's a useless debate. Reviving the current state of lowriding applies to those states that feel the need to do so if they can. I don't know how it is back east but i'm sure its not all year round friday thru sunday like here in Cali. Lowriding has come a long way and we're barely bridging the gap with color lines in some areas. Their used to be a time where you couldn't drive down the street without being pulled over by onetime and having your shit fucked with. But I don't give a fuck cause I'm gonna keep on riding every weekend til I can't ride no more.  As far as hotrodding and lowriding are concerned it is what it is....hotrodders are hotrodders and lowriders are lowriders. Its like Hip-hop and Country music. Its like being from opposite side of the tracks. Its just the way it is......we won't see any change of acceptance in our lifetime. And why do some people feel the need for acceptance? I don't do it for acceptance. I do it for the love I have for it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 10:17 PM~19172177
> *Angel, Chuck......it's a useless debate. Reviving the current state of lowriding applies to those states that feel the need to do so if they can. I don't know how it is back east but i'm sure its not all year round friday thru sunday like here in Cali. Lowriding has come a long way and we're barely bridging the gap with color lines in some areas. Their used to be a time where you couldn't drive down the street without being pulled over by onetime and having your shit fucked with. But I don't give a fuck cause I'm gonna keep on riding every weekend til I can't ride no more.    As far as hotrodding and lowriding are concerned it is what it is....hotrodders are hotrodders and lowriders are lowriders. Its like Hip-hop and Country music. Its like being from opposite side of the tracks. Its just the way it is......we won't see any change of acceptance in our lifetime. And why do some people feel the need for acceptance? I don't do it for acceptance. I do it for the love I have for it.
> *



in this time and in this country EVENTUALLY in order to keep our cars the only choice is going to be banning together


thats why we need the acceptance of one another. or at the very least some sort of mutual respect.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:21 PM~19172207
> *in this time  and in this country EVENTUALLY in order to keep our cars  the only choice is going to be banning together
> thats why we need the acceptance of one another.  or at the very least some sort of mutual respect.
> *


Thats sounds all fine and dandy Chuck but like it or not we're a product of our environments and the way we're looked at is with a nose up cause it's where the lowriding scene came from (the streets).


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 10:27 PM~19172248
> *Thats sounds all fine and dandy Chuck but like it or not we're a product of our environments and the way we're looked at is with a nose up cause it's where the lowriding scene came from (the streets).
> *


hotrodding did too the only difference is 

IT GREW UP it progressed now its rough past is just that 

theres no dumbfuck riding around talking about "keeping it real"

im keeping it real by flossing through thisn low income apartment complex with my flashy car while familys are being evicted cause they cant pay their rent.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:29 PM~19172269
> *hotrodding did too  the only difference is
> 
> IT GREW UP it progressed  now its rough past is just that
> ...


 :roflmao: 

I understand what you are saying chuck and i agree. I've been wishing for years that people would put aside they're color differences and it still hasn't happen fully. Trying to bridge the gap between hotrodders and lowriders is gonna take another 50 years. You know as well as I do we live in a "white america" and its not gonna happen over night.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 10:37 PM~19172321
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I understand what you are saying chuck and i agree. I've been wishing for years that people would put aside they're color differences and it still hasn't happen fully. Trying to bridge the gap between hotrodders and lowriders is gonna take another 50 years. You know as well as I do we live in a "white america" and its not gonna happen over night.
> *


i know nothing of white america. 

we live in green america


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

H8o_QMG4g3I&feature

x9hLpSly9GQ&feature

uwKxFga3o-s&feature

_9P3j8c8kUc&feature

ks68k1BuGHo&feature

8Yu1VY9QBH8&feature


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

all that movie doesis reinforce a bad image on lowriders  


i can kill 27 people with this :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 08:51 PM~19172501
> *all that movie doesis reinforce a bad image on lowriders
> i can kill 27 people with this   :uh:
> *


whether it does or doesn't its the way it was and sometimes still is. You have car clubs that have a positive image and you have gang banging car clubs. and then you have the car clubs that started in the streets and turned it around such as in the movie and the club it focused on. If you think that movie puts a black eye on lowriding then you've missed the whole point of the movie.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 10:58 PM~19172552
> *whether it does or doesn't its the way it was and sometimes still is. You have car clubs that have a positive image and you have gang banging car clubs. and the you have the car clubs that started in the streets and turned it around such as the movie portrays. If you think that movie puts a black eye on lowriding then you've missed the whole point of the movie.
> *


i look at the movie from an outsiders eyes



it doesnt put a black eye on lowriding it puts it in a cast. if thats the mentallity lowriders wanna keep and be proud of 


then resign to being a dying breed cause most people are gonna grow up and walk away from that garbage


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:01 PM~19172573
> *i look at the movie from an outsiders eyes
> it doesnt put a black eye on lowriding it puts it in a cast.    if thats the mentallity lowriders wanna keep and be proud of
> then resign to being a dying breed  cause most people are gonna grow up and walk away from that garbage
> *


I'm sorry you feel that way. Thats one of the biggest and respected car clubs in the world.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 11:06 PM~19172615
> *I'm sorry you feel that way. Thats one of the biggest and respected car clubs in the world.
> *


im not talking about the club im talking about the movie the clubs moved away from that image


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:06 PM~19172619
> *im not talking about the club    im talking about the movie  the clubs moved away from that image
> *


thats the whole point of this thread. moving on......


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 11:10 PM~19172641
> *thats the whole point of this thread. moving on......
> *


then why make a movie portraying it and why leach onto it?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 02:32 PM~19169870
> *another good start is to start going to the hot rod shows  and acting like respectable people
> 
> if you know they dont want you hopping then dont.  walk around look at the cars talk to people  your not gonna be accepted at the first show but its a start
> ...



Hahahaha... exactly. I took my 60 to cars and coffee and the first time I showed they looked at me like I was from Mars. I took my OG 58 rag the following week and they came up and talked my ear off. The next time I brought my 60 back and they were cool with it. Wanted to see what the hydraulics were all about and what it could do. They thought it was pretty cool. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:12 PM~19172660
> *then why make a movie portraying it  and why leach onto it?
> *


its more of documentary of truth for those like you that don't know what it was all about back in the day. To be honest with you...some of what they say still goes on today and it always will but not in that particular club. just in general. Lowriding started in the streets and will always be in the streets and have the dealings that go on in the streets. I'm not saying every club is like that but it is what it is....is all i can say.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 11:20 PM~19172728
> *its more of documentary of truth for those like you that don't know what it was all about back in the day. To be honest with you...some of what they say still goes on today and it always will but not in that particular club. just in general. Lowriding started in the streets and will always be in the streets and have the dealings that go on in the streets. I'm not saying every club is like that but it is what it is....is all i can say.
> *



and thats the problem  


thats why as i said a governing committee needs to take over and start denying all associations with clubs like that 


greasers use to stab each other and steal and everything else just the same but you dont hear about it alot because 

THEY GREW UP!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I stumbled across this article the other day, although it was horribly written in my opinion, the point still stands, and is a point I strive to make to the point of aggravation.

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/090...ders/index.html


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 26 2010, 11:28 PM~19172807
> *I stumbled across this article the other day, although it was horribly written in my opinion, the point still stands, and is a point I strive to make to the point of aggravation.
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/090...ders/index.html
> *


i read 2 paragraphs and FAIL 


:uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:24 PM~19172774
> *and thats the problem
> thats why as i said a governing committee needs to take over and start denying all associations with clubs like that
> greasers use to stab each other  and steal and everything else  just the same  but you dont hear about it alot  because
> ...


you can never step away from that totally Chuck. You will always have that sense of element. Like i said before...its being a product of your environment. until you lived it first hand you'll never understand. I'll leave it that.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 11:31 PM~19172825
> *i read 2 paragraphs and FAIL
> :uh:
> *



It's a crap article that makes me chuckle,but it still makes the point youre preaching, lowriders need to grow up if they ever want to not only be tolerated, but stop being disrespected.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 26 2010, 11:34 PM~19172845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first page is a pack of lie's


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 11:34 PM~19172845
> *you can never step away from that totally Chuck. You will always have that sense of element. Like i said before...its being a product of your environment. until you lived it first hand you'll never understand. I'll leave it that.
> *



That movie is garbage, it puts more than a black eye on lowriding.

What I've lived first hand has never involved sitting in front of a camera and telling people how cool it is, and how it represents a whole culture that may or may not want me speaking for them. 

Unfortunately thats what these types of films do, and why its a horrible idea for a pioneering documentary to focus on single group with implications ASSUMED to represent a whole,larger group. You know how people think.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:38 PM~19172857
> *first of all rob  i dont speak of it often though this is the second time in this topic i will
> but ive done some shit  and some more shit  so preach it to someone else  that said
> 
> ...



"GREASERS" were considered trash by the upity whites. but thats a whole nother story. 

don't get me wrong Chuck. We all strive to give lowriding a better image. but...people outside of lowriding don't wont to see us as a positive influence if you will. So we just keep it pushing and do what we do.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 11:38 PM~19172857
> *
> the first page is a pack of lie's
> *


you know what I read back over it again, and it brings up another point Lowriders think they deserve credit for something,so they invent these little ideas,which like you said, usually arent true. I dont think any other automotive group worries about who did what first, as much as lowriding.

But as biased and moronic as the author is, he STILL has the guts to make a lightly veiled point,which is what I was getting at, dude works for lowrider magazine and still realizes how low grade the minds of lowriders can be


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 05:09 PM~19170838
> *i expect to be hated on for it.
> as i said lowriders are close minded fucking idiots
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 11:46 PM~19172898
> *"GREASERS" were considered trash by the upity whites. but thats a whole nother story.
> 
> don't get me wrong Chuck. We all strive to give lowriding a better image. but...people outside of lowriding don't wont to see us as a positive influence if you will. So we just keep it pushing and do what we do.
> *



i cant tell if your trolling or are an idiot 


you just contradicted yourself greasers werent seen as a positive image either but you already stated that 


yet look at hot rodding now BECAUSE THEY FUCKING GREW UP AND LEFT THAT SHIT BEHIND THEM. 

just like i did just like many people have lowriding as a whole needs to do that. needs to grow up and leave that idiotic gang banging garbage in its dark seedy past just like hot rodding did


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 26 2010, 11:50 PM~19172921
> *:0  :thumbsdown:
> *


true story


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 26 2010, 09:41 PM~19172872
> *That movie is garbage, it puts more than a black eye on lowriding.
> 
> What I've lived first hand has never involved sitting in front of a camera and telling people how cool it is, and how it represents a whole culture that may or may not want me speaking for them.
> ...


I'm sorry you feel that way....how do expect to move forward if you don't learn form the past? but to say that movie is garbage is just ignorance on your part.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 11:54 PM~19172948
> *I'm sorry you feel that way....how do expect to move forward if you don't learn form the past? but to say that movie is garbage is just ignorance on your part.
> *


im sorry you feel this way how can you expect to move forward if you keep trying to relive the past


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:51 PM~19172930
> *true story
> *


I'm a lowrider and not a closed minded idiot at all :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 26 2010, 11:56 PM~19172958
> *I'm a lowrider and not a closed minded idiot at all  :uh:
> *


your an exception there are some but few 

:cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:57 PM~19172967
> *your an exception  there are some but few
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:51 PM~19172923
> *i cant tell if your trolling or are an idiot
> you just contradicted yourself      greasers werent seen as a positive image either  but you already stated that
> yet look at hot rodding now    BECAUSE THEY FUCKING GREW UP AND LEFT THAT SHIT BEHIND THEM.
> ...


its not that they grew up Chuck. Mainstream "white america" took it over. but like i said thats a whole different story. 'm not gonna get into it.

as for the gang banging goes.... well i won't even get into that either.  

The bottom line is....lowriding is different here than where you are. like you said, its 0 where you're at.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 AM~19173015
> *its not that they grew up Chuck. Mainstream "white america" took it over. but like i said thats a whole different story. 'm not gonna get into it.
> 
> as for the gang banging goes.... well i won't even get into that either.
> ...


im sorry you feel that way but check the st louis topic lots of lowriding going on if i want to participate in it. 


mainstream america didnt take over hotrodding thats laughable the greasers just stopped being fuck ups and started progressing their passion 

something lowriders cant figure out obviously


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 09:56 PM~19172956
> *im sorry you feel this way  how can you expect to move forward if you keep trying to relive the past
> *


i'm not reliving the past. if that were the case i'd have a strap with me 24/7 and my head on a swivel looking for jackers. lowriding has come a long way just not the way you think it should be. And i don't for see that in the future anytime soon. Not here at least.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 12:07 AM~19173044
> *i'm not reliving the past. if that were the case i'd have a strap with me 24/7 and my head on a swivel looking for jackers. lowriding has come a long way just not the way you think it should be. And i don't for see that in the future anytime soon. Not here at least.
> *


because of the mentality and as long as it stays buried in its ignoratn shady past it will never progress more then it has 



that said lowriders should stop bitching about it.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 10:12 PM~19173074
> *because of the mentality  and as long as it stays  buried in its ignoratn shady past it will never progress more then it has
> that said  lowriders should stop bitching about it.
> *


who's bitching about it? the topic starter said how can lowriding be revived? shit out here theirs shit going on every weekend at two or three different places. like i said before i'm not doing it for acceptance. i do it for the love. with that said...i better get back down to off topic before my profile says most active in lowrider general. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 12:19 AM~19173110
> *who's bitching about it? the topic starter said how can lowriding be revived? shit out here theirs shit going on every weekend at two or three different places. like i said before i'm not doing it for acceptance. i do it for the love. with that said...i better get back down to off topic before my profile says most active in lowrider general.  :biggrin:
> *


im sorry you feel that way 


theres alot of people bitching about it


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 26 2010, 10:20 PM~19173127
> *im sorry you feel that way
> theres alot of people bitching about it
> *


as long as i can ride every weekend friday thru sunday its all good.  I'm out. see u in OT. :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 12:23 AM~19173146
> *as long as i can ride every weekend friday thru sunday its all good.   I'm out. see u in OT. :thumbsup:
> *


im sorry you feel that way


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 04:11 PM~19170098
> *not really mr chuck.  i said all you can do is put it out there, and if ppl want to follow they will. and if they dont , they wont.
> 
> u cant babysit grown men.  plus u throw in the fact that some might have families, maybe a wife who doesnt like to cruise or think lowriding is stupid.  or have to work strange hours,  and not available to cruise or to attend meets or shows.  etc.
> ...


might be the best thing said


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Crenshaw's Finest  Yesterday, 10:30 PM
> 
> It's absurd to go that far back with my respect vouchers. NONE of those people including L. Watson had lowriding in mind when they were doing their thang. The homies in the hoods grabbed that shit and invented lowriding.
> 
> ...


Larry watson was never short on non-paint stories either, he would go on about how he had his driver’s license permanently revoked FOR LIFE as he would put it, or how he would mess with the cops by having hydraulics on his Cad. When they stopped him they would say that the car looked much lower when he passed by and he would just tell them that the paint job made the car look lower. Watson was the first to receive to hydraulic citation for his lifted caddy. 









Not the caddy for mention but his 62 was and is by early definition a low rider.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

One more thing. All you katz need to calm the fuck down this lowriding thang is merely experiencing growing pains. Hot rodding in it's infancy was viewed with disdain and disgust. Today it's revered as much American as apple pie. Yet it to has internal conflicts regarding it's current state. Traditionalist vs non traditional. The purist vs the posers. The street riders vs the paid and made tailor queens. The discourse is similar and the passion is equivalent. The distinction is revealed by the misconception that this conversation is exclusive to the lowriding community. Reviving The Current State of Lowriding is made simple- “*Never neglect the little things. Never skimp on that extra effort, that additional few minutes, that soft word of praise or thanks, that delivery of the very best that you can do. It does not matter what others think, it is of prime importance, however, what you think about you. You can never do your best, which should always be your trademark, if you are cutting corners and shirking responsibilities. You are special. Act it. Never neglect the little things.” PERIOD *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 27 2010, 10:18 AM~19174763
> *One more thing. All you katz need to calm the fuck down this lowriding thang is merely experiencing growing pains. Hot rodding in it's infancy was viewed with disdain and disgust. Today it's revered as much American as apple pie. Yet it to has internal conflicts regarding it's current state. Traditionalist vs non traditional. The purist vs the posers. The street riders vs the paid and made tailor queens. The discourse is similar and the passion is equivalent. The distinction is revealed by the misconception that this conversation is exclusive to the lowriding community. Reviving The Current State of Lowriding is made simple- “Never neglect the little things. Never skimp on that extra effort, that additional few minutes, that soft word of praise or thanks, that delivery of the very best that you can do. It does not matter what others think, it is of prime importance, however, what you think about you. You can never do your best, which should always be your trademark, if you are cutting corners and shirking responsibilities. You are special. Act it. Never neglect the little things.”  PERIOD
> *


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Nov 27 2010, 11:18 AM~19175418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS UUUUUUUUUGGGGLY!!!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 27 2010, 02:53 PM~19175984
> *THAT SHIT IS UUUUUUUUUGGGGLY!!!
> *


i like that cadillac in a comparison it is my opinion a 58 impala is far uglier


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 12:56 PM~19176007
> *i like that cadillac    in a comparison it is my opinion a 58 impala is far uglier
> *


THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT TO ME.... :biggrin: :biggrin: I'VE SEEN WHAT YOU DRIVE, YOU LIKE "UGLY"....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 27 2010, 03:16 PM~19176121
> *THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT TO ME....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'VE SEEN WHAT YOU DRIVE, YOU LIKE "UGLY"....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 27 2010, 12:46 AM~19172898
> *"GREASERS" were considered trash by the upity whites. but thats a whole nother story.
> 
> don't get me wrong Chuck. We all strive to give lowriding a better image. but...people outside of lowriding don't wont to see us as a positive influence if you will. So we just keep it pushing and do what we do.
> *


you made some great points



























































its about fuckin time. :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19176356
> *you made some great points
> its about fuckin time. :cheesy:
> *


im sorry you feel that way


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

I remember I got banned from the HAMB for saying "to each his own" refering to lowriders when they wanted to talk down on a 64 on spokes. Grown up? 

Alot of opinions being thrown out and there just that opinions. There is good people in lowriding as there is bad............just like in hot rodding or any other form of customizing. You have a few outspoken people on here who down talk your car if it does not have the right tires, or right car for example... but cant base the whole lowrider community as being close minded because of the small percentage that down talks.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 27 2010, 04:39 PM~19176541
> *I remember I got banned from the HAMB for saying "to each his own" refering to lowriders when they wanted to talk down on a 64 on spokes. Grown up?
> 
> Alot of opinions being thrown out and there just that opinions. There is good people in lowriding as there is bad............just like in hot rodding or any other form of customizing. You have a few outspoken people on here who down talk your car if it does not have the right tires, or right car for example... but cant base the whole lowrider community as being close minded because of the small percentage that down talks.
> *


the hamb is a horrible example i cant stand that place bunch of fucking ed hardy t shirt wearing skinny jean having experts over there. 


fuck that place and their hambittude


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 05:44 PM~19176558
> *the hamb is a horrible example  i cant stand that place  bunch of fucking ed hardy t shirt wearing skinny jean having experts over there.
> fuck that place and their hambittude
> *


I am pretty sure there is some cool as people on the HAMB as I have met some cool local riders who are on there... So I am not going to classify all of the "Ed hardy skinny jean wearing" people cus of a few including mods who talked shit. No diffrent then lay it low. 

This topic is a perfect reflection of how many people have diffrent opinions and styles...some say there caddy riders for life and could care less of a 58 rag...just like the chevy riders who could care less about a 80'd out caddy. So just do what you are into...and if thats 2" white walls on an all white interior then so be, fuck what the next person thinks! Or if you want to lowride a berreta then so be it! If you like how your own car looks on 28's then so be it.

:cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 27 2010, 04:52 PM~19176612
> *I am pretty sure there is some cool as people on the HAMB as I have met some cool local riders who are on there... So I am not going to classify all of the "Ed hardy skinny jean wearing" people cus of a few including mods who talked shit. No diffrent then lay it low.
> 
> This topic is a perfect reflection of how many people have diffrent opinions and styles...some say there caddy riders for life and could care less of a 58 rag...just like the chevy riders who could care less about a 80'd out caddy. So just do what you are into...and if thats 2" white walls on an all white interior then so be, fuck what the next person thinks! Or if you want to lowride a berreta then so be it! If you like how your own car looks on 28's then so be it.
> ...



exactly

takes all kinds

********
male nurses
cripples
*** bar bouncers 
cumheads
hobbits

etc.




were a diverse crowd


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 06:07 PM~19176702
> *exactly
> 
> takes all kinds
> ...


Gang members, lawyers, cops, drug dealers, female riders, company CFO's, judges, killers, etc... :wow:

oh yea forgot bout the preacher :cheesy:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 06:07 PM~19176702
> *exactly
> 
> takes all kinds
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Nov 27 2010, 04:07 PM~19176702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. And found a pedo lurking in the mist too!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 27 2010, 10:28 AM~19174541
> *Larry watson was never short on non-paint stories either, he would go on about how he had his driver’s license permanently revoked FOR LIFE as he would put it, or how he would mess with the cops by having hydraulics on his Cad. When they stopped him they would say that the car looked much lower when he passed by and he would just tell them that the paint job made the car look lower. Watson was the first to receive to hydraulic citation for his lifted caddy.
> 
> 
> ...


  bad-ass-cad


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 27 2010, 12:51 AM~19172501
> *all that movie doesis reinforce a bad image on lowriders
> i can kill 27 people with this  :uh:
> *


I brought up the same point years ago and got alot of hate. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 27 2010, 07:01 PM~19177906
> *Hahaha. And found a pedo lurking in the mist too!
> *


yea we know you like lil boys


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 28 2010, 06:25 AM~19181216
> *yea we know you like lil boys
> *


 :uh: go cheer lead some where else!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 28 2010, 09:15 AM~19181311
> *:uh: go cheer lead some where else!
> *


go die somewhere else. :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 28 2010, 07:15 AM~19181311
> *:uh: go cheer lead some where else!
> *


your nothing but an e-thugging lil boy malesting bitch. any time your ready just holla or you going to call the cops on me like you did before


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 26 2010, 06:02 PM~19171240
> *That seems to be the mindset of the whole country not just lowriding. It will never be the same because the younger generation doesn't respect the people that started it. This is why we have all these buckets out there now. It doesn't matter how clean the car is, it it isn't a mainstream car it won't get any respect in lowriding today. In the early days people built whatever they had, they were respected cause they were lowriding, just doesn't happen anymore. We live in a VERY selfish country now and it is in every aspect of our lives. My 2 cents.
> *


I agree. :thumbsup: We need to bridge the gap between the older generation and the current (newer) generation. One way of doing that is to attend the show(s) of the other. Show and give a thorough explanation of what you're into. And vice-versa.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

For 'Crenshaw's Finest': I won't quote the many ignorant post you made throughout this topic, but I'm happy to see that some people supported my statements (facts). I thought you were more intelligent than what you've recently displayed here. You should pick up a book or view a documentary on hot rodding. The History Channel produced one several years ago. Viewing that will show/teach you where hot rodding came from and give you a better understanding of where hot rodding came from. Hopefully you'll see the similarities between hot rodding and lowriding. 

Knowledge is truly power. When you know what you speak of, people will respect you. When you don't know what you speak of, people won't respect you. It's that simple. It's my desire to get/help/see lowriding grow beyond it's "ghetto roots" (as you stated). Look at how our society portrays/views "ghetto" people. That should be enough to incline you to not only want more for yourself, but for lowriding as well.

I know a possible change in the thinking of/view of lowriders/lowriding won't happen overnight or tomorrow. It must happen one person, one car, one club, and one community at a time.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 28 2010, 10:53 AM~19182341
> *For 'Crenshaw's Finest': I won't quote the many ignorant post you made throughout this topic, but I'm happy to see that some people supported my statements (facts). I thought you were more intelligent than what you've recently displayed here. You should pick up a book or view a documentary on hot rodding. The History Channel produced one several years ago. Viewing that will show/teach you where hot rodding came from and give you a better understanding of where hot rodding came from. Hopefully you'll see the similarities between hot rodding and lowriding.
> 
> Knowledge is truly power. When you know what you speak of, people will respect you. When you don't know what you speak of, people won't respect you. It's that simple. It's my desire to get/help/see lowriding grow beyond it's "ghetto roots" (as you stated). Look at how our society portrays/views "ghetto" people. That should be enough to incline you to not only want more for yourself, but for lowriding as well.
> ...



PREACH BROTHER, PREACH.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 28 2010, 11:53 AM~19182341
> *For 'Crenshaw's Finest': I won't quote the many ignorant post you made throughout this topic, but I'm happy to see that some people supported my statements (facts). I thought you were more intelligent than what you've recently displayed here. You should pick up a book or view a documentary on hot rodding. The History Channel produced one several years ago. Viewing that will show/teach you where hot rodding came from and give you a better understanding of where hot rodding came from. Hopefully you'll see the similarities between hot rodding and lowriding.
> 
> Knowledge is truly power. When you know what you speak of, people will respect you. When you don't know what you speak of, people won't respect you. It's that simple. It's my desire to get/help/see lowriding grow beyond it's "ghetto roots" (as you stated). Look at how our society portrays/views "ghetto" people. That should be enough to incline you to not only want more for yourself, but for lowriding as well.
> ...


so mr tyrone. what is your goal or objective in lowriding? how can it grow if there are no more RWD american cars being produced other than the grand marquis and a lincoln towncar? what happens in 25 yrs from now?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Simple we continue to do what lowriders have done years before and what hot rodders continue to do this day. That's enjoy the millions of cars from years past as well as expanding the realm of cars beyond the so called traditionals. Last time I checked 32 fords and flatheads have been discontiued for over 60+ years, yet katz still building them.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 01:50 PM~19183354
> *so mr tyrone. what is your goal or objective in lowriding? how can it grow if there are no more RWD american cars being produced other than the grand marquis and a lincoln towncar?  what happens in 25 yrs from now?
> *


My first goal in lowriding is to build the best car that I can. Not just for me, but to build it to represent lowriding to the fullest. My second goal is to see lowriding grow/mature past it's so-called "ghetto" roots. I'd like to see lowriding gain the acceptance/respect hot rodding has received. 

"How can it grow if there are no more RWD American cars being produced other than the Grand Marquis and a Lincoln Town Car? What happens 25 years from now?" Here's the answer; look at the many different American RWD cars produced from 1958 to 1988 (I chose '88 as an ending year because the was the final year of RWD Cutlass and Monte Carlo coupes). That's millions of different makes/models of cars to choose from. Some lowrider builders should build beyond Caprices, Impalas, and Monte Carlos. There are many other beautiful makes of cars to choose from from Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, and Lincoln (just to name a few). With that being stated, lowriding isn't going anywhere for quite some time. I'm sure hot rodders once asked the same question, and they eventually went beyond Camaros, Chevelles, Mustangs, and Chargers. Lowriders/lowriding must do the same.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2010, 11:43 PM~19179773
> *I brought up the same point years ago and got alot of hate. :rofl: :rofl:
> *


i did too ive also gone into several detailed paragraphs and rants about how everyones super star hero is part of whats holding lowriding back


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Tyrone	Posted Today, 04:14 AM
> My first goal in lowriding is to build the best car that I can. Not just for me, but to build it to represent lowriding to the fullest. My second goal is to see lowriding grow/mature past it's so-called "ghetto" roots. I'd like to see lowriding gain the acceptance/respect hot rodding has received.
> 
> "How can it grow if there are no more RWD American cars being produced other than the Grand Marquis and a Lincoln Town Car? What happens 25 years from now?" Here's the answer; look at the many different American RWD cars produced from 1958 to 1988 (I chose '88 as an ending year because the was the final year of RWD Cutlass and Monte Carlo coupes). That's millions of different makes/models of cars to choose from. Some lowrider builders should build beyond Caprices, Impalas, and Monte Carlos. There are many other beautiful makes of cars to choose from from Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, and Lincoln (just to name a few). With that being stated, lowriding isn't going anywhere for quite some time. I'm sure hot rodders once asked the same question, and they eventually went beyond Camaros, Chevelles, Mustangs, and Chargers. Lowriders/lowriding must do the same.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Is it revived yet?


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 29 2010, 07:44 AM~19188430
> *Is it revived yet?
> *


x2 what's the status?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo+Nov 29 2010, 06:44 AM~19188430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its ok but has herpes


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 27 2010, 01:59 PM~19176356
> *you made some great points
> its about fuckin time. :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the backhanded compliment. :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 29 2010, 01:14 AM~19188054
> *My first goal in lowriding is to build the best car that I can. Not just for me, but to build it to represent lowriding to the fullest. My second goal is to see lowriding grow/mature past it's so-called "ghetto" roots. I'd like to see lowriding gain the acceptance/respect hot rodding has received.
> 
> "How can it grow if there are no more RWD American cars being produced other than the Grand Marquis and a Lincoln Town Car? What happens 25 years from now?" Here's the answer; look at the many different American RWD cars produced from 1958 to 1988 (I chose '88 as an ending year because the was the final year of RWD Cutlass and Monte Carlo coupes). That's millions of different makes/models of cars to choose from. Some lowrider builders should build beyond Caprices, Impalas, and Monte Carlos. There are many other beautiful makes of cars to choose from from Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, and Lincoln (just to name a few). With that being stated, lowriding isn't going anywhere for quite some time. I'm sure hot rodders once asked the same question, and they eventually went beyond Camaros, Chevelles, Mustangs, and Chargers. Lowriders/lowriding must do the same.
> *


i understand your response, but i have to disagree with somethings. lowriding is primarily ghetto. not all lowriders are ghetto, there are six figure legit income lowriders. but for the most part, lowriding is found in lower income areas of towns. again. not everyone is or lives in the ghetto. but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto. 


second, who said anything about wanting to be like hotrodders? it seems like people always compare lowriders to hotrodders. who cares what hot rodders are doing? are we lowriders or are we hot rodders? why should we (lowriders) try to fit in with these other crowds. do we ever see these other crowds trying to fit in with us? not many. seems like everyone is chasing hot rodding. , but who said anything about it being a rat race to the top? like i told mr chuck earlier, when i go to a show. i walk right by anything that isnt on 13s or 14s and lifted. other cars dont interest me. im not a "car enthusiast" im a close minded lowrider. that doesnt mean i disrespect other areas of auto industry. 

mr tyrone, what happens when u finish your car and have it exactly how u want it, after all the time and money spent, u take it to a show only to have a hot rodder or an import tuner, or a mini truck laugh at your hard work and make jokes about your wheels too small or those "bouncy things that make the car jump" and when u try to explain to them your passion for lowriding they dont even care? will you still want to spread lowriding or will you say , fuck it, ima lowride for me. not for them


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Nov 27 2010, 03:07 PM~19176702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 29 2010, 01:14 AM~19188054
> *My first goal in lowriding is to build the best car that I can. Not just for me, but to build it to represent lowriding to the fullest. My second goal is to see lowriding grow/mature past it's so-called "ghetto" roots. I'd like to see lowriding gain the acceptance/respect hot rodding has received.
> 
> "How can it grow if there are no more RWD American cars being produced other than the Grand Marquis and a Lincoln Town Car? What happens 25 years from now?" Here's the answer; look at the many different American RWD cars produced from 1958 to 1988 (I chose '88 as an ending year because the was the final year of RWD Cutlass and Monte Carlo coupes). That's millions of different makes/models of cars to choose from. Some lowrider builders should build beyond Caprices, Impalas, and Monte Carlos. There are many other beautiful makes of cars to choose from from Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, and Lincoln (just to name a few). With that being stated, lowriding isn't going anywhere for quite some time. I'm sure hot rodders once asked the same question, and they eventually went beyond Camaros, Chevelles, Mustangs, and Chargers. Lowriders/lowriding must do the same.
> *


Nothing I wrote is ignorant. Why is it people like you feel fixated on imposing and shoving Lowriding down people who don't care about lowriding's throat? You feel that will stop the police from harassing us or some corporation will throw some money at lowriding and exploit us hopefully? 

We'll never be accepted or even respected. It's been to many years and we'll always be ghetto to them just like they'll be ******** to us. If anything, we'll just tolerate one another. Thats just the cold hard truth man. Just the fact that lowriders are trying to get their respect and acceptance implies we're kissing their ass becuase we feel inferior and need their appreciation. Fuck that.

I'm at home on Crenshaw Blvd dodging a hydraulic ticket. Thats home and when my car is there I'm #1. Bitches show love and the homies give me props and thats all that matters. 

I try to be a good friend and member to my club and help anybody thats trying to lowride with whatever I can do. I know how hard it is to finish a car, get ripped off etc. Thats the key to Lowriding's revival.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 06:40 PM~19193246
> *i understand your response, but i have to disagree with somethings.  lowriding is primarily ghetto.  not all lowriders are ghetto, there are six figure legit income lowriders.  but for the most part, lowriding is found in lower income areas of towns.  again. not everyone is or lives in the ghetto. but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto.
> second, who said anything about wanting to be like hotrodders?  it seems like people always compare lowriders to hotrodders. who cares what hot rodders are doing? are we lowriders or are we hot rodders? why should we (lowriders) try to fit in with these other crowds. do we ever see these other crowds trying to fit in with us?  not many.  seems like everyone is chasing hot rodding. , but who said anything about it being a rat race to the top?  like i told mr chuck earlier, when i go to a show. i walk right by anything that isnt on 13s or 14s and lifted.  other cars dont interest me. im not a "car enthusiast" im a close minded lowrider.  that doesnt mean i disrespect other areas of auto industry.
> 
> ...


I feel EXACTLY the same way. ^


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Bottom line is...

Hot rods = mainstream white america.

lowriding = minority based culture. 

we as lowrider clubs do nothing different than hot rod clubs. 
we have fund raisers...
we have toy drives...
ect....

but no matter what we do, it will never be good enough.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 05:40 PM~19193246
> *i understand your response, but i have to disagree with somethings.  Blacks and Mexicans is primarily ghetto.  not all Blacks and Mexicans are ghetto, there are six figure legit income Blacks and Mexicans .  but for the most part, Blacks and Mexicans is found in lower income areas of towns.  again. not everyone is or lives in the ghetto. but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto.
> second, who said anything about wanting to be like whites?  it seems like people always compare Blacks and Mexicans to whites. who cares what whites are doing? are we Blacks and Mexicans or are we white? why should we (Blacks and Mexicans) try to fit in with these other crowds. do we ever see these other crowds trying to fit in with us?  not many.  seems like everyone is chasing whites. , but who said anything about it being a rat race to the top?  like i told mr chuck earlier, when i go to a show. i walk right by anything that isnt on 13s or 14s and lifted.  other cars dont interest me. im not a "car enthusiast" im a close minded Black and Mexican.  that doesnt mean i disrespect other areas of auto industry.
> 
> ...


Is this better, 'Lone Star'?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mr tyrone, i think you are completely out of line for pulling the race card lol. thats what ppl do when they have no other options.

and to correct you, i am not black. i am half white and half mexican. raised in a mexican neighborhood, and a member of one of the oldest predominately black car clubs in the country. 

so youre whole arguement is invalid. lowriding has nothing to do with race. thats pretty pathetic lol.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 08:00 PM~19193462
> *Bottom line is...
> 
> Hot rods = mainstream white america.
> ...


because you refuse to come out of the gutter with your backwards ass way of thinking 


hotrodding was not mainstream in its infancy which is only about 10 or 15 years ahead of lowridings


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 05:40 PM~19193246
> *i understand your response, but i have to disagree with somethings.  lowriding is primarily ghetto.  not all lowriders are ghetto, there are six figure legit income lowriders.  but for the most part, lowriding is found in lower income areas of towns.  again. not everyone is or lives in the ghetto. but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto.
> second, who said anything about wanting to be like hotrodders?  it seems like people always compare lowriders to hotrodders. who cares what hot rodders are doing? are we lowriders or are we hot rodders? why should we (lowriders) try to fit in with these other crowds. do we ever see these other crowds trying to fit in with us?  not many.  seems like everyone is chasing hot rodding. , but who said anything about it being a rat race to the top?  like i told mr chuck earlier, when i go to a show. i walk right by anything that isnt on 13s or 14s and lifted.  other cars dont interest me. im not a "car enthusiast" im a close minded lowrider.  that doesnt mean i disrespect other areas of auto industry.
> 
> ...



Why continue to be viewed as ghetto? Some lowriders put as much dedication, heart, and money into their vehicles as hot rodders. And again, hot rodding did not have a glamorous beginning. It didn't begin in Beverly Hills. It began in various parts of L.A. that may be "ghetto" now, but back then they weren't.

All car enthusiast should care what hot rodders are doing. For one simple reason; hot rodders are doing their part to fight "clunker laws". The project cars that some of have in our driveways local and government officials are attempting to pass laws against having such vehicle in your driveway. Your project my be considered an eyesore. So there are those attempting to make laws to rid your driveway and others of said eyesore. That's what hot rodders are doing. If you would take time to read a Hot Rod magazine, you would know that. What they're doing helps all lowriders. Not just hot rodders.

Who said anything about a race to the top against hot rodders? It's not about that. The biggest difference between hot rodders and lowriders is maturity. Hot rodders grew-up and organized themselves (i.e. NHRA). Lowriders haven't done that. Lowriders want to "keep it real" or keep it on the street. Those in L.A. have seen what keeping it on the street (Crenshaw) has done. There's no cruising or parking on Crenshaw Friday through Sunday. That's due to what the lowriders did. So now, it's a constant battle for lowriders to find/have a cruise/hang-out spot. If lowriders grew-up/matured/organized they wouldn't have that problem in L.A.. You think hot rodders have this same problem? No they don't. And the color of their skin has nothing to do with it. It's all in how they carry themselves.

I don't expect any/everyone I encounter to like lowriding, but when I do complete my car I'll be able to explain to whomever listens the reasons why I built it. I'll take my time to thoroughly explain what those "bouncy things that make the car jump" are. It's no different than someone being into imports. It's not my thing, but if explained to me how and why they do what they do, it's all good. I've gained a better understanding and knowledge there of. 

I didn't get into lowriding for the sake of being an activist for it. When it first caught my attention, I was hook. As time moved on, I got deeper into it. Not just the car side of it, but the history of it. I love lowriding and I don't appreciate when it's disrespected due to a persons ignorance. That's where I intervene and explain what it's all about.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 29 2010, 09:31 PM~19194862
> *Why continue to be viewed as ghetto? Some lowriders put as much dedication, heart, and money into their vehicles as hot rodders. And again, hot rodding did not have a glamorous beginning. It didn't begin in Beverly Hills. It began in various parts of L.A. that may be "ghetto" now, but back then they weren't.
> 
> All car enthusiast should care what hot rodders are doing. For one simple reason; hot rodders are doing their part to fight "clunker laws". The project cars that some of have in our driveways local and government officials are attempting to pass laws against having such vehicle in your driveway. Your project my be considered an eyesore. So there are those attempting to make laws to rid your driveway and others of said eyesore. That's what hot rodders are doing. If you would take time to read a Hot Rod magazine, you would know that. What they're doing helps all lowriders. Not just hot rodders.
> ...



they dont and never will understand that it isnt about being "like" anyone but more about agreeing with and getting along with each other to better represent the community all together


they love their ghetto mentality and will never try and correct it they are simply ignorant

and there is no other word to call them and no argument they can pose to change that. 

instead they take their frustrations out by talking shit on people doing better things in lower ways.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 07:05 PM~19194415
> *mr tyrone, i think you are completely out of line for pulling the race card lol.  thats what ppl do when they have no other options.
> 
> and to correct you, i am not black. i am half white and half mexican. raised in a mexican neighborhood, and a member of one of the oldest predominately black car clubs in the country.
> ...


Just as lowriding isn't a primarily "ghetto" car culture. Before lowriders were called lowriders they were called 'customs'. And customs were many different makes/models of cars. From '49 Mercurys to '69 Caprices. And men such as George Barris, Larry Watson, and Bill Hines were the originators of 'customs'. The term lowrider wasn't used to describe a car until the late '60's early '70's.

My argument isn't invalid, yours is. You stated lowriding is in the ghetto. I substituted the term 'lowrider/lowriding' for the term(s) 'Blacks/Mexicans' to show you (and those reading this topic) how ignorant your statement is/was. It was almost like saying the words I substituted.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2010, 05:43 PM~19193269
> *Nothing I wrote is ignorant. Why is it people like you feel fixated on imposing and shoving Lowriding down people who don't care about lowriding's throat? You feel that will stop the police from harassing us or some corporation will throw some money at lowriding and exploit us hopefully?
> 
> We'll never be accepted or even respected. It's been to many years and we'll always be ghetto to them just like they'll be ******** to us. If anything, we'll just tolerate one another. Thats just the cold hard truth man. Just the fact that lowriders are trying to get their respect and acceptance implies we're kissing their ass becuase we feel inferior and need their appreciation. Fuck that.
> ...


Yet another ignorant post by you, 'CF'. Wow. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 29 2010, 09:39 PM~19194985
> *Just as lowriding isn't a primarily "ghetto" car culture. Before lowriders were called lowriders they were called 'customs'. And customs were many different makes/models of cars. From '49 Mercurys to '69 Caprices. And men such as George Barris, Larry Watson, and Bill Hines were the originators of 'customs'. The term lowrider wasn't used to describe a car until the late '60's early '70's.
> 
> My argument isn't invalid, yours is. You stated lowriding is in the ghetto. I substituted the term 'lowrider/lowriding' for the term(s) 'Blacks/Mexicans' to show you (and those reading this topic) how ignorant your statement is/was. It was almost like saying the words I substituted.
> *



dude just quit


they keep repeating their ignorance and because they are so blinded by it they cant even see how ignorant it is. ill prove it by pointing it out to them and watch the arguments pour in





people in the ghetto dont want to be ghetto they have no choice. being ghetto is not cool to anyone they strive and fight all their lifes to get out some make it some dont but all but the most ignorant of them continue to fight. those people dont go nowhere and die young. 


everyone who does not fight to get out of the ghetto end up dying in the ghetto. 




now wait for it


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:19 PM~19194641
> *because you refuse to come out of the gutter with your backwards ass way of thinking
> hotrodding was not mainstream  in its infancy    which is only about 10 or 15 years ahead of lowridings
> *


my gutter backwards ass way of thinking is better than your sister fucking hillbilly ass way of living. :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 06:00 PM~19193462
> *Bottom line is...
> 
> Hot rods = mainstream white america.
> ...


I agree with you on the fund raisers and toy drives, but when's the last time (if ever) you've been to a hot rod (or similar) show and security patted you down and waved a metal detector over your body?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

as stated before.

empty can rattles the most. metallica said that...u know one of them white people music groups lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:45 PM~19195081
> *my gutter backwards ass way of thinking is better than your sister fucking hillbilly ass way of living. :cheesy:
> *


no because at least my sister fucking hillbilly ass knows i dont wanna be veiwed as an ignorant piece of shit simply because those around are ignorant pieces of shit and i refuse to raise myself above them because thats where i originated


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 09:46 PM~19195106
> *as stated before.
> 
> empty can rattles the most. metallica said that...u know one of them white people music groups lol
> *




a crushed can doesnt rattle at all


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:35 PM~19194938
> *they dont and never will understand  that it isnt about being "like" anyone  but more about agreeing with and getting along with each other to better represent the community all together
> they love their ghetto mentality and will never try and correct it  they are simply ignorant
> 
> ...


maybe you should rethink this whole lowriding thing. it doesn't sound like its for you. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:47 PM~19195132
> *no because at least my sister fucking hillbilly ass knows i dont wanna be veiwed as an ignorant piece of shit simply because  those around are  ignorant pieces of shit and i refuse to raise myself above them because thats where i originated
> 
> *


long live the hood! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:50 PM~19195189
> *maybe you should rethink this whole lowriding thing. it doesn't sound like its for you. :biggrin:
> *


oh dont worry i did along time ago you can have ur gutter fucked culture 


im far to intelligent and better then that.


heres a good question .... you ever lived in the ghetto? or been evicted from an apartment?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

on and yes everyone i said it


IM BETTER THEN THAT!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19195223
> *oh dont worry i did along time ago    you can have ur gutter fucked culture
> im far to intelligent and better then that.
> heres a good question ....  you ever lived in the ghetto?  or been evicted from an apartment?
> *


of course. I've also robbed from the rich whits man. :biggrin: 

i gotta get mine, so i'm gonna take yours.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:49 PM~19195168
> *a crushed can doesnt rattle at all
> *


lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:56 PM~19195280
> *of course.  I've also robbed from the rich whits man. :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta get mine, so i'm gonna take yours.
> *


NO you havent 


i can be quite confident when i say that


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:55 PM~19195260
> *on and yes everyone i said it
> IM BETTER THEN THAT!
> *


come on now chuck. your junk yard is no better than a crack house.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

in fact robbie ill take it even further


i bet i grew up in a poorer neighborhood then 70% of the people on this website. including you


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:57 PM~19195291
> *NO you havent
> i can be quite confident when i say that
> *


 :roflmao: i'm no country boy chuck.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:58 PM~19195311
> *come on now chuck. your junk yard is no better than a crack house.
> *


 :uh: 

this isnt offtopic so ill take your insults as a sign of you losing the argument


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:59 PM~19195330
> *:roflmao:  i'm no country boy chuck.
> *


me either thats your mistake


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 07:58 PM~19195322
> *in fact robbie  ill take it even further
> i bet i grew up in a poorer neighborhood then 70% of the people on this website.  including you
> *


i'm sure you have chuck. but theirs no cows to tip in the city. let alone piss off old man jinkings for stealing eggs out the chicken coop. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19195382
> *i'm sure you have chuck. but theirs no cows to tip in the city. let alone piss off old man jinkings for stealing eggs out the chicken coop. :biggrin:
> *



yeah i spent alot of my teenage time buying and selling drugs 


the biggest money maker CRACK  if i was proud of it i could tell you some fucked up story's storys that end places where theres no statute of limitations.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

instead of writing 50 paragraph stories about why lowriding is ghetto, why not just work on your car??




and NO, i didnt read any of those cool stories bro, THEY WERE TOO GODDAMN LONG.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 10:06 PM~19195441
> *instead of writing 50 paragraph stories about why lowriding is ghetto, why not just work on your car??
> and NO, i didnt read any of those cool stories bro, THEY WERE TOO GODDAMN LONG.
> *


cause its fucking cold here


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:00 PM~19195345
> *:uh:
> 
> this isnt offtopic so ill take your insults  as a sign of you losing the argument
> *


ok you win. :thumbsup: 

seriously though chuck. this argument can go on for ages....it doesn't matter what we do as lowriders. we're all gonna be viewed as a bad element. it's just the way it is.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:07 PM~19195465
> *ok you win. :thumbsup:
> 
> seriously though chuck. this argument can go on for ages....it doesn't matter what we do as lowriders. we're all gonna be viewed as a bad element. it's just the way it is.
> *


thats just it 



it isnt the way it is it doesnt have to be and the change starts with individuals


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 11:07 PM~19195461
> *cause its fucking cold here
> *


nothing like smashing your knuckles against rust bolts when its 30 degrees outside.



having a heated garage is nice, not having enough room to put a car in it SUCKS.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 08:06 PM~19195441
> *instead of writing 50 paragraph stories about why lowriding is ghetto, why not just work on your car??
> and NO, i didnt read any of those cool stories bro, THEY WERE TOO GODDAMN LONG.
> *


this is probably the smartest thing you've ever posted





























its about fucking time! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

do you think gaylord focker up there likes to show up at his nursing job in his lowrider knowing everyone of his upper class colleagues thinks of him as ghetto?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 10:09 PM~19195499
> *nothing like smashing your knuckles against rust bolts when its 30 degrees outside.
> having a heated garage is nice, not having enough room to put a car in it SUCKS.
> *


heats not in the budget as long as getting the car done is.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:09 PM~19195495
> *thats just it
> it isnt the way it is    it doesnt have to be  and the change starts with individuals
> *


no it doesn't have to be that way. and most car clubs have made a change for the better. but it hard to change the minds of many when they already have it set in there minds what they think. it's like those confederate states....they're always gonna feel they way they do about the minority no matter what. all we can do is stay positive in what we do regardless what what people think.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:17 PM~19195615
> *no it doesn't have to be that way. and most car clubs have made a change for the better. but it hard to change the minds of many when they already have it set in there minds what they think. it's like those confederate states....they're always gonna feel they way they do about the minority no matter what. all we can do is stay positive in what we do regardless what what people think.
> *


being more aggressive in changing the publics outlook would help ALOT 

instead of resigning yourself to being "ghetto" and even worse liking it


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:11 PM~19195526
> *do you think gaylord focker up there    likes to show up at his nursing job  in his lowrider knowing everyone of his upper class colleagues  thinks of him as ghetto?
> *


do you think gaylord focker should give a fock about what they think if he's happy with his hobby?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 08:40 PM~19193246
> *but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto.
> 
> *


and that will probably NEVER change. it IS better now than it was 30 years ago, but at the same time, street rodders who spend $300k to HAVE A CAR BUILT BY SOME DOUCHE BAG WITH A ***** HAIR CUT THAT WORKS ON CARS WEARING A BUTTON UP DRESS SHIRT THATS TUCKED INTO TAPERED LEG JEANS AND BOAT SHOES, is going to always look down on lowriders (the cars and their owners).


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:19 PM~19195637
> *being more aggressive in changing the publics outlook  would help ALOT
> 
> instead of resigning yourself to being "ghetto" and  even worse  liking it
> *


news flash chuck. we live in a society where we're guilty first until proven innocent.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 29 2010, 10:19 PM~19195641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those same people look down their noses on most rodders as well.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:21 PM~19195676
> *news flash chuck. we live in a society where we're guilty first until proven innocent.
> *


how many crimes have you been charged with robbie?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 11:23 PM~19195713
> *
> those same people look down their noses on most rodders  as well.
> *


yea, they dont exactly like greasers, bikers, lowriders, or anything else thats not YUPPIE.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:23 PM~19195713
> *no he shouldnt but the point is  wouldnt it better to at least attempt to change their veiws
> those same people look down their noses on most rodders  as well.
> *


why should he have to change their views? he's doing what makes him happy. if they don't like it.... tuff titty..... said the kitty when the milk went dry.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:23 PM~19195722
> *how many crimes have you been charged with robbie?
> *


1 attempted murder and 5 assaults with a deadly weapon was just one case.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 10:26 PM~19195768
> *yea, they dont exactly like greasers, bikers, lowriders, or anything else thats not YUPPIE.
> *


exactly rodding still gets its fair share of bad looks from society its come along way because the people who love it wanted to see it grow and be something they could pass on and share 


just like lowriders except lowriders arent really doing anything to see it grow.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:29 PM~19195805
> *1 attempted murder and 5 assaults with a deadly weapon was just one case.
> *



i could tell you storys that would replace the cum on your forehead with pee


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 PM~19195781
> *why should he have to change their views? he's doing what makes him happy. if they don't like it.... tuff titty..... said the kitty when the milk went dry.
> *



you just dont get it do you.... its called progression


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:36 PM~19195893
> *i could tell you storys that would replace the cum on your forehead with pee
> 
> *


chuck you cant piss on my head and tell me its raining. :nicoderm: 

i'm sure we both have some telling stories chuck. but its not a story competition. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:44 PM~19195991
> *chuck you cant piss on my head and tell me its raining. :nicoderm:
> 
> i'm sure we both have some telling stories chuck. but its not a story competition. :biggrin:
> *


its nothing im proud of and i dont find it appealing to brag  if your really curious i suppose you could hit me up in pm 

but theres nothing to prove by posting it here


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:38 PM~19195914
> *you just dont get it do you....  its called progression
> *


yes i do get it. with progression comes acception. but its not always that way is what you don't get. you seem to believe that if we (lowriders) are all upstanding citizens that society will accept the lowriding community. take the blinders off chuck. 

look at the biker clubs chuck. they're still trying to step away from the sore eye of a dozen or so clubs have put on them. but even in today era 50 years later... when you see them riding down the street, the first thought that comes to mind is, lawless.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:54 PM~19196156
> *yes i do get it. with progression comes acception. but its not always that way is what you don't get. you seem to believe that if we (lowriders) are all upstanding citizens that society will accept the lowriding community. take the blinders off chuck.
> 
> look at the biker clubs chuck. they're still trying to step away from the sore eye of a dozen or so clubs have put on them. but even in today era 50 years later... when you see them riding down the street, the first thought that comes to mind is, lawless.
> *




when did bikers start trying to change their image thats news to me. 




negative attitude gets you nowhere this whole im never gonna be good enough attitude is the exact same excuse felons use to try and justify their crimes and prison sentences 

its ignorance pure and simple. argue it all you want just know that your argument is based in ignorance.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:48 PM~19196067
> *its nothing im proud of  and i dont find it appealing to brag        if your really curious i suppose you could hit me up in pm
> 
> but theres nothing to prove  by posting it here
> *


i never asked. and it really doesn't matter. but you did ask and i only answered in short not to say to much myself. i thought we were talking about what people could do or not do about reviving the lowriding scene....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 11:02 PM~19196255
> *i never asked. and it really doesn't matter. but you did ask and i only answered in short not to say to much myself. i thought we were talking about what people could do or not do about reviving the lowriding scene....
> *


you want to act like you have more experience since im a country boy and i have no idea what the ghetto is. your mistaken 


fact is that lowriding is only ghetto these days because for some fucked up reason lowriders think its cool 

ITS NOT COOL! it isnt cool to drive ur flashy car through the ghetto where people are being evicted or sitting in the dark because they cant pay their bills either. thats fucking assanine not keeping it real.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 08:59 PM~19196220
> *when did bikers start trying to change their image  thats news to me.
> negative attitude gets you nowhere    this whole im never gonna be good enough attitude is the exact same excuse felons use to try and justify their crimes and prison sentences
> 
> ...


there's biker clubs stretched out across the whole united states that are trying to distant themselves from that black eye. you're just uninformed. 

no chuck...the ignorance is that you believe whitie america will embrace lowridging with open arms handing out the great american pies saying "come on in we love you now". its just not gonna happen.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 11:11 PM~19196389
> *there's biker clubs stretched out across the whole united states that are trying to distant themselves from that black eye. you're just uninformed.
> 
> no chuck...the ignorance is that you believe whitie america will embrace lowridging with open arms handing out the great american pies saying "come on in we love you now".  its just not gonna happen.
> *


im sorry you feel that way



and why is it white america? where the fuck have you been the last 30 years turn your tv on gramps it isnt the 60's anymore pop culture is now predominantly black and brown. has been for 15 years at least. the money controlling this country doesnt care about your skin color the only color they see is green. '

this whole "white america" bullshit is just another ignorant excuse and like i said before


you can argue it all you want but your argument is based in ignorance.


i forgot about the bikers

there are 3 groups in my little country town the outlaws the backdoorsmen being the biggest 2 neither seem to be doing alot to better their image. i dont pay much attention to gangs though gang bangers are all chicken shit ******* regardless of color or transportation


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 09:09 PM~19196359
> *you want to act like you have more experience since im a country boy  and i have no idea what the ghetto is.  your mistaken
> fact is that lowriding is only ghetto these days  because for some fucked up reason lowriders think its cool
> 
> ...


i don't act like i'm better than you chuck. i be funnin ya.... i even said we'd have some telling stories together..... 

but all i can do is laugh at this post! :rofl:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 11:20 PM~19196507
> *i don't act like i'm better than you chuck. i be funnin ya.... i even said we'd have some telling stories together.....
> 
> but all i can do is laugh at this post!  :rofl:
> *



im sorry you feel that way


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

here comes ford boy to take a lick of my taint again


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 10:21 PM~19196517
> *im sorry you feel that way
> *


***, i thought i told u to stay in off tocic u cock sucker


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Nov 29 2010, 11:25 PM~19196563
> ****, i thought i told u to stay in off tocic u cock sucker
> *


this is about as intelligent as the white america comments robbie keeps making


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 09:14 PM~19196432
> *im sorry you feel that way
> and why is it white america?  where the fuck have you been the last 30 years turn your tv on gramps it isnt the 60's anymore  pop culture is now predominantly black and brown.  has been for 15 years at least.  the money controlling this country doesnt care about your skin color  the only color they see is green.  '
> 
> ...


i'm sorry you feel that way too chuck. :rofl: 


and i was wondering when you were gonna ask that question about, white america? its always about white america since the day the white man step foot on this land. and its not ignorance. it's just the way life is. ignorance is on your part for thinking we can live in utopia.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 10:28 PM~19196594
> *this is about as intelligent as the white america comments robbie keeps making
> *


i dont care i told u to stay in off topic.your my bitch, i said stay in off topic then stay there bitch


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 29 2010, 11:29 PM~19196607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta have balls to have a bitch BITCH when you come make me your bitch then you get to tell me what to do

until then your the normal loud mouth cocksucker snapping at my nuts to get some internet notoriety and not the first one either your not even original with this shit :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 PM~19196664
> *the Spaniards  conquered your people  and they are brown they also introduced slavery to this continent  get an education or take the racist rhetoric elsewhere
> 
> *


don't get mad chuck. i'm just telling like it is. just real talk!

truth of the matter is....we don't need the approval of anyone. we're gonna keep doing what we do to our own satisfaction. and if you or anyone else doesn't like it or thinks we're lesser a people for not doing so...then so da fuck what. we don't give a fuck. we lowride. its what we do. not for anyone else but ourselves.

i suppose you think this is ignorant too? :rofl:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 11:46 PM~19196803
> *don't get mad chuck. i'm just telling like it is. just real talk!
> 
> truth of the matter is....we don't need the approval of anyone. we're gonna keep doing what we do to our own satisfaction. and if you or anyone else doesn't like it or thinks we're lesser a people for not doing so...then so da fuck what. we don't give a fuck. we lowride. its what we do. not for anyone else but ourselves.
> ...



the whole thing especially since it isnt about approval but PROGRESSION 


ive never said the word approval not fucking once. also since your wrong it isnt real talk the phrase real talk insinuates truth.


and it isnt true its ignorant racist garbage


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 09:48 PM~19196818
> *the whole thing    especially since it isnt about approval  but PROGRESSION
> ive never said the word approval  not fucking once.  also since your wrong it isnt real talk  the phrase real talk insinuates truth.
> and it isnt true  its ignorant racist garbage
> *


whether you said it or not. with progression comes approval and acceptance.

but i suppose you'll find ignorance in this post too. hahahahaha


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 30 2010, 12:58 AM~19197561
> *whether you said it or not. with progression comes approval and acceptance.
> 
> but i suppose you'll find ignorance in this post too. hahahahaha
> *


why are you so hung up on approval and acceptance 


just focus on the progression let the rest of it go.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:29 PM~19195805
> *1 attempted murder and 5 assaults with a deadly weapon was just one case.
> *


 :uh: fuckin white people...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 11:09 PM~19197642
> *why are you so hung up on approval and acceptance
> just focus on the progression  let the rest of it go.
> *


see now you're just arguing for the sake of an argument.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2010, 11:34 PM~19197826
> *:uh: fuckin white people...
> *


how did you know? :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 30 2010, 01:35 AM~19197833
> *see now you're just arguing for the sake of an argument.
> *


no im telling you that if those things dont matter then dont worry about them 


just worry about the progression. ive always said if your doing it for someone else your doing it wrong!


my car is a perfect example of that


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 05:40 PM~19193246
> *i understand your response, but i have to disagree with somethings.  lowriding is primarily ghetto.  not all lowriders are ghetto, there are six figure legit income lowriders.  but for the most part, lowriding is found in lower income areas of towns.  again. not everyone is or lives in the ghetto. but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto.
> second, who said anything about wanting to be like hotrodders?  it seems like people always compare lowriders to hotrodders. who cares what hot rodders are doing? are we lowriders or are we hot rodders? why should we (lowriders) try to fit in with these other crowds. do we ever see these other crowds trying to fit in with us?  not many.  seems like everyone is chasing hot rodding. , but who said anything about it being a rat race to the top?  like i told mr chuck earlier, when i go to a show. i walk right by anything that isnt on 13s or 14s and lifted.  other cars dont interest me. im not a "car enthusiast" im a close minded lowrider.  that doesnt mean i disrespect other areas of auto industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

,.,.,,,.BEEP,.,.,.,.,BEEP,.,.,..,BEEP,.,.BEEP,.BEEP,.BEEP,.,..BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 30 2010, 11:17 PM~19207519
> *,.,.,,,.BEEP,.,.,.,.,BEEP,.,.,..,BEEP,.,.BEEP,.BEEP,.BEEP,.,..BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
> *


flat line....


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 02:06 AM~19207800
> *flat line....
> *



yup,.,..

hahaha i justt saw wat u had on ur signature ,.,.shit was funny,.,.

"""so wat if i snitched,.,."" lol


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2010, 06:40 PM~19193246
> *i understand your response, but i have to disagree with somethings.  lowriding is primarily ghetto.  not all lowriders are ghetto, there are six figure legit income lowriders.  but for the most part, lowriding is found in lower income areas of towns.   again. not everyone is or lives in the ghetto. but u cant deny is that is is viewed on from outsiders as ghetto.
> second, who said anything about wanting to be like hotrodders?  it seems like people always compare lowriders to hotrodders. who cares what hot rodders are doing? are we lowriders or are we hot rodders? why should we (lowriders) try to fit in with these other crowds. do we ever see these other crowds trying to fit in with us?  not many.  seems like everyone is chasing hot rodding. , but who said anything about it being a rat race to the top?  like i told mr chuck earlier, when i go to a show. i walk right by anything that isnt on 13s or 14s and lifted.  other cars dont interest me. im not a "car enthusiast" im a close minded lowrider.  that doesnt mean i disrespect other areas of auto industry.
> 
> ...


Well said... 

As far as reviving the current state of Lowriding, the quality of some these cars have never been better. I have been around LOWRIDERS my whole life and have seen the evolution of this culture. There are still cars that are not to my taste, but I still embrace it, because it is lowriding. 

I know guys who were Lowriders way before I was and they ask me, "You still LOWRIDING?" To them, it was just a phase....and to a lot of those that are doing it now, it is just a phase. There are few who will never get it out of their system, because it is who they are. 

If people do not accept us, it does not matter to me. I do not care. Anyone can buy a car and fix it up, or buy one done already, to them, the car is LOWRIDER, not the individual. 

But for a person to be a LOWRIDER, it is a part of who you are. Revived, ridiculed, accepted or not, we are LOWRIDERS!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 1 2010, 08:15 AM~19208550
> *Well said...
> 
> As far as reviving the current state of Lowriding, the quality of some these cars have never been better. I have been around LOWRIDERS my whole life and have seen the evolution of this culture. There are still cars that are not to my taste, but I still embrace it, because it is lowriding.
> ...



now that's well said Topfan :thumbsup: the one thing that's never changed


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> *Nothing I wrote is ignorant. Why is it people like you feel fixated on imposing and shoving Lowriding down people who don't care about lowriding's throat? You feel that will stop the police from harassing us or some corporation will throw some money at lowriding and exploit us hopefully?
> 
> We'll never be accepted or even respected. It's been to many years and we'll always be ghetto to them just like they'll be ******** to us. If anything, we'll just tolerate one another. Thats just the cold hard truth man. Just the fact that lowriders are trying to get their respect and acceptance implies we're kissing their ass becuase we feel inferior and need their appreciation. Fuck that.
> 
> ...









> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 29 2010, 08:42 PM~19195022
> *Yet another ignorant post by you, 'CF'. Wow.  :uh:
> *


What I wrote and what lone star wrote is the truth...how is it ignorant? And you still evade our questions.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2010, 01:26 PM~19211185
> *What I wrote and what lone star wrote is the truth...how is it ignorant? And you still evade our questions.
> *


It's ignorant because lowriding didn't come from the "ghetto". Some of the founders of lowriding were not ghetto. And it's more ignorant that you (and others) are comfortable with lowriding remaining "ghetto". I've never seen a $30K lowrider parked in the ghetto.

Diversity is required for lowriding to grow/move pass a ghetto mentality. When that's accomplished, lowriders will no longer experience the issues it currently experiences.

I seen lowriding moving in the right direction this past weekend; there were lowriders at the Motor Trend International Auto Show. There were people there who'd never seen a lowrider or before knew what a lowrider was. I heard some people ask, "What are those chrome things in the trunk?" 'Big Marcus' (Uso) took time to explain to those who were curious what they were. Respect to 'Big Marcus' and Mike from Uso, 'Popeye' from Good times, and the owner of the '68 Impala from Street Players for displaying their cars.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 1 2010, 11:18 PM~19216354
> *It's ignorant because lowriding didn't come from the "ghetto". Some of the founders of lowriding were not ghetto. And it's more ignorant that you (and others) are comfortable with lowriding remaining "ghetto". I've never seen a $30K lowrider parked in the ghetto.
> 
> Diversity is required for lowriding to grow/move pass a ghetto mentality. When that's accomplished, lowriders will no longer experience the issues it currently experiences.
> ...



*Right on Tye,appreciate the love homie.Just to reflect on your comment which I somewhat agree with,I don't know where Lowriding came from and neither does anyone,we can throw the race thing around and say who invented riding low (and who was the first w/hydroz) but I'm sure there were cats doing it and not even realizing it until it became a trend and then everyone says they were doing it first.It may or may not have come from the ghettos but it can definitely be found in them.Sometimes it's the safest place and I have seen some of the most expensive rides in the smallest,fugliest of houses.*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 2 2010, 12:52 AM~19216660
> *Right on Tye,appreciate the love homie.Just to reflect on your comment which I somewhat agree with,I don't know where Lowriding came from and neither does anyone,we can throw the race thing around and say who invented riding low (and who was the first w/hydroz) but I'm sure there were cats doing it and not even realizing it until it became a trend and then everyone says they were doing it first.It may or may not have come from the ghettos but it can definitely be found in them.Sometimes it's the safest place and I have seen some of the most expensive rides in the smallest,fugliest of houses.
> *


people on this website use it as a social status except in reverse 

it shouldnt be judged from this website alone but unfortunately this website does make up a good portion of the scene and most of them have there ass on backwards when it comes to anything progressive in nature.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 1 2010, 11:18 PM~19216354
> *It's ignorant because lowriding didn't come from the "ghetto". Some of the founders of lowriding were not ghetto. And it's more ignorant that you (and others) are comfortable with lowriding remaining "ghetto". I've never seen a $30K lowrider parked in the ghetto.
> 
> Diversity is required for lowriding to grow/move pass a ghetto mentality. When that's accomplished, lowriders will no longer experience the issues it currently experiences.
> ...



Let me tell you something that you fail to realize bro...

Lowriding did come from the ghetto. Minorities in poor neighborhoods pioneered it. They may have not been criminals or low-lifes but they were definitely poor and MOSTLY non-white. Lowridings roots originate from urban America. 

You think the pioneering lowriders from OLD clubs, neighborhoods and gangs like Orpheus, Gastopos, Slauson Boys, Gladiators, The Businessmen, Sleepy Lagoon, 60's era Watts, Maravilla, White fence weren't ghetto? You think those guys you mentioned who created "customs" handed the guys I just mentioned lowriding?? Think again. These dudes were jacking lift gate pumps off of delivery trucks over 50 years ago in the places I mentioned.

I've seen high class cars in the ghetto all my life. And it's fine with me if it remains in the ghetto, but obviously it's not and thats fine too. But lowriding is an urban thang and it's going to stay that way. 

So lowriding is moving in the "right direction" (as you say) because some riders displayed their rides to some outsiders at a Motor Trend show? 

Well, I think lowriding is moving in the right direction when clubs support each others shows. When riders come though to help out a fallen homie or family member. Or when we support LRM in any way possible. Or when a club sponsors a family for Christmas or charity event. Over the last decade Imperials CC has generated tens of thousands of dollars for the Hawaiian Gardens Youth Athletics Leagues but you still see the glass as "half full" until we impose ourselves on the hotrodders right?

You are well read when it comes to lowriding and custom car culture but I think you need some time on the streets homie so you can get a full perspective. Lowriding goes real deep in the mexican and black hoods...especially in L.A. and Nor Cal.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

how come i get the feeling that some of the people who are so proud of the ghettoness of lowriding are more willing to accept upper class blacks and mexicans than poor whites into the culture?

not directed at anyone, but maybe it touches on the conversations that have taken place in the last few pages... 
you think whites live in shitty neighborhoods for fun?

and yes, i've been tailed by cops looking for a reason to harass me at least 3 times so far this week.

white america my ass.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 2 2010, 01:40 AM~19217294
> *how come i get the feeling that some of the people who are so proud of the ghettoness of lowriding are more willing to accept upper class blacks and mexicans than poor whites into the culture?
> 
> not directed at anyone, but maybe it touches on the conversations that have taken place in the last few pages...
> ...


 Anyone is welcome to Lowride in my view. You may have missed the point or have selective reading.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 1 2010, 11:18 PM~19216354
> *It's ignorant because lowriding didn't come from the "ghetto". Some of the founders of lowriding were not ghetto. And it's more ignorant that you (and others) are comfortable with lowriding remaining "ghetto". I've never seen a $30K lowrider parked in the ghetto.
> 
> Diversity is required for lowriding to grow/move pass a ghetto mentality. When that's accomplished, lowriders will no longer experience the issues it currently experiences.
> ...


Dude,

None of the pioneers ever envisioned all that we have accomplished. Its great that it is no longer just a ghetto thing, but what are we currently experiencing? Lowriders were created by lower income Americans who wanted to personalize their vehicles. Kids who were rebels and wanted to be different. I am glad it has evolved, but not at the cost of commercialization. The guys that started putting hydraulics on their cars, may have been a little better off than the original lowriders, who put cement sacks in their trunks. But overall, Lowriding is still pretty urban!

I believe Lowriding is bigger than ever and once the economy lets up, it will continue to grow. If mainstream America does not accept us, it is their loss. As CF said, it is mainly an urban thing, not accepted by many who are financially secure, or those who move out of the urban areas and forget their roots. 

As I have said before, it is mainly a cultural thing. And if you do not have any culture, you just do not get it!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 1 2010, 11:52 PM~19216660
> *Right on Tye,appreciate the love homie.Just to reflect on your comment which I somewhat agree with,I don't know where Lowriding came from and neither does anyone,we can throw the race thing around and say who invented riding low (and who was the first w/hydroz) but I'm sure there were cats doing it and not even realizing it until it became a trend and then everyone says they were doing it first.It may or may not have come from the ghettos but it can definitely be found in them.Sometimes it's the safest place and I have seen some of the most expensive rides in the smallest,fugliest of houses.
> *


what up primo.. how da familia,

IMO.. and in my research, lowriding did come from the barrios and ghettos. it came from chicanos and blacks in cali, and as we know with the social standings of the past and today(especially the past) chicanos and blacks lived in the hoods of cali.. so i think its pretty obvious that it came from the hood. that said, we have taken it to the stars, people are lowriding all over the world now, and i hate to see a shitty lowrider just as much as the next man, but sometimes that might be all someone can afford when you have little money, kids,etc and just the struggles of everyday life for a minority in america, shit gets hard, but it might be those used 100 spokes on a primered monte carlo that's the only thing keepin a young man or woman's head up... my 2 cents


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 09:26 PM~19195768
> *yea, they dont exactly like greasers, bikers, lowriders, or anything else thats not YUPPIE.
> *


im not so sure its the same, where Im from here in Phoenix AZ (phoeniquera)
they have the annual lrm show and the biker show at the same place, the state fair grounds, and when its biker show , the bikers are allowed to park on the streets and visit and the cops stop and chat and laugh,. but when its lowrider show time, you are not allowed to park at those same spots and the cops(except for a few) mainly just do their job and look for trouble and what not


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Dec 2 2010, 10:42 AM~19219189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WSup CUZZO!!!We straight out this way our LOVE and Que Pasa's out to the AZ fam.

I grew up poor,state assistance,help from the church and all that as well as my neighborhood.Just like the whiteman in suburban areas driving a Cadillac it showed a sign of wealth or that he was doing better than most.Well to me thats the same & how I see LOWRIDING...growing up usually the Gangsters or Ballers or anyone with serious money (however they got it) that grew up in the Hood had them.Nowadays someone sees a music video,piccs up a book,mag,etc. and decides they want to get in the fad.I believe TOPFAN said it best CUZZ none of that literature or media can teach you to licc a switch and be a RHYDER.It's in the Soul and comes from the Heart...It's a CULTURAL THANG.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 2 2010, 02:28 PM~19220794
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WSup CUZZO!!!We straight out this way our LOVE and Que Pasa's out to the AZ fam.
> 
> ...


  

It has never been a fad to the real riders, Homie! The real Lowrider dont give a hoot about acceptance from a stranger. We appreciate those who respect and admire our culture.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 2 2010, 02:50 PM~19220936
> *
> 
> It has never been a fad to the real riders, Homie! The real Lowrider dont give a hoot about acceptance from a stranger. We appreciate those who respect and admire our culture.
> *


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19196255
> *i never asked. and it really doesn't matter. but you did ask and i only answered in short not to say to much myself. i thought we were talking about what people could do or not do about reviving the lowriding scene....
> *


nicely said.. we cant even get them to do that with just mexicans, much less lowriders


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 29 2010, 10:14 PM~19196432
> *im sorry you feel that way
> and why is it white america?  where the fuck have you been the last 30 years turn your tv on gramps it isnt the 60's anymore  pop culture is now predominantly black and brown.  has been for 15 years at least.  the money controlling this country doesnt care about your skin color  the only color they see is green.  '
> 
> ...


hey chuck.. grow up brown and then you'll know what we mean, ya its 2010, but if you havent noticed the bigotry of the 60's is coming back.. i know im right here in the thick of it in phoenix az... ..and the only reason that pop culture black and brown thing is happening is because white run america and they're simply selling us to us since were the majority purchaser of pop culture goods.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 30 2010, 01:14 AM~19196432
> * the backdoorsmen being the biggest gang bangers
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you said "backdoorsmen"...

:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 2 2010, 04:57 PM~19221357
> *hey chuck.. grow up brown and then you'll know what we mean, ya its 2010, but if you havent noticed the bigotry of the 60's is coming back.. i know im right here in the thick of it in phoenix az... ..and the only reason that pop culture black and brown thing is happening is because white run america and they're simply selling us to us since were the majority purchaser of pop culture goods.
> *


:roflmao: are you fucking serious keep using it as an excuse to become nothing in life but im not buying it. ive been white and struggling my life skin color doesnt mean shit you can go fuck yourself with your racist garbage 

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 2 2010, 12:14 AM~19217217
> *Let me tell you something that you fail to realize bro...
> 
> Lowriding did come from the ghetto. Minorities in poor neighborhoods pioneered it. They may have not been criminals or low-lifes but they were definitely poor and MOSTLY non-white. Lowridings roots originate from urban America.
> ...


quoted for truth. :h5:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

too much studying and reading between the lines... not enough riding


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 2 2010, 04:59 PM~19222239
> *too much studying and reading between the lines... not enough riding
> *


 :thumbsup: ...should be wearing out tires instead of keyboards. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 1 2010, 11:18 PM~19216354
> *It's ignorant because lowriding didn't come from the "ghetto". Some of the founders of lowriding were not ghetto. And it's more ignorant that you (and others) are comfortable with lowriding remaining "ghetto". I've never seen a $30K lowrider parked in the ghetto.
> 
> Diversity is required for lowriding to grow/move pass a ghetto mentality. When that's accomplished, lowriders will no longer experience the issues it currently experiences.
> ...


have u ever owned a lowrider or lifted car????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 2 2010, 01:14 AM~19217217
> *Let me tell you something that you fail to realize bro...
> 
> Lowriding did come from the ghetto. Minorities in poor neighborhoods pioneered it. They may have not been criminals or low-lifes but they were definitely poor and MOSTLY non-white. Lowridings roots originate from urban America.
> ...


couldnt have put it better myself. i think (and this is my personal opinion) that lowrider will grow in the right direction and remain in its purest form.....if WE lowriders. teach our kids, nephews, little brothers and cousins, how lowriding is done. instead of reaching out to strangers who show no interested in what we do. why not teach our own. teach the youth things like integrity, loyalty, pride, and passion for what we share, and lowriding will grow on its own, in the RIGHT way


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! In a effort to produce an opinion katz keep missing the point. It's not about where it started or who started it, or the amount pigment in his skin. Its not about the abundance of Social Plight in ones neighborhood or the validation to be accpeted by the lowriding ignorant. It's only about how much commitment and dedication you are willing to exhaust. Followed by the amount of sacrifice and time you are willing to produce in your ride. The major flaw in in the original thought is no one decade should be highlighted as a shiny example of of what to excel to! Ice cube said it best. Today is a good day!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

this topic is getting kind of annoying... I'm going to go pick up my son from boxing in my lowrider now. That will keep lowriding alive for me :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 07:34 PM~19222542
> *couldnt have put it better myself.  i think (and this is my personal opinion) that lowrider will grow in the right direction and remain in its purest form.....if WE lowriders. teach our kids, nephews, little brothers and cousins, how lowriding is done. instead of reaching out to strangers who show no interested in what we do. why not teach our own.  teach the youth things like integrity, loyalty, pride, and passion for what we share, and lowriding will grow on its own, in the RIGHT way
> 
> 
> *



PROGRESSION 


look that shit up :uh: noone is talking about acceptance or anything else 

SIMPLE FUCKING PROGRESSION IN AN EFFORT TO BETTER YOURSELF YOUR COMMUNITY AND YOUR HOBBY OR LIFESTYLE.

fuck you people are stupid


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Progression
The act of moving forward; a proceeding in a course; motion onward. 


theres i nothing about lowriding that is moving forward not even the technology 

about the only thing progressing is those guys doing amazing suspension work and most of them are using parts from other areas of automotive enthusiasm


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 2 2010, 07:39 PM~19223658
> *Progression
> The act of moving forward; a proceeding in a course; motion onward.
> theres i nothing about lowriding that is moving forward   not even the technology
> ...


i dont think thats the forward moving we talking about. or the forward motion that is needed. not trying to evolve the lowrider. more like trying to preserve it. (not saying new shit cant be incorporated into it)
people are who are holding us back from enjoying it.

bickering about who started it, and why, this person was first, this era was the bast. history is good, but if you guys are spending all your time looking back, your going to miss the now. if your not interested in the now, then your not interested in the future. get out the way.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 2 2010, 07:32 PM~19223586
> *PROGRESSION
> look that shit up      :uh:      noone is talking about acceptance or anything else
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 2 2010, 10:16 PM~19224057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not mad i just realize that people who are "slow" understand aggressive shouting more then logical conversation.


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 2 2010, 10:16 PM~19224057
> *i dont think thats the forward moving we talking about. or the forward motion that is needed. not trying to evolve the lowrider. more like trying to preserve it. (not saying new shit cant be incorporated into it)
> people are who are holding us back from enjoying it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 2 2010, 08:32 PM~19223586
> *PROGRESSION
> look that shit up      :uh:      noone is talking about acceptance or anything else
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 2 2010, 04:42 PM~19221676
> *:roflmao:      are you fucking serious    keep using it as an excuse to become nothing in life  but im not buying it.      ive been white and struggling my life skin color doesnt mean shit  you can go fuck yourself with your racist garbage
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


wow, you obviously are ignorant to what everyone is trying to get across to you and completely misunderstood me.
1. nothing in life: i have two bachelors degrees from a university, i own my own business, and came from nothing and created everything i got all by myself.
2. You apparently didnt see the white supremacist's marching right here in AZ, if that ain't blatent racism, i dont know what is.
3. your reaction to my comment just proved my point.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 3 2010, 10:25 AM~19227856
> *wow, you obviously are ignorant to what everyone is trying to get across to you and completely misunderstood me.
> 1. nothing in life: i have two bachelors degrees from a university, i own my own business, and came from nothing and created everything i got all by myself.
> 2. You apparently didnt see the white supremacist's marching right here in AZ, if that ain't blatent racism, i dont know what is.
> ...


anyone hung up on skin color for any reason is fucking racist 


your opinion of me is null and void based solely on the fact that you think your skin color had anything at all to do with your life. 


your accomplishments are dulled by your racist ideaology you have done nothing but prove yourself an ignorant ass 


as for the white supremecist marching did they come to your house and take something from you? did that have a direct affect on you or anyone you know other then maybe a traffic delay? 


i didnt think so. so if you werent a racist fucking idiot why do you give a shit what they do or believe? it has no affect on you whatsoever spend more time focusing on your individual life and less time on what someone else is doing group or individual green purple black or white. 

the fact that you even bring that shit up proves your racist.


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 2 2010, 09:29 PM~19224169
> *they are stuck in the past and in the gutter  both  still stealing ideas from other walks car customizing just to get by instead of getting out of their fucking box and thinking on their own  and they dont even appreciate the areas it comes from.
> 
> that combined with the fact they refuse to make any attempt to get along with the rest of custom world.
> ...


I think you should take up offroading.. theres a good show on SPIKE called 4X4s or some shit that right up your alley


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 3 2010, 04:57 PM~19230532
> *I think you should take up offroading.. theres a good show on SPIKE called 4X4s or some shit that right up your alley
> *


i think you should take up licking my balls im confident your an expert at it already and need no tutorial


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

IN JUST ONE WORD

( WOW )

i would call some of you stupid but you take the time to spell. and that is progress it self

lte me see in 82 my first low was from stolen uhaul trucks pumps, and scattered parts from airplane salvages, now Piston Pumps, cylinders, super Duties, custom coils Progress

now i buy parts online with warranties ( Progress)

a set of Big Hubs was $600 with tires at daves home of chrome (long beach blvd , Compton) no you can get Knockoff on every corner any size color, (Progress)

Athen cutting holes with Arc welders for Beer, no i have a plasma Cutter and Mig/tig (Progress)

hopping one or two bottles was swinging, now two lick banging bumpers Progress

back yard boogie Kolor King, Earl Schieb, Lacquer, flakes, with a black frame, now
we get spots at the National Roadster Show, Progress

Engineers, Grand Fathers, Computer Designed Parts, lazer parts,, progress

LowRiding will Never Die on My WATCH, 
2YR OLD g-son hits my switches and he dont have to ask i encourage him to get the bug. if you aint DOWN with how far we have come 
TAKE THE LEAD OR SIT BACK AND BE YOURSELF

RIDING 28 YRS AND COUNTING too many cars to remember, must be the gray hair hahahahaha


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 08:56 PM~19232249
> *IN JUST ONE WORD
> 
> ( WOW )
> ...



the pumps havent changed since 82 either even pistons are just a rudementary design on an old technology

thank china for the cheap wires lowriders didnt do it

thank the industry for the technology your enjoying not lowriding plasma tig laser cut parts etc. 

same paint has been going on these cars since they took the idea from kustoms in the 50's but thats actually the only thing im glad has stayed the same.


it wont die but it wont move forward either.


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 08:34 PM~19232122
> *i think you should take up licking my balls  im confident your an expert at it already and need no tutorial
> *


you shoud change your name partner, no disrespect but Rev. and that post

God Bless
Rev. Dewayne F. Scaife, 
Pastor St. John, and Spring Creek Baptist Churches, Okla


and i ride my lows ( thats plural) to church


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

none of this matters. the more people keep dwelling on the who what when where or why of lowriding, the more everyone gets all butthurt.

fuck this, im going out to the garage to pinstripe some shit...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:02 PM~19232293
> *none of this matters. the more people keep dwelling on the who what when where or why of lowriding, the more everyone gets all butthurt.
> 
> fuck this, im going out to the garage to pinstripe some shit...
> *


pics?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

hold on... ill take some


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:04 PM~19232314
> *hold on... ill take some
> *


:thumbsup:


i love all cars ALL CARS but lowriding is behind the curve and everyones happy about it 


maybe it comes from the laid back lifestyle of californians fuck it its good enough bra


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 09:00 PM~19232280
> *the pumps havent changed since 82 either  even pistons are just a rudementary design on an old technology
> 
> thank china for the cheap wires  lowriders didnt do it
> ...


 have you seen a pesco pump o will send you a pic,
and the patterns we rode then were not from the 50's totally diff. 
never saw many gypsy rose style patterns before, or dressed to kill, las vegas patterns, swivel buckets with mirrors, modified steering wheels, scrape plates,
battery racks, accumulaters things have changed, ask any old school guy 
tant da same


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:07 PM~19232342
> *have you seen a pesco pump o will send you a pic,
> and the patterns we rode then were not from the 50's totally diff.
> never saw many gypsy rose style patterns before, or dressed to kill, las vegas patterns, swivel buckets with mirrors, modified steering wheels, scrape plates,
> ...



so you changed the designs its still bellflower style 50's custom paint jobs thats a good thing take it as a compliment them guys were awesome and the guys reproducing it today are even better the steering wheels the seats thats all 50's customs 


accumulators again thats industry not lowriders 



hell to see anything truelly different you hAve to look at lowriders over seas to see some really cool one off shit everything over here is the same shit over and over and its been the same since the mid 70's 

hell you even bring up a new idea and you get laughed at its ridiculous i proposed a piston style pump that would blow away whats being produced now and is inert meaning it isnt dangerous at all. 

and got shunned it was almost fucking silly


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i cant seem to upload pictures....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:19 PM~19232439
> *i cant seem to upload pictures....
> *


damn i was hoping there would finally be something worthwhile in this topic


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

extened molded arms,
y-bars, 
Power Balls, 
Euro Struts,, 
murals on Wheels, 
power coated wheels/ spokes, 
unbreakable ball joints
reverse cups, remote control switches ( 80's)
power doors (terry) 
love seats, chandaliers (Huncho)
notched frames to lay( oh you didnt know) 
still designing things now keep you eyes open 
and your fingers on your switch
doing some new stuff in 3D CAd now

keep the faith


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

hell you even bring up a new idea and you get laughed at its ridiculous i proposed a piston style pump that would blow away whats being produced now and is inert meaning it isnt dangerous at all. 

and got shunned it was almost fucking silly
[/quote]

918-638-2403
we can put it into a model and test it for you lets see what you got

scaife designs Ltd


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:23 PM~19232473
> *extened molded arms,
> y-bars,
> Power Balls,
> ...



your one of them lowriders invented everything kinda guys arent you? 

ill give you the house furniture in a car though you can have that 


but notched frames? keep tryinG

unbreakable balljoints? industry or do you think napa had lowriders in mind?

you know what forget it..... this will go nowhere


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:19 PM~19232439
> *i cant seem to upload pictures....
> *


use the downloader, hit the copy button, right click and past the links
lets see your pics


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> *
> 918-638-2403
> we can put it into a model and test it for you  lets see what you got
> 
> ...



ill put it out right here for all too see


take the gas out and use electro magnets to drive the piston running off the same switch that engages the pump motor power is based off voltage the higher the power the stronger the pull. 

now this will require changing the tanks to aluminum and adding a stop so the piston cant strike the pumphead


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:27 PM~19232506
> *use the downloader, hit the copy button, right click and past the links
> lets see your pics
> *



napa got tired of warranty problems, 
a and walmart got tired of batteries coming back LOL
aint invented nothing but inventions are a result of a need


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:29 PM~19232522
> *napa got tired of warranty problems,
> a and walmart got tired of batteries coming back LOL
> aint invented nothing but inventions are a result of a need
> *



gm used the same ball joints in alot of different applications 

so the HD's simple match the application but were probably intended for other uses. 

this is really just nit picking and everything you mentioned hasnt changed since the fucking 70's anyway.


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

how much would it add to the price
cost effective is crutial for commercial products,
for that matter F-14's have spring loaded pistons constantly
no circuitry required, but the electro would add more weight 
and da more da betta yupper besides that would drain the batteries sooner right
but i do have a centri pump design in works


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:36 PM~19232579
> *how much would it add to the price
> cost effective is crutial for commercial products,
> for that matter F-14's have spring loaded pistons constantly
> ...



i dunno i dont have an r&d dept or the means to 


as for cost these motherfuckers are famous for the pay to play motto if it means more inches theyll buy it. i dont see alot of weight but again i dont see how that would matter anyway on a piump that already weighs in excess of 50 something lbs.

battery drainage shouldnt be affected really either sure its more being used but i doubt it would be enough that you would notice 

these are all matters for r&d i can tell ya one thing for sure though no more bombs in your trunk and the power would be limitless more current bigger magnet more inches


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

in my shop, yea my own shop, I yes I build 
Street Rods, Muscle Cars, Lowriders, not much can change without a market to drive it, street rods using 
Mustang II suspensions (70's), 
plain stripes 60's
15' slicks on centerlines come on,
the big wheel muscle guys are followinga few steps behind youth driven screen
and have you noticed there stock interiors. humm

we are installing LS motors in our lows too, narrowed rears a must on some cars

give us some credit


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 09:43 PM~19232649
> *i dunno i dont have an r&d dept or the means to
> as for cost  these motherfuckers are famous for the pay to play motto  if it means more inches theyll buy it.  i dont see alot of weight  but again  i dont see how that would matter anyway  on a piump that already weighs in excess of 50 something lbs.
> 
> ...


call me we can make it work im always down if it sells $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

ok..figured it out. i did this on a sheet of glass. i didnt do the drawing though...


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:50 PM~19232714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now that art for a car guy :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:44 PM~19232659
> *in my shop, yea my own shop, I yes I build
> Street Rods, Muscle Cars, Lowriders, not much can change without a market to drive it, street rods using
> Mustang II suspensions (70's),
> ...


most things lowriders do are borrowed from other arenas of the auto culture now i dont have a problem with that 

the problem i have is while they are borrowing these things they are talking shit about where its coming from 

the most common phrase on this site hell this topic "fuck hotrodders" yet everything came from hotrodding the sand bags in the trunk hotrods the lower the cog the faster the car can go the first adjustable suspension was on a 48 chevy came off a 33 chrysler guess what it was?


AIR




> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:46 PM~19232684
> *call me we can make it work im always down if it sells $$$$$$$$$$
> *


make it work then toss me a few bucks for the idea :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:50 PM~19232714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how long you been at it?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

about a year now. my problem is that is cant draw for shit. i can lay down great lines, but have no imagination for designs..

i do a lot of feehand stuff. i just did the rear end of the car and the trailing arms too..


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 10:02 PM~19232830
> *about a year now. my problem is that is cant draw for shit. i can lay down great lines, but have no imagination for designs..
> 
> i do a lot of feehand stuff. i just did the rear end of the car and the trailing arms too..
> *


same problem i have i cant scroll very well yet but ive got the basics down just no imagination


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 3 2010, 09:25 AM~19227856
> *wow, you obviously are ignorant to what everyone is trying to get across to you and completely misunderstood me.
> 1. nothing in life: i have two bachelors degrees from a university, i own my own business, and came from nothing and created everything i got all by myself.
> 2. You apparently didnt see the white supremacist's marching right here in AZ, if that ain't blatent racism, i dont know what is.
> ...



a man with a education still putting up 13 :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 3 2010, 10:04 PM~19232843
> *a man with a education still putting up 13 :uh:
> *


dude aint got no education


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

here is the future of lowriding cant get him out of the shop
teach them young


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 09:03 PM~19232841
> *same problem i have  i cant scroll very well yet  but ive got the basics down  just no imagination
> *


yea i dont know how to overcome that. i do practice, but i just dont have it down. i just need to spend more time at it...

i did some cool stuff on the vent windows and rear 1/4 windows of the rag. it is a nice 70's style..


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:06 PM~19232863
> *here is the future of lowriding cant get him out of the shop
> teach them young
> 
> ...


great pictures!! thats the future of lowriding, hotrodding, rat rodding, etc... how old is your boy? mines almost 3, and loves the garage. when he was 12 months old, i gave him 1/4" drive ratchets to play with


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 10:09 PM~19232888
> *yea i dont know how to overcome that. i do practice, but i just dont have it down. i just need to spend more time at it...
> 
> i did some cool stuff on the vent windows and rear 1/4 windows of the rag. it is a nice 70's style..
> *


what scrolling?


scrolling is a matter of not giving a fuck im not kidding


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 10:09 PM~19232888
> *yea i dont know how to overcome that. i do practice, but i just dont have it down. i just need to spend more time at it...
> 
> i did some cool stuff on the vent windows and rear 1/4 windows of the rag. it is a nice 70's style..
> *



find some scrap and just play around dont like it spray can it and try again,
i can bet you somebody likes it just like that

stay true


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2010, 10:11 PM~19232919
> *great pictures!! thats the future of lowriding, hotrodding, rat rodding, etc... how old is your boy? mines almost 3, and loves the garage. when he was 12 months old, i gave him 1/4" drive ratchets to play with
> *


 im 47, to old for little ones, thats the grandson 2yrs old, only says "go to the chop"
and ca tell you when to turn, hands me parts and tools,
but dont let him near a customers car with a hammer LOL had to repaint last week. building him a custom jeep now, cant find a peddle car

hook a brother up


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 09:13 PM~19232947
> *what scrolling?
> scrolling is a matter of not giving a fuck  im not kidding
> *


i can scroll, what i meant was not being able to overcome the imagination thing. 
i have several sheets of plate glass, and when i have time or im just in the mood, i stripe. a guy taught me to draw it on paper first, then overlay the glass on top.

trouble is, i cant fucking draw!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 08:01 PM~19232287
> *you shoud change your name partner, no disrespect but  Rev. and that post
> 
> God Bless
> ...


 :0 Reverowned


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 09:01 PM~19232287
> *you shoud change your name partner, no disrespect but  Rev. and that post
> 
> God Bless
> ...



im not a christian reverend doesnt mean you belong a certain sect of religion


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: owe snizzap! lets not get chuck off on a religious tangent...the server might crash


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 3 2010, 10:55 PM~19233346
> *:uh: owe snizzap! lets not get chuck off on a religious tangent...the server might crash
> *


you shouldnt have quoted it then i didnt even notice it before asshead


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 05:30 PM~19222504
> *have u ever owned a lowrider or lifted car????
> *


No. What's your point?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 08:23 PM~19232473
> *extened molded arms,
> y-bars, Off Roaders
> Power Balls,Off roaders
> ...


not much by the looks of it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 AM~19234201
> *not much by the looks of it
> *


rodders have been modifying suspensions since they started swapping motors


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 09:52 PM~19233322
> *im not a christian  reverend  doesnt mean you belong a certain sect of religion
> *


Shit,I thought it meant the REVERSE CHUCC like the old school cartoon Flash.His Nemisis was The Reverse Flash...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 4 2010, 02:55 AM~19234684
> *Shit,I thought it meant the REVERSE CHUCC like the old school cartoon Flash.His Nemisis was The Reverse Flash...
> *


im ordained and probably know more about the old testament and religion then anyone on this website 

thats why i dont believe in it


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Dec 3 2010, 11:17 PM~19233008
> *im 47, to old for little ones, thats the grandson 2yrs old, only says "go to the chop"
> and ca tell you when to turn, hands me parts and tools,
> but dont let him near a customers car with a hammer LOL had to repaint last week. building him a custom jeep now, cant find a peddle car
> ...


i just got one for my godson for $100 on ebay.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 02:17 PM~19229850
> *anyone hung up on skin color for any reason  is fucking racist
> your opinion of me is null and void  based solely on the fact that you think your skin color had anything at all to do with your life.
> your accomplishments are dulled  by your racist ideaology    you have done nothing but prove yourself an ignorant ass
> ...


chuck, i have never come across a more ignorant person than you, to say that my skin color had nothing to do with my like is just plain stupid, IM mexican, we deal with racism every day dumb ass, my uncle almost didnt get his masters degree because none of the professors would sponsor his final research because it was about migrant farmworkers, and on the last month luckily a hispanic profesor came back from vacation and did.. this is just one little example for you. i do not have racist ideology, i accept all people for who they present themselves to be, but im also not ignorant to the facts of social standings. And yes those white supremacists do have adirect affect on me, my wife was almost driven off the road recently by a skinhead mocking her because she was in a lowrider.. and i focus my time on myself my family and my people because equality is not present, I let you tell me to go fuck myself last time and didnt say anything about it.. you have now disrespected me twice.. i hope ur not a real rev. because you let ur faith down, and the only thing i agree with what you said is YOU ARE NOT MY KIND. have a good day.. i hope this is the last we hear of each other.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 4 2010, 09:23 AM~19235595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 4 2010, 09:59 AM~19235828
> *chuck, i have never come across a more ignorant person than you, to say that my skin color had nothing to do with my like is just plain stupid, IM mexican, we deal with racism every day dumb ass, my uncle almost didnt get his masters degree because none of the professors would sponsor his final research because it was about migrant farmworkers, and on the last month luckily a hispanic profesor came back from vacation and did.. this is just one little example for you.  i do not have racist ideology, i accept all people for who they present themselves to be, but im also not ignorant to the facts of social standings. And yes those white supremacists do have adirect affect on me, my wife was almost driven off the road recently by a skinhead mocking her because she was in a lowrider.. and i focus my time on myself my family and my people because equality is not present, I let you tell me to go fuck myself last time and didnt say anything about it.. you have now disrespected me twice.. i hope ur not a real rev. because you let ur faith down, and the only thing i agree with what you said is YOU ARE NOT MY KIND. have a good day.. i hope this is the last we hear of each other.
> *


another noob gettin butthurt on lil...

playboi, take a little advice from me: this is the internet. if you dont like what someone writes, ignore it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 4 2010, 10:59 AM~19235828
> *chuck, i have never come across a more ignorant person than you, to say that my skin color had nothing to do with my like is just plain stupid, IM mexican, we deal with racism every day dumb ass, my uncle almost didnt get his masters degree because none of the professors would sponsor his final research because it was about migrant farmworkers, and on the last month luckily a hispanic profesor came back from vacation and did.. this is just one little example for you.  i do not have racist ideology, i accept all people for who they present themselves to be, but im also not ignorant to the facts of social standings. And yes those white supremacists do have adirect affect on me, my wife was almost driven off the road recently by a skinhead mocking her because she was in a lowrider.. and i focus my time on myself my family and my people because equality is not present, I let you tell me to go fuck myself last time and didnt say anything about it.. you have now disrespected me twice.. i hope ur not a real rev. because you let ur faith down, and the only thing i agree with what you said is YOU ARE NOT MY KIND. have a good day.. i hope this is the last we hear of each other.
> *



im not the one that brung up skin color stop projecting your hatred for my color onto me and do something to better yourself 



btw whats highlighted is all i read


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 4 2010, 11:59 AM~19235828
> *chuck, i have never come across a more ignorant person than you, to say that my skin color had nothing to do with my like is just plain stupid, IM mexican, we deal with racism every day dumb ass, my uncle almost didnt get his masters degree because none of the professors would sponsor his final research because it was about migrant farmworkers, and on the last month luckily a hispanic profesor came back from vacation and did.. this is just one little example for you.  i do not have racist ideology, i accept all people for who they present themselves to be, but im also not ignorant to the facts of social standings. And yes those white supremacists do have adirect affect on me, my wife was almost driven off the road recently by a skinhead mocking her because she was in a lowrider.. and i focus my time on myself my family and my people because equality is not present, I let you tell me to go fuck myself last time and didnt say anything about it.. you have now disrespected me twice.. i hope ur not a real rev. because you let ur faith down, and the only thing i agree with what you said is YOU ARE NOT MY KIND. have a good day.. i hope this is the last we hear of each other.
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 4 2010, 01:45 PM~19236988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 PM~19236988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 01:17 PM~19229850
> *anyone hung up on skin color for any reason  is fucking racist
> your opinion of me is null and void  based solely on the fact that you think your skin color had anything at all to do with your life.
> your accomplishments are dulled  by your racist ideaology    you have done nothing but prove yourself an ignorant ass
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 4 2010, 12:33 PM~19236893
> *another noob gettin butthurt on lil...
> 
> playboi, take a little advice from me: this is the internet. if you dont like what someone writes, ignore it.
> *


yo ,, just cuz im new to lil dont mean im new to life.. and i will never passup the opportunity to educate someone when it comes to my people.. some advice for you.. you do you, I'll do me


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19253865
> *yo ,, just cuz im new to lil dont mean im new to life.. and i will never passup the opportunity to educate someone when it comes to my people.. some advice for you.. you do you, I'll do me
> *



you didnt educate anyone on your people all you did was educate us on you being a racist dumbfuck 


thanks for the education you racist dumbfuck


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 6 2010, 01:25 PM~19253865
> *yo ,, just cuz im new to lil dont mean im new to life.. and i will never passup the opportunity to educate someone when it comes to my people.. some advice for you.. you do you, I'll do me
> *


ok Tyrone junior :uh:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Dec 6 2010, 01:25 PM~19253865
> *yo ,, just cuz im new to lil dont mean im new to life.. and i will never passup the opportunity to educate someone when it comes to my people.. some advice for you.. you do you, I'll do me
> *


ey homie.. some dudes on here attempt to rewrite history to suit their own groups.. I've seen some crazy mistruths spoken on here where people come to learn about lowriding from lowriders.. Someone has to educate and keep the truth alive.. And I mean the truth that lowriders in Tejas, Califas, Arizona, New Mexico, and the rest of the Southwest know to be true..


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 6 2010, 03:58 PM~19254679
> *ey homie.. some dudes on here attempt to rewrite history to suit their own groups.. I've seen some crazy mistruths spoken on here where people come to learn about lowriding from lowriders.. Someone has to educate and keep the truth alive.. And I mean the truth that lowriders in Tejas, Califas, Arizona, New Mexico, and the rest of the Southwest know to be true..
> *



idiots agreeing with racist idiots 



who would have foreseen this? if only we had a psychic who could tell us about these kind of things before hand.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 2 2010, 06:30 PM~19222504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my point is...

whos ignorant.


would u want the army going into a war with a leader who has no combat experience lol


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Two of my favorite quotes that best sum up the discourse.

1. I just don't believe that you have to come in and insult people when you want to change things. - Sydney Schanberg 

2. I won't insult your intelligence by suggesting that you really believe what you just said. -William F. Buckley, Jr. 

You cats keep trying at this rate we may eventualy find agreement to disagree


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT!!!!!*


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *mostlyimpalas  Dec 4 2010, 12:06 AM    |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what I call leaning forward. Passing on the art will insure its longevity and thats always beautiful thing! 1st lesson model cars,than graduate to bikes, and finally that masters degree in showroom artology


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 6 2010, 07:58 PM~19257628
> *Now thats what I call leaning forward. Passing on the art will insure its longevity and thats always beautiful thing! 1st lesson model cars,than graduate to bikes, and finally that masters degree in showroom artology
> *


thats what i suggested a few pages back.....but im ignorant...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

pass it on without effort to make it better 


:thumbsup: 



this is the same shit over and over and over and over which is why ive ended the attempt at intelligence and have just started trolling at this point


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2010, 09:14 PM~19232384
> *
> 
> hell you even bring up a new idea  and you get laughed at its ridiculous    i proposed a piston style pump that would blow away whats being produced now and is inert  meaning it isnt dangerous at all.
> ...



:yessad: Only lowrider pop-stars can introduce new ideas.

I've came up with some stuff, and the basic response I got was "Well, there's other people out here flipping their cars over, or winning lowrider of the year, if you dont do that with it, there's no point bringing anything new to the table. they didnt see the good in a cleaner install without hiding things with chrome and mirrors. They didnt care about hopping 70" off 6 batteries and no ballast ina hotroddable car,if someone else hops 100 in an undrivable car. 

I think youre right, that cali 'it's good enough brah' attitude

I catch alot of flack for being negative and hatin,but its purely the chassis/suspension aspect thats been a big letdown to me, from the knowledge base,to the product offerings, and everything in between,and the fact that the majority of lowriders are fine with that neglected area is where my negative attitude comes into play.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 6 2010, 11:55 PM~19259814
> *:yessad:  Only lowrider pop-stars can introduce new ideas.
> 
> I've came up with some stuff, and the basic response I got was "Well, there's other people out here flipping their cars over, or winning lowrider of the year, if you dont do that with it, there's no point bringing anything new to the table. they didnt see the good in a cleaner install without hiding things with chrome and mirrors.  They didnt care about hopping 70" off 6 batteries and no ballast ina hotroddable car,if someone else hops 100 in an undrivable car.
> ...


its gotta be the layed back cali point of view


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *REV. chuck
> post Today, 12:40 AM
> pass it on without effort to make it better
> 
> ...


Homie never become less than you are. If cats not feeling you keep it moving. Understand change is heavy it carries the weight of the populist and the traditionalist. Which is why it movements are slow and methodical. Adjust your accuracy. Rather aiming at multiple targets. Just find one. A game changer.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *AndrewH  Posted Today, 01:55 AM
> :yessad: Only lowrider pop-stars can introduce new ideas.
> 
> I've came up with some stuff, and the basic response I got was "Well, there's other people out here flipping their cars over, or winning lowrider of the year, if you dont do that with it, there's no point bringing anything new to the table. they didnt see the good in a cleaner install without hiding things with chrome and mirrors. They didnt care about hopping 70" off 6 batteries and no ballast ina hotroddable car,if someone else hops 100 in an undrivable car.
> ...


AndrewH I understand inside every cynical person, there is a disappointed idealist. We can choose to be negative and cynical or we can be charged and hot wired to find a way through it, over it, around it under it. It's your world homie. Make it or break it!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 7 2010, 07:51 AM~19261289
> *Homie never become less than you are. If cats not feeling you keep it moving. Understand change is heavy it carries the weight of the populist and the traditionalist. Which is why it movements are slow and methodical. Adjust your accuracy. Rather  aiming at multiple targets. Just find one. A game changer.
> *


thats just it i aint changing shit i rather enjoy pissing people off honestly. and if they want to continue ignorance to the point it becomes redundant then they dont deserve my respect and once you lose that well then im just in it to piss ya off


 


theres a few people like robledo and lone star im just fucking with for shits n grins though 

the human facial and gaylord focker are good guys


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 08:07 PM~19257736
> *thats what i suggested a few pages back.....but im ignorant...
> *


 yeah, me too.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2010, 01:48 PM~19254579
> *ok Tyrone junior :uh:
> *


Don't use my name like that.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *REV. chuck  Posted Yesterday, 05:39 PM
> thats just it i aint changing shit i rather enjoy pissing people off honestly. and if they want to continue ignorance to the point it becomes redundant then they dont deserve my respect and once you lose that well then im just in it to piss ya off.*


*"thats just it i aint changing shit" 
Really! * How about attitudes,prejudice,perspective,posture,sensibility,understanding,perception and based on your last post add respect. Rev I feel you homie but you can not criticize a man for who he is, but what he refuses to become. And if a kat is content to maintain his lane. You change the road.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 7 2010, 11:10 PM~19268898
> *"thats just it i aint changing shit"
> Really!  How about attitudes,prejudice,perspective,posture,sensibility,understanding,perception and based on your last post add respect. Rev I feel you homie but you can not criticize a man for who he is, but what he refuses to become. And if a kat is content to maintain his lane. You change the road.
> *


nope none of that




im me dont like it go fornicate yourself with pine tree branch :cheesy: 

or you know just stay away from me .......... i can critisize ignorant people anytime i want logic sensibility common sense and reality are what dictate my life.


he dcan stay in his lane all he wants if he sees me coming he'll either move when i start honking or get ran the fuck over


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *REV. chuck Posted Today, 01:17 AM
> 
> nope none of that
> 
> ...


Excuse me Rev I thought I was addressing a man of faith. A man of intellegence and conviction. Guess not! My bad homie! No offense taking none giving, and With that I'm a keep it moving. *matthew 7:2 *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 8 2010, 07:22 AM~19270752
> *Excuse me Rev I thought I was addressing a man of faith. A man of intellegence and conviction. Guess not! My bad homie! No offense taking none giving, and With that I'm a keep it moving. matthew 7:2
> *


intelligence cancels out faith 


you seriously think an intelligent mind has faith in an invisible man


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

coming up.......






religion............


















for the next 50 pages.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 09:07 AM~19271520
> *coming up.......
> religion............
> for the next 50 pages.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm down to discuss La Virgen and why she has a place at our table. We tattoo her image on ourselves, and some of us airbrush her image on our rides too..our cultura is definitely a part of lowriding.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 8 2010, 05:04 PM~19275816
> *I'm down to discuss La Virgen and why she has a place at our table. We tattoo her image on ourselves, and some of us airbrush her image on our rides too..our cultura is definitely a part of lowriding..  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 8 2010, 07:51 AM~19271028
> *intelligence cancels out faith
> you seriously think an intelligent mind has faith in an invisible man
> *


SO what im hearing is you dont think the Lord Our GOD is real ????!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19275923
> *SO what im hearing is you dont think the Lord Our GOD is real ????!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 7 2010, 09:05 PM~19268252
> *Don't use my name like that.
> *


lol


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 09:07 AM~19271520
> *coming up.......
> religion............
> for the next 50 pages.
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker+Dec 8 2010, 06:04 PM~19275816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not that i dont think YOUR god is real 


I KNOW your god isnt real


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 10:07 AM~19271520
> *coming up.......
> religion............
> for the next 50 pages.
> *


id tell ya to dodge it but we all know your reflexes are no bueno


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 8 2010, 06:39 PM~19277635
> *id tell ya  to dodge it  but we all know your reflexes are no bueno
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:11 PM~19170098
> *not really mr chuck.  i said all you can do is put it out there, and if ppl want to follow they will. and if they dont , they wont.
> 
> u cant babysit grown men.  plus u throw in the fact that some might have families, maybe a wife who doesnt like to cruise or think lowriding is stupid.  or have to work strange hours,  and not available to cruise or to attend meets or shows.  etc.
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

In 2010/11 its about preserving and maintaining. 

What may be old or played out to one is new to another. Styles and trends... May have came and gone, every now in then creep into a ride here and there, good example of this is Paint Techniques etc , still rockin those botton tuck interiors! 

from personal experience these past few yrs from cruisin and shows you dont see alot of youngsters around at the trophy ceremonies unless they with moms and pops... 

Back when alot of us were young and riding ,cruising 90s era, it was in abundance, thus the reason for this topic... 

what im saying that hardcore have and always been around while much of my generation has flocked to other lifestyles or simply vanished, this generation has caught up with the older guys, got jobs, got families, are of respectable bringing up, and got the money to build cars that were dreams of yester yrs. Thats why you see alot of cars Under carriaged out etc... Im sure there was a generation from the 70s that build a certain way and grew out of the scene/culture or what not... 

those with ideals who have speculation or narrow insight from a website need to get out more! the lowriding community that log on is probally less than 20% 


preserve and maintain


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it Revived yet fellas? :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 9 2010, 08:23 PM~19287331
> *Is it Revived yet fellas? :dunno:
> *



its alive but has full blown aids according to the "experts" on layitlow it must abide by a strict set of rules and medication in order to survive. any attempt to stray from this curriculum will surely kill it


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 PM~19289010
> *its alive but has full blown aids    according to the "experts" on layitlow it must abide by a strict set of rules  and medication  in order to survive.  any attempt to stray from this curriculum will surely kill it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19289010
> *its alive but has full blown aids    according to the "experts" on layitlow it must abide by a strict set of rules  and medication  in order to survive.  any attempt to stray from this curriculum will surely kill it
> *


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19289010
> *its alive but has full blown aids    according to the "experts" on layitlow it must abide by a strict set of rules  and medication  in order to survive.  any attempt to stray from this curriculum will surely kill it
> *


you know what they say about opinions  

you havent been exposed to the real lifestyle chuckee so how would you know what it's all about? you can't claim to be an expert if your only stripes come from wearing goofy gilligan's island fishing hats and putting bolt ons on a beat up Monte Carlo. :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19289010
> *its alive but has full blown aids    according to the "experts" on layitlow it must abide by a strict set of rules  and medication  in order to survive.  any attempt to stray from this curriculum will surely kill it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> its alive but has full blown aids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 10 2010, 12:29 PM~19292749
> *you know what they say about opinions
> 
> you havent been exposed to the real lifestyle chuckee so how would you know what it's all about?  you can't claim to be an expert if your only stripes come from wearing goofy gilligan's island fishing hats and putting bolt ons on a beat up Monte Carlo.  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

trolling under an alias is BITCH SHIT!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok 


um 


:ugh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 9 2010, 09:00 PM~19289010
> *its alive but has full blown aids    according to the "experts" on layitlow it must abide by a strict set of rules  and medication  in order to survive.   any attempt to stray from this curriculum will surely kill it
> *


Kool, Hey REV, can you PM me when its revived in here? LOL!!! Its good to go in AZ from what I can see! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> > its alive but has full blown aids
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 10 2010, 12:29 PM~19292749
> * you can't claim to be an expert if your only stripes come from wearing goofy gilligan's island fishing hats and putting bolt ons on a beat up Monte Carlo.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LMAO!
You'll never "earn"his respect that way. :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 11 2010, 04:50 PM~19302338
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LMAO!
> You'll never "earn"his respect that way. :roflmao:
> *



actually those cars were spot the fuck on what lowriding should be 

i had more fun in those cars then i bet ANYONE on this website has had in any of their cars


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 11 2010, 04:28 PM~19302879
> *actually those cars were spot the fuck on  what lowriding should be
> 
> i had more fun in those cars then i bet ANYONE on this website has had in any of their cars
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 11:15 PM~19304682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had a blast in that monte 3 wheeling everywhere i went i use to bounce chicks off the hood had a big ass dent in the hood from where they land on their butt lol 

broke the frame right at the firewall on both side 

isnt that what its about?? as for my clothes...never knew i was in a fashion show


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 11 2010, 09:53 PM~19304994
> *i had a blast in that monte  3 wheeling everywhere  i went  i use to bounce chicks off the hood  had a big ass dent in the hood from where they land on their butt  lol
> 
> broke the frame right at the firewall on both side
> ...


it is and it isn't. having fun in what you built is the tip of the iceberg. hoppers are different than traditional lowriders. pretty much anyone can build a hopper. but a traditional is more along the lines of self expression. When you see flaked out multi colored graphic patterns and murals.... its art. the car is the owners canvas and it's his or her vision of what he or she feels best describes the artist in that individual.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 12 2010, 12:17 AM~19305513
> *it is and it isn't. having fun in what you built is the tip of the iceberg. hoppers are different than traditional lowriders. pretty much anyone can build a hopper. but a traditional is more along the lines of self expression. When you see flaked out multi colored graphic patterns and murals.... its art. the car is the owners canvas and it's his or her vision of what he or she feels best describes the artist in that individual.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 12 2010, 03:17 AM~19305513
> *it is and it isn't. having fun in what you built is the tip of the iceberg. hoppers are different than traditional lowriders. pretty much anyone can build a hopper. but a traditional is more along the lines of self expression. When you see flaked out multi colored graphic patterns and murals.... its art. the car is the owners canvas and it's his or her vision of what he or she feels best describes the artist in that individual.
> *


ghey remark :uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 11 2010, 05:28 PM~19302879
> *actually those cars were spot the fuck on  what lowriding should be
> 
> i had more fun in those cars then i bet ANYONE on this website has had in any of their cars
> *


 i got laid in my 64. that was pretty fun...


----------

